# Variostütze Gravity Dropper



## roubi+ (4. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich interessiere mich für die "Gravity Dropper Turbo - Multi" und überlege mir diese beim Hersteller in USA zu ordern.

Hat einer von euch bereits Erfahrungen mit dieser Stütze sammeln können?
Wie sind diese Erfahrungen?

Wie sieht es mit den Versandkosten und Zollkosten bei Bestellung direkt beim Hersteller in USA aus?
Erfahrungswerte?

Danke schonmal,
Roubi.


----------



## fofiman (4. August 2009)

Fahre selbst die Gravity Dropper.
Ist hässlich, funktioniert aber sehr gut.

Der Versand war im Preis (200 Dollar) mit drin,
Zoll (wenn Sie dich kriegen) habe ich 27 Euro bezahlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roubi+ (4. August 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Wo hast du das Teil denn bestellt?
Auch beim Hersteller direkt?
Wie lange musstest du warten, bis das Teil da war?

Gruß,
Roubi.


----------



## Red-Stone (4. August 2009)

Hier mein Beitrag, den ich in einem anderen Thread geschrieben hatte:

Kurzer Zwischenstand meiner Gravity Dropper Turbo Multi 4", 400mm LÃ¤nge am NORCO Fluid 1.0:

Nach etwa 300km ausgiebigem Testen hier im hÃ¼geligen und felsigen SÃ¼den Luxemburgs bin ich bis dato absolut zufrieden mit dem Teil.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Funzt top, ist staub- und schlammresistent und hat nur minimales Spiel, das man beim draufsitzen nicht mehr bemerkt.

Was sich als sehr nÃ¼tzlich herausgestellt hat ist die Zwischenstufe. Maximal hat die StÃ¼tze 4", mit einer Zwischenstufe bei 3". 
3" sind optimal um Ã¼ber technische Trails zu heizen, wo man noch aus dem Sattel pedalieren will, jedoch mehr Freiheit braucht.

Der Remote-Hebel funktionniert gut, etwas Kraftaufwand ist jedoch nÃ¶tig. SchÃ¶n ist der Hebel allerdings nicht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fazit:
Ich gebe diese StÃ¼tze nicht mehr her. Durch die VariabilitÃ¤t ist mein Fluid noch vielseitiger und flexibler geworden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vorher blieb man bei lÃ¤ngeren Abfahrten stehen, versenkte die SattelstÃ¼tze und los gings. Unten wieder stehen bleiben, hochschrauben und weiter gings.
Bei kleineren Abfahrten lies man es aus Bequemlichkeit und um den 'Flow' nicht zu unterbrechen dann sein, fuhr dann aber nie optimal. Das geht jetzt alles fliessend und erhÃ¶ht den Fahrspass gewaltig. Egal ob bei kleinen Drops, SprÃ¼ngen, Abfahrten etc., ein Knopfdruck und schon gehts weiter.

Durch die rein mechanische Funktionsweise mÃ¼sste die StÃ¼tze auch  relativ unanfÃ¤llig fÃ¼r Defekte sein.

FÃ¼r 200â¬ ist es die beste Investition die ich meinem Fluid gegÃ¶nnt habe.

+ FlexibilitÃ¤t & erhÃ¶hter Fahrspass
+ einfaches, mechanisches Funktionsprinzip
+ preislich noch im grÃ¼nen Bereich
+ Gewicht gegenÃ¼ber anderen variablen StÃ¼tzen (+/- 500g bei 400mm LÃ¤nge, incl. Hebel und Kabel, 350mm liegt bei 450g)
- optisch nicht der Burner, sowohl die StÃ¼tze als auch der Remote-Hebel
- Gewicht gegenÃ¼ber einer starren StÃ¼tze
- VerfÃ¼gbarkeit (hab meine aus den USA bestellt, was aber sehr schnell und zuverlÃ¤ssig ging)

Hatte meine damals direkt auf der HP von GD bestellt. Dauerte etwa 1 1/2 Wochen bis sie da war. Mit dem Zoll hatte ich GlÃ¼ck ;-)
Hoffe dieser kleine Review hilft.

mfg

Serge


----------



## roubi+ (4. August 2009)

Das hört sich sehr gut an - danke schonmal 
Das mit der Optik ist halt so ´ne Sache, vor allem weil man auch noch mit einer Reduzierhülse arbeiten muss.

Aber ich habe bisher so den Eindruck bekommen, dass das die Einzige ist die wirklich hält.
Oder liest man nur so wenig schlechtes, weil sie hier so schlecht zu bekommen ist? 

Würde mich über weitere Erfahrungsberichte freuen...

Danke,
Roubi.


----------



## Red-Stone (4. August 2009)

Wie erwähnt bin ich bis dato super zufrieden mit der Stütze. Hat mittlerweile noch einige km mehr auf dem Buckel. Davon zuletzt viel im Schlamm und Regen. Weiterhin keine Beeinträchtigung der Funktion festgestellt.
Und ich bin keiner der ein Teil bis zum Himmel lobt, nur weil ich es besitze 

Zum Thema Aussehen: Optik kommt nach Funktion. Wenn du drauf sitzt, siehst du die Stütze eh nicht und die Funktion ist bis dato 

Vermutlich ist die Stütze in unserer Region nicht dermassen verbreitet, weshalb Info´s rarer sind.

Für mich war der Durchmesser von 27.2 ein Segen, da mein Norco dieses Mass hat. Alle anderen Stützen à la Crank Brothers, KindShock, Specialized usw. fielen hierdurch weg.

Bis auf die 27,2er Crank Brothers, die immer noch nicht erhältlich ist und die Blacx, wo ich lediglich einmal eine Antwort-Mail bekommen habe, in denen mir die Verantwortlichen etwas von irgendwelchen Problemen mitteilten, gabs für mich nix.

Die GD ist bislang ihr Geld wert (und eine der günstigeren am Markt)

Serge


----------



## Azrael2011 (4. August 2009)

die ist sogar recht einfach zu bekommen,gocycle hat se,chainreactioncycles auch.


----------



## fofiman (4. August 2009)

Der Vorteil an der Bestellung in USA ist,
dass man sich die Variante und die Hülsen bis ins kleinste Detail aussuchen kann.

Zur Haltbarkeit:
Fahre die Stütze seit Anfang 2008 bei jedem Wetter.
Alle 1000 KM (circa) mal aufschrauben, saubermachen und fetten...dann klappt es prima.


----------



## Azrael2011 (4. August 2009)

hmm,..habe mich da nunmal etwas gründlicher durchgeklickt und denke ich werde die eine bestellung canceln und doch in den usa bestellen.
was meinen die eigentlich damit?

"Do you have Twister Grip Shift Shifters"?,..ist dann ein anderer hebel dabei oder warum fragen die jungs ob man nen gripshift hat?

und hat wer erfahrungen mit den einzelnen einstellungen der turbo auf was man da achten sollte bzgl der einstellmöglichkeiten?


----------



## roubi+ (5. August 2009)

Hallo,

welche Einstellmöglichkeiten meinst du?

So wie ich das verstanden habe, kannst du zwischen der Standard (rauf/runter) und der Multi (drei Positionen) und zwischen verschiedenen Längen wählen.

Aber von Einstellmöglichkeiten habe ich dort nichts entdecken können 

Gruß,
Roubi.


----------



## fofiman (6. August 2009)

Ich z.B. habe mir die Stütze in der längsten Variante mit 4" Versenkung bestellt.
Mittlerweile würde ich zu der Variante mit Zwischenpositionen und Fernbedienung tendieren.

Zudem habe ich 2 Reduzierhülsen bestellt, um die Einstecktiefe in meinem Rahmen zu gewährleisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GS-Fahrer (19. August 2009)

Hab das gerade mit dem Spiel gelesen: mal die unterste dicke runde Mutter ein Stückchen weiter reindrehen, dann verschwindet das Spiel - aber nicht zuviel, dann rastet die oberste Position nicht mehr.


----------



## schotti65 (19. August 2009)

Ich fahr die GD ca. seit Anfang 2008.
4 inch, Turbo. 
Bestellt in USA, ohne Zoll...
Spiel ist mehr geworden, aber immer noch ok.

(Was auch immer das für andere heißt, irgendjemand sollte sich da mal
ein vernünftiges Maß zum vergleichen ausdenken...)

Ich hätte gerne 2 inch mehr, glaub aber nicht, dass das jemand vernünftig hinbekommt.
Ausser natürlich Syntace, aber das dauert ja noch...
Hab letztens Mal an einer fast neuen Black Mamba gewackelt (18cm),
die hatte schon mehr Spiel als meine.

Der Hebel: ist zwar häßlich, davor aber saustabil.
Hat schon etliche Stürze überstanden, 
mit dem Poploc-Hebel von der Lyric hab ich z.B. aufgegeben,
nachdem in kurzer Zeit 2 abgebrochen sind.


----------



## Tatü (20. Oktober 2009)

wie gut läßt sich die Turbo absenken wenn man selbst nicht viel wiegt?
Läßt sich die Mittelposition gut finden?


----------



## schotti65 (20. Oktober 2009)

Tatü schrieb:


> wie gut läßt sich die Turbo absenken wenn man selbst nicht viel wiegt?



K.A., wiege selber nicht nicht viel.
Ist aber bestimmt kein Problem, so stark ist die Feder nun auch wieder nicht.



Tatü schrieb:


> Läßt sich die Mittelposition gut finden?



Im Trail nein.


----------



## Red-Stone (20. Oktober 2009)

Tatü schrieb:


> wie gut läßt sich die Turbo absenken wenn man selbst nicht viel wiegt?
> Läßt sich die Mittelposition gut finden?



Die Turbo lässt sich locker im Stand mit einer Hand nach unten drücken, so das das beim Draufsitzen immer funktionnieren wird. Keine Sorge also.

Die Mittelsposition während dem Fahren zu finden geht nicht immer, aber mit der Zeit bekommt man ein gewisses Feeling.

mfg


----------



## Steve Style (25. November 2009)

Red-Stone schrieb:


> Die Mittelsposition während dem Fahren zu finden geht nicht immer, aber mit der Zeit bekommt man ein gewisses Feeling.



Habe seit 1,5 Jahren ne Joplin, Frau fährt Kind Shock-Stütze ebenso lange. Beide sehr gut, solange sie funktionieren. Ist leider immer nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis dem nicht so ist. 

Ich habe weder Zeit noch Lust mich in wiederkehrenden Zyklen mit überteuerten Biketeilen zu beschäftigen. Sprich, ich überlege auf die GD-Stütze umzusteigen. Da ich aber viel Enduro-mäßig unterwegs bin und die Stütze auch häufig auf- und abfahre, wäre ich für eine nähere Erläuterung des Zitats sehr dankbar. Da alle Kumpels nur hydraulische Stützen fahren, kann ich mir leider kein eigenes Bild von der GD machen.

Heißt das tatsächlich, dass es prinzipiell schwierig ist, die Mittelposition während der Fahrt bei der GD zu finden? Da ich aber viel auf "halber Höhe" fahre, wäre die mechanische Lösung dann ja nur bedingt für mich geeignet, oder?

Reichlich Feedback von GD-Fahrern wäre hilfreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GS-Fahrer (25. November 2009)

Die "Mittelposition" ist eine um 1" = 2,54cm abgesenkte, also nicht halbe Höhe! Ich habe keine Probleme, die zu finden: Schalter betätigen, leicht absenken, Schalter wieder loslassen, weiter absenken und Stütze rastet automatisch in der nächsten Position ein.


----------



## roubi+ (25. November 2009)

Hallo,

die Zwischenposition zu finden ist gar kein Problem - einfach Hebel betätigen, Po runter, Hebel loslassen, Hintern wieder hoch - und die Stütze rastet an der nächsten Position ein. In diesem Fall die Zwischenposition.

Wenn einem die eine Zwischenposition nicht reicht, einfach an der gewünschten Position noch ein Loch bohren...

Ist auf jeden Fall eine echt geniale Stütze.
Und der Sound beim betätigen ist sehr cool 

Gruß,
roubi.


----------



## meandmyGT (25. November 2009)

roubi+ schrieb:


> Wenn einem die eine Zwischenposition nicht reicht, einfach an der gewünschten Position noch ein Loch bohren...



Hmmhhh... hat schon mal jemand das ausprobiert? Ich würde gerne aus meiner GD Descender eine Multi-Position machen, also eine Zwischenraste bei ca 25mm.

Seit kurzem habe ich auch eine zweite Variostütze: Eine Joplin R

die hat schon deutlich mehr Spiel im Neuzustand als die 2 Jahre alte GD und der Kopf ist ne Fehlkonstruktion (wenn auch eine hübsche...).
Mit Montagepaste hält sie aber den Sattel (noch) sicher.

Allerdings ist sie wesentlich smoother zu bedienen, eben Hydraulik vs Feder. Da schnappt nichts raus und auch das etwas nervige be- und entlasten beim verstellen fehlt. Das hochfahren ohne zu belasten ist auch toll (aber das kann die Turbo ja auch).


----------



## Steve Style (26. November 2009)

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die schnellen und kompetenten Antworten.

Es ist ermutigend zu lesen, dass die Zwischenposition durchaus erreichbar ist. 

Die Multiposition ist ja tatsächlich nur ein Zoll unter dem Maximum. Meine Joplin hat bekanntermaßen 75 mm und ich glaube, mich meist in der (unteren) Mitte des Verstellbereiches zu befinden. Ohne Rasterung versenkt man auf die Höhe, die einem angemessen erscheint und gut. Etwas mehr Auswahl ist da schon interessant. Daher gleich noch eine weitere Frage:

Hat schon jemand seine Stütze durch Bohrungen um weitere Positionen "modifiziert"? Wird durch setzen von einem, maximal zwei Löchern die Stütze nachhaltig geschwächt?

Dass man die Garantie vergessen kann, ist wohl auch selbstredend. Aber in diesem Falle würde ich darauf hoffen, dass die Mechanik drei, vier Jährchen hält und dann hätte es sich schon gerechnet.


----------



## roubi+ (27. November 2009)

Hallo,

hmmm, ich selber habe noch keine weiteren Löcher in die Stütze gebohrt.
Ich habe zwar keinen Vergleich zu einer Stufenlos verstellbaren Stütze, aber mir reichen die drei Positionen aus.
Oben für "normal" Gasgeben, Unten für bergab Gasgeben und die Multiposition um auf technischen trails Gaszugeben - tief genug um nicht beim handling zu stören und noch hoch genug um im Sitzen Zwischengas zu geben.

Klar, am besten wäre testen, ist aber wohl nicht so einfach machbar.
Aber ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass eine oder auch zwei weitere Bohrungen die Stabilität negativ beeinträchtigen können...

Aber vielleicht kann das ja Jemand aus eigener Erfahrung berichten?

Gruß,
roubi.


----------



## x-rossi (1. Dezember 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> was meinen die eigentlich damit?
> 
> "Do you have Twister Grip Shift Shifters"?,..ist dann ein anderer hebel dabei oder warum fragen die jungs ob man nen gripshift hat?


ist diese frage schon aufgeklärt worden?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (5. Dezember 2009)

Also meine Gravity Dropper mit 4" Versenkung ist heute beim Uphill gebrochen. Plötzlich machte es "Krach" und ich landete rücklings auf dem Hosenboden. Das obere Sattelstützenrohr (inside tube) ist unterhalb der obersten Bohrung (Downhillposition) gebrochen. Ich werde jetzt denen eine Mail schreiben und nach einem Austauschrohr fragen. Wenn die kulant sind, dann ist gut, ansonsten bestelle ich das Ersatzteil (30 USD) http://gravitydropper.com/inside-tube/ selber nach. Ein Wechsel auf eine KS oder ähnliches kommnt mir zu teuer. Bisher war ich nämlich super zufrieden damit und möchte nie mehr ohne fahren. Ich singe trotzdem weiter das hohe Lied der Liebe auf die Gravity Dropper. Klingt vielleicht komisch, ist aber so.


----------



## x-rossi (5. Dezember 2009)

wie lange hast du die schon benutzt?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (6. Dezember 2009)

Die ganze Stütze 2 Jahre. Die erste Inner Tube für den 3" Drop 1.5 Jahre ohne Probleme. Im Mai habe ich umgerüstet auf die Inner Tube für den 4" Drop. Die hat also 6 Monate gehalten.


----------



## x-rossi (6. Dezember 2009)

danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joker78 (10. Januar 2010)

Hat jewmand ein Bild von der Zugverlegung der Turbo !!!??? Soll ja ned so toll sein!?


----------



## ZeFlo (10. Januar 2010)

joker78 schrieb:


> Hat jewmand ein Bild von der Zugverlegung der Turbo !!!??? Soll ja ned so toll sein!?



du gehst auf www.google.de
clickst oben links auf den link *bilder*

gibst im eingabefeld in der mitte 

*gravity dropper turbo*

ein;

clickst dann auf den button *bildersuche* und wartest gespannt was da so alles kommt ...

tutauchgarnichtweh
flo


----------



## Danilo (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo
Ist es möglich bei der GD Turbo das Oberteil einfach  heraus zu ziehen und andersherum reinzustecken, sodas das Kabel nach hinten zeigt.
Ich habe das schon auf Bildern gesehen, oder ist das eine andere ausführung.
danke


----------



## x-rossi (2. Februar 2010)

auf der GD-seite gibts mehrere videos. da gibts auch eins welches die installation zeigt und die möglichkeit erwähnt, die stütze nach beiden seiten ausrichten zu können.

http://gravitydropper.com/gravitydropper-turbo-installation-video/


----------



## Danilo (3. Februar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> auf der GD-seite gibts mehrere videos. da gibts auch eins welches die installation zeigt und die möglichkeit erwähnt, die stütze nach beiden seiten ausrichten zu können.
> 
> http://gravitydropper.com/gravitydropper-turbo-installation-video/



Aha danke hatte ich nicht gesehen, also beidseitig zu verwenden.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. Februar 2010)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> *Also meine Gravity Dropper mit 4" Versenkung ist heute beim Uphill gebrochen.* Plötzlich machte es "Krach" und ich landete rücklings auf dem Hosenboden. Das obere Sattelstützenrohr (inside tube) ist unterhalb der obersten Bohrung (Downhillposition) gebrochen. Ich werde jetzt denen eine Mail schreiben und nach einem Austauschrohr fragen. Wenn die kulant sind, dann ist gut, ansonsten bestelle ich das Ersatzteil (30 USD) http://gravitydropper.com/inside-tube/ selber nach. Ein Wechsel auf eine KS oder ähnliches kommnt mir zu teuer. Bisher war ich nämlich super zufrieden damit und möchte nie mehr ohne fahren. Ich singe trotzdem weiter das hohe Lied der Liebe auf die Gravity Dropper. Klingt vielleicht komisch, ist aber so.



Darf ich fragen,wieviel du wiegst?
Mir träumt es auch von der GD,ich bringe allerdings reichlich 100 Kg auf die Waage und möchte ungern dein Schicksal teilen,zumal das ja auch nicht ganz ungefährlich (Stichwort weiteres Loch bohren) ist

Gruß Oli


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (25. Februar 2010)

Nun denn ja. Ich wiege aktuell auch 100kg. Wo ich die Stütze gekauft hatte, wog ich aber noch fast 120kg. Vielleicht war das zuviel.

Ach übrigens, die Ersatzteile habe ich ruck zuck aus Amerika bekommen und das noch umsonst.


----------



## roubi+ (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

zur Zugverlegung kann ich sagen, dass die der Grund für mich und meinen Kollegen war, die Classic Multi zu nehmen und nicht die Turbo.

Abgesehen davon, ist die Gefahr den Nachwuchs abzuschiessen nicht gegeben... 

Bei mir funktioniert die Stütze übrigens weiterhin Problemlos 

Gruß,
roubi.


----------



## dmjoker (29. März 2010)

Gestern hat's mich auch erwischt, Bruch des  Inside-Tube auf Höhe der mitleren Absenkung bei der GD-Turbo. Mir scheint das eine Art Sollbruchstelle darzustellen, da sich dieses Loch im ausgefahren Zustand direkt oberhalb der Führungsbuchse befindet und die volle Last auf einen geschwächten Bereich trifft. Es war eine steile Bergaufpassage und mein Gewicht mit Klamotten und Trinkrucksach beträgt ca. 95 kg. Der Verriegelungsmechanismus war nach vorne ausgerichtet, vielleicht ist es in diesem Zusammenhang bei der GD-multi sinnvoll, die Verrigelung nach hinten zu drehen , damit ein Reißen in Höhe der Bohrung vermieden wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red-Stone (2. April 2010)

Unschöne Sache 

Fahre meine GD Turbo Multi in meinem Canfield so, dass der Verriegelungsmechanismus nach hinten gedreht ist, also so wie du jetzt vorschlägst.
Bin sie bei meinem Norco umgedreht gefahren. Hatte keine Probleme, wiege jedoch +/- 80kg mit Ausrüstung.

Schaut echt so aus, dass das Loch der Schwachpunkt in der Konstruktion ist, und so tatsächlich als 'Sollbruchstelle' fungiert. Hoffe, dass GD darauf reagiert, ist ja kein Einzelfall.

Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass ich nach wie vor höchst zufrieden mit meiner GD bin.


----------



## dmjoker (3. April 2010)

Ja, die GD-Leute habe reagiert...



> I am going to recommend that you turn your post around so that the cable
> comes out of the back of the post so long as your cable is long enough.



scheint also bekannt zu sein bei GD. Ich frage mich nun, ob ich nicht besser "fahre" wenn ich auf die multi-Option verzichte und das einfache 4-inch Rohr nachbestelle?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (4. April 2010)

Die Antwort von GD ist ja nicht so der Bringer. Die Lösung ist weder akzeptabel noch optisch "schön". Ich habe meine jetzt mal in den Keller gelegt und fahre klassisch wieder eine Alustütze ohne automatische Absenkoption.


----------



## Red-Stone (5. April 2010)

dmjoker schrieb:


> Ja, die GD-Leute habe reagiert...
> scheint also bekannt zu sein bei GD. Ich frage mich nun, ob ich nicht besser "fahre" wenn ich auf die multi-Option verzichte und das einfache 4-inch Rohr nachbestelle?



Die Antwort von GD ist ja nicht so der Bringer  Fahre meine jetzt mal so weiter. Beim Canfield hab ich sie ja eh in der "richtigen" Position. Werde sie aber vorsichtshalber mal demontieren und genau unter die Lupe nehmen.


----------



## motorsportfreak (21. Mai 2010)

Hi zusammen,

wenn es neues zum Thema Bruch, bzw. Verwendung mit 100kg oder > gibt, wäre spitze für mich, da ich mir sowas auch zulegen will und mein Dealer gerade ne passende zum supi Preis für mich hätte!

Habe auch mal bei GD angefragt, mal sehen.....

Bis dahin!

gruss ich


----------



## Rhombus (23. Mai 2010)

Es gibt hier ja sicherlich ein/zwei Leute, die mit einer Federgabel fahren, oder? 

Was wäre Euch wichtiger? Remote für die Gabel oder die Stütze?

Ich will diese Woche einen neue Gabel bestellen. Deshalb überlege ich, welches Remote mir mehr fehlen könnte. Ich möchte auf jeden Fall nur ein Remote haben. Schon allein der vielen Züge wegen.

Vielleicht gibts hier ja jemanden, der vor einem ähnlichen Problem steht/stand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red-Stone (23. Mai 2010)

Für mich wäre die Remotefunktion der Stütze wichtiger. Gabel ist nicht so dringend, Stütze muss man manchmal ratfatz senken oder heben. 
Also Remote für Stütze


----------



## Rhombus (23. Mai 2010)

Geil! Dann gibts die billigste Revelation mit ganz viel ohne Remote!

Ich hatte eigentlich fast die selbe Vermutung.


----------



## Red-Stone (24. Mai 2010)

Ist natürlich nur meine Meinung. Hatte nämlich an meinem Norco ebenfalls eine Revelation und ich fand die hatte man vor einer Steigung mit einem schnellen Griff zur Gabelkrone blockiert. Hängt eben auch davon ab was man fährt. Für mich, als "Enduristi" ist halt die Sattelstütze wichtiger.


----------



## Heinsen (25. Mai 2010)

Was ist denn die Mindesteinstecktiefe der Gravity Dropper Turbo UP / DOWN - keine Multiposition? Bei 350 mm Länge alternativ bei 400 mm Länge?? Wäre euch sehr dankbar für eine schnelle antwort


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (7. Juni 2010)

hallo jungs,
IHR MÜSST MIR HELFEN
ich fahr eine gravity dropper turbo multi 4" aus den usa!
bisher 1,5 jahre top funktion, nur seit kurzem senkt sie sich beim pedalieren automatisch von "ganz oben" auf die 3" zoll einstellung ab!!!
wisst ihr vielleicht, was da los ist? der sperrbolzen rastet ja eigentlich in die bohrung in der stütze ein! ergibt ja dann einen formschluss!
-ist die feder zu schwach?
die stütze lässt sich auch von hand(stark drücken) ohne drücken des hebels nach unten schieben!
jetzt hab ich schon was von ner schraube unten im rohr gelesen!
-sollte ich am dieser schraube das einstellen?
tipps und antworten gerne per PN!
gruss michi


----------



## Red-Stone (7. Juni 2010)

Wenn du mal den Gummibalg hochziehst, siehst du eine Schraube, welche oben auf dem "Tauchrohr" sitzt. Diese kann man lösen oder festdrehen. Ist sie zu fest, rastet sie oben nict mehr ein.

Kannst die Stütze mal auseinandernehmen und putzen. Kann ja sein, dass sich Fett und Dreck abgesetzt haben so, dass der Bolzen nicht mehr ganz einrastet resp. die Bewegung des Bolzens durch Fett und Dreckablagerungen gehemmt ist. 

Das gleiche gilt für die Kabelzüge.

An sich kann ja nicht viel kaputt gehen.

Falls du der englischen Sprache mächtig bist, empfehle ich dir die HP von GD.

Hier der Troubleshooting-Teil:

http://gravitydropper.com/technical-support/


----------



## Taxoffice! (7. Juni 2010)

Feder neu fetten und Spiel neu einstellen, dann müsste es wiedergehen


----------



## Garrett (9. Juni 2010)

Hi! Ich find die Stütze genial und würd mir die gern zulegen!
Ist der einzige techn. Unterschied zwischen der Classic und der Turbo, dass die Turbo ohne Gegendruck noch oben "schnippst"?


----------



## rosenland (9. Juni 2010)

Garrett schrieb:


> Hi! Ich find die Stütze genial und würd mir die gern zulegen!
> Ist der einzige techn. Unterschied zwischen der Classic und der Turbo, dass die Turbo ohne Gegendruck noch oben "schnippst"?




HäääH? 

Also ich meine, die "schnippsen" beide nach oben, haben ja beide die Feder drin. 
Ich glaube, dass nur die remote Ansteuerung verschieden ist. 

Wenn du dir die die Explosionszeichnungen von...

Turbo: http://gravitydropper.com/products/turbo-parts/
Classic: http://gravitydropper.com/products/gravitydropper-parts/

anschaust, ist bis auf den Remote alles identisch. 

Fahre die Turbo, bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Heinsen (9. Juni 2010)

also meines Wissens nach ohne Gewähr 

> Die Turbo federt ohne Gegendruck nach oben. Fahre diese auch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=441678

> Die Classic: hier muss der Sattel erst belastet werden, zeitgleich der remotehebel gedrückt werden, dann runter vom sattel und dann geht die stütze erst nach oben.

Bei der Turbo funktioniert beides. Mit Belastung und ohne.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosenland (9. Juni 2010)

Okay wusste ich nicht. 
Würde aber die preisliche Differenz erklären.


----------



## Heinsen (9. Juni 2010)

ja, der preis ist auch noch wegen "40 g" weniger 
aber ist echt ne empfehlenswerte stütze! 

der fahrflow mit verstellbare stütze macht jeden ausgegebenen euro wieder wett...


----------



## pommes5 (14. Juli 2010)

Wir haben die GD Turbo seit wenigen Wochen. Bei der Stütze meiner Frau ist seit gestern leichtes seitliches Spiel bemerkbar. Händler? Reklamation? Oder was macht man da?


----------



## dmjoker (14. Juli 2010)

Etwas Spiel ist nicht zu vermeiden, wenn es zu stark wird, den Faltenbalg hochschieben und die Überwurfmutter mit der Hand nachziehen. Nicht zu fest, sonst funktioniert die Verriegelung nicht mehr richtig (zumindest bei meiner Turbo).


----------



## pommes5 (14. Juli 2010)

Danke, werde ich probieren.

Meine hat bisher überhaupt kein Spiel (jedenfalls kann ich es nicht fühlen, wenn ich mit der Hand am Sattel nach links und rechts wackel), deshalb fragte ich.


----------



## schotti65 (14. Juli 2010)

Die Ãberwurfmutter hat meiner Erfahrung nach mit dem seitlichen Spiel nix zu tun, das seitliche Spiel wird grÃ¶Ãer, wenn die 2 Nuten im unteren Rohr bzw. die korrespondierenden lÃ¤nglichen "Plastikgnubbel" am oberen Rohr ausgeleiert sind.

Ich hab mittlerweile ein seitliches Spiel von ca. 10mm, also recht viel, gemessen an der Sattelspitze. StÃ¶rt mich beim Fahren nicht.

Ich hab vor ein paar Monaten die "Plastikgnubbel" oben getauscht (<20â¬), es wurde kurzzeitig besser, aber nach ein paar Mal benutzen wie vorher.

Ich fahre die GD seit 2-3 Jahren und bin unterm Strich sehr zufrieden.
Aktuell z.B. super bei der Megavalanche.


----------



## pommes5 (14. Juli 2010)

Wie gesagt, wir haben die Stützen erst seit wenigen Wochen. Lass meine Frau bisher vielleicht 8-10 mal je 2-3h damit gefahren sein. Einsatzbereich irgendwo zwischen CC und AM, also tendentiell hoher zeitlicher Anteil im Sattel.

10mm sind es bisher noch nicht, aber wie 5 fühlte es sich schon. Ich messe später mal und berichte, ob der erste Vorschlag was gebracht hat.


----------



## pommes5 (21. Juli 2010)

Die Überwurfmutter hat mit dem seitlichen Spiel offenbar wirklich nichts zu tun. Jedenfalls hat das gar nichts geholfen.

Wie ich heute festgestellt habe, hat die Stütze auch nicht nur seitliches Spiel sondern auch Spiel nach vorne/hinten. Seitlich ca. 5mm, vorne ca. 2mm. Man sieht, dass sich der ganze obere Teil der Stütze im unteren Teil bewegt. Die Stütze ist ca. einen Monat alt. Hat noch jemand eine Idee? Anderenfalls geht sie nächste Woche zurück an den Händler zwecks Reklamation.

Zur Info nochmal: Die Stütze wurde nicht einmal im Matsch gefahren, hat insgesamt maximal 40 Fahrstunden bisher.


----------



## schotti65 (21. Juli 2010)

Ich würd die reklamieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garrett (15. August 2010)

Gibts schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der 5" Turbo Multi in 30.9?
Cheers.


----------



## pommes5 (16. August 2010)

Soweit ich weiß ist die neue Variante mit 5" und 30,9mm in Deutschland noch gar nicht lieferbar.


----------



## hipster (16. September 2010)

Garrett schrieb:


> Gibts schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der 5" Turbo Multi in 30.9?
> Cheers.



Und? Hat nun einer Erfahrung damit? 

THX


----------



## Tompfl (28. September 2010)

was willst du den genau wissen, funktioniert genau so wie die 4" ist vom Durchmesser halt größer. Kurz noch zur 4" Stütze, fahren diese bei uns in der Gruppe bereits seit 2006. Nie Probleme mit der Funktion, Teile versorgung über Homegage von GD spitze. Ware war immer innerhalb einer Woche da. Allerdings ist auch eine Stange nach  4 Jahren gebrochen. Für 30  mit Verschraubung und Gummibalg eine neue geordert und die Stütze funktioniert wieder. Absolut einfaches mechanisches System, bei dem nichts undicht wird.


----------



## hipster (13. Oktober 2010)

So. Nun hab ich die 5-inch Turbo




IMG_0146 von hip_ster auf Flickr

Letzten Donnerstag bei GD über die Webseite geordert, gestern geliefert.


----------



## schotti65 (13. Oktober 2010)

@hipster: wie war das bei Dir mit dem Zoll?

Ich frag deshalb, weil ich meine vor 2-3 Jahren auch direkt geordert hatte und die kam ohne Zoll an. 
Vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich auch direkt bei GD Ersatzteile bestellt für ca. 60 USD = ca. 40 EUR (inkl. Versand) und mußte zum Zoll und dort 19% nachzahlen (auch auf Versand). Was ja bei der Summe kein Problem ist, ich frag mich nur, machen die Stichproben oder gibts da irgendein System?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hipster (13. Oktober 2010)

@schotti65: Wurde durchgewunken. Abgabenfrei! Ich weiss jedoch nicht, in wie weit sich die Import-/Zollgesetze D (EU) und CH unterscheiden... Ich habe das Teil in die Schweiz kommen lassen.


----------



## GS-Fahrer (13. Oktober 2010)

Die machen - mehr oder weniger - Stichproben, wobei anscheinend die eine Zollbehörde stärker kontrolliert als die andere. Ich mußte auch immer beim Zoll antanzen, sowohl bei meiner Gravitydropper als auch bei meinen 2 DX-Leuchten - die auch noch zeitversetzt kamen 
Ihr wißt ja, daß ihr nachverzollen müßt, wenn die versehentlich unverzollt bei euch landet, oder?


----------



## Garrett (15. Oktober 2010)

Was wiegt das ganze jetzt?
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die 470g von gocycle.com stimmen..


----------



## cpt flint (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir jemand sagen worauf sich die Längenangaben von 350 bzw. 400mm beziehen?
Ist das die Einstecklänge ins Sattelrohr?

Danke und Gruß,

Flint


----------



## pommes5 (22. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Gesamtlänge der Stütze.


----------



## cpt flint (22. Oktober 2010)

Das heißt die Länge sollte der Länge meiner jetzigen Sattelstütze entsprechen?
Wie lang ist denn der Teil der ins Sattelrohr kommt?

Danke und Gruß,

Flint


----------



## hipster (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe die 30.9 mit 5'' Verstellberich in 400 mm. Werde heute abend mal nachmessen.


----------



## schotti65 (22. Oktober 2010)

*Kleine Wartung*

Nach 2-3 Jahren intensiver Nutzung waren die Löcher in dem "inner tube" ziemlich ausgeschlagen und entsprechend das Ende vom  "Pin for Turbo" abgerundet. Im Ergebnis ist der Pin nicht mehr richtig eingerastet.

Ich hab mir für knapp 50,-  inkl. Versand und Nachzahlung 19% beim Zoll die Teile "Inside Tube" (#22), "Pin for turbo" (#288) und "Cable Housing" (#126)  direkt bei GD nachbestellt.

Nach dem Zusammenbau hatte ich noch das Problem, daß bei Festziehen der "Überwurfmutter" (B) die untere Position nicht mehr eingerastet ist. Dann hab ich den Anschlag verändert durch verkürzen bzw. abschneiden der "Plastikschnipel" (A) um ca. 1mm.





Jetzt funzt alles wieder wunderbar.
Das seitliche Spiel (des Sattels) ist kaum besser geworden, das stört mich aber nicht.


----------



## pommes5 (22. Oktober 2010)

An einer unserer GDs ist der Faltenbalg unten scheinbar "ausgeleiert". Bei jedem Ausfahren der Stütze schnellt der Balg mit hoch und gibt das Innenleben, das durch ihn ja eigentlich geschützt werden soll, frei. Er sitzt auch unten nicht mehr so fest um die Überwurfmutter, wie es zu Anfang der Fall war.

Einfach unten Kabelbinder drum oder was ist die gängige Praxis? Oder passiert das nur wieder mir?


----------



## hipster (22. Oktober 2010)

cpt flint schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> kann mir jemand sagen worauf sich die Längenangaben von 350 bzw. 400mm beziehen?
> Ist das die Einstecklänge ins Sattelrohr?
> 
> ...



So. Bild gibt Antwort auf deine Fragen. 

Es handelt sich bei der abgebildeten Stütze um eine *5'' Turbo, 40 cm, in 30.9*. 

Grün der maximale Einschubbereich ins Sattelrohr. Gelb die gemessenen 40 cm. Diese gehen genau bis zum Ende der Gummimanschette, resp. bis zu den Schraubenköpfen.





GD von hipster auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpt flint (23. Oktober 2010)

Super, ich danke Dir 

Gruß,
Flint


----------



## blaubaer (26. Oktober 2010)

Garrett schrieb:


> Was wiegt das ganze jetzt?
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die 470g von gocycle.com stimmen..



also das Gewicht der 5" Classic in 30.9mm ist stolze 661g inkl. Kabel und Vernbedienung 

eine classic 4" in 27.2mm müsst ich zuerst komplett demontiern


----------



## Garrett (26. Oktober 2010)

Dankeschön  is schon ein brummer!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (9. November 2010)

Das mit dem ausleiernden Gummibalg kenn ich auc, meiner rutschte dauernd oben aus der Führungsnut.

Da ich vom Umbau 3" auf 4" noch einen hatte, hab ich den jetzt erstmal eingebaut. Der neuere fühlt sich deutlich weicher und elastischer an, also härten die wahrscheinlich mit der Zeit aus.

Das war in drei Jahren das zweite Problem, das erste war ne gebrochene Sattelklemmenschraube  auf der Probefahrt, wahrscheinlich Montagefehler.

Gesäubert und gefettet hab ich sie auch nur zwei mal, das Ding gehört zu den haltbarsten und zuverlässigsten Teilen an meinem Bike.


----------



## whurr (14. November 2010)

Hi Zusammen,

meine Gravitydropper Classic Multiposition 4inch ist genau wie hier nach nur 6 Monaten gebrochen.
Das scheint wirklich eine Schwachstelle zu sein. Wiege ca. 90kg mit Rucksack und hatte die Kabelbox vorne und den Sattel sehr weit hinten.

Habe dann auf eine Mail hin von Gravitydropper umgehend das Inner Tube kostenlos als Ersatzteil zugeschickt bekommen und habe mich sicherheitshalber auch für das Inner Tube ohne Multipossion entschieden. Super Kundenservice auf alle Fälle . Der Austausch ist auch vollkommen unkompliziert.

Hoffe sie hält jetzt länger. Es könnte ziemlich weh tun, wenn sie im falschen Moment bricht. Fahre sie jetzt an einem anderen Rad, bei dem ich keinen Versatz nach hinten brauche.

Der Weg nach Hause ging übrigens gut, da man das abgebrochene Teil wieder in die Stütze stecken und dann in eingefahrener Position weiterfahren kann. Ich hatte sogar noch genug Auszugslänge um eine relativ komfortable Sattelhöhe zu erreichen. 

Leute, die lange Bergauftouren fahren und eigentlich eine Stütze mit Versatz bräuchten (= 2 Gründe für hohe Biegebelastung nach hinten), sollten sich gegen die Multiposition entscheiden und/oder die Kabelbox nach hinten positionieren.

Mit der Funktion der Stütze war/bin ich übrigens sehr zufrieden, aber was hilft's wenn sie einem unter dem Hintern wegbricht


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (14. November 2010)

Das ist eine Sollbruchstelle. die ist bei mir auch gebrochen, allerdings erst nach 1 Jahr.


----------



## hipster (14. November 2010)

@Nicki-Nitro: ...und wieso zum Geier soll da was brechen (Sollbruchstelle)?

@whurr: Das mit dem '...eine Stütze mit Versatz bräuchten...' versteh ich nicht. Was ist Versatz?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (14. November 2010)

Sali Hipster,

wieso so aggressiv?

Meiner ist auch an der mittleren Stelle der Multiposition gebrochen. Liest man sich durchs Forum, bin ich nicht der einzige, an dem die Gravity Dropper genau an dieser Stelle gebrochen ist. Also wenn die Gravity Dropper genau an dieser Stelle bricht, dann hat sie hier ihre Schwachstelle. Ich denke, die Bohrung schwächt die Inner Tube und mit der Zeit bricht sie dort eben. Deshalb Sollbruchstelle. Tut mir leid, wenn ich das so ausgedrückt habe. Eine Sollbruchstelle soll ja dort brechen. Das ist sicherlich hier nicht gewollt. Also nennen wir es besser "_Nichtbeabsichtigtebruchstelle_". Passt Dir das besser?


----------



## hipster (14. November 2010)

Tschuldigung. War gar nicht aggressiv gedacht.   (zum Geier gehört zu meinem Sprachschatz und ist nicht aggressiv gemeint ;-)

_Nichtbeabsichtigtebruchstelle_ oder _Fehlkonstruktion _trifft das ganze schon besser...

Das mit dem Bruch habe ich schon mitbekommen, aber du bist der erste, der von einer Sollbruchstelle spricht. Für mich ist eine Sollbruchstelle etwas gewolltes, von den Entwicklern / Ingenieuren vorgesehenes und berechnetes. Wikipedia ist übrigens der gleichen Meinung.

Deshalb meine erstaunte Frage, wieso da eine Sollbruchstelle sein soll...

Grüsse Nachbar. Frage mich, wie viele Male wir uns schon auf den Trails gekreuzt haben )

hipster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whurr (14. November 2010)

hipster schrieb:


> @whurr: Das mit dem '...eine Stütze mit Versatz bräuchten...' versteh ich nicht. Was ist Versatz?



Bei einer Sattelstütze mit Versatz liegt die Befestigung des Sattels nicht in einer Linie mit der Stütze selbst, sondern dahinter.

Vergleiche z.B. mal die Kindshock i900 und i950 miteinander.
Die i900 hat einen Versatz, die i950 (wie auch die GD) hat keinen.

Viele Sattelstützen gibt es in beiden Versionen. Bei den Variostützen gibt es meines Wissen nur die Kindshock in beiden Varianten.

Das Ganze benötigt man um je nach Rahmengeometrie den Sattel in die ergonomisch günstigste Position (Lot Knie durch Pedalachse) zu bringen.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (14. November 2010)

hipster schrieb:


> Tschuldigung. War gar nicht aggressiv gedacht.   (zum Geier gehört zu meinem Sprachschatz und ist nicht aggressiv gemeint ;-)
> 
> _Nichtbeabsichtigtebruchstelle_ oder _Fehlkonstruktion _trifft das ganze schon besser...
> 
> ...



Ja ich weiss. Sollbruchstelle war falsch ausgedrückt.

Ich war heute in Diegten eine schnelle Runde mit dem Velo (Sissach Zunzger Hard, Diegten und retour) unterwegs und gestern auch (Witschberg/oder Wischberg?, Diegter Flue, Kallhof, etc. Da ich Dich ja nicht kenne, weiss ich nicht, wenn wir uns begegnen sollten. Schau doch mal auf Jura-Biker vorbei und melde Dich auf meinen Touren mit an. Dann sehen/treffen wir uns.


----------



## hipster (14. November 2010)

@whurr: Danke. Wieder was dazugelernt!


----------



## Lory (17. November 2010)

Hallo ans Forum,

in diesem Post sieht man die maximale Einstecktiefe der Stütze.
Ich würde gerne die minimale Einstecktiefe in das Sattelrohr wissen wollen.
Kann dazu jemand was sagen?

Danke
MFG


----------



## Red-Stone (17. November 2010)

Minimale Einstecktiefe ist auf der Stütze durch eine Markierung angezeigt. Werde ich später mal an meiner 4" Turbo checken.
Wichtig ist ebenfalls die Minimale Einstecktiefe die der Rahmenhersteller angibt. Die kann natürlich varieren, muss aber auf jeden Fall respektiert werden.


----------



## decolocsta (30. November 2010)

Hallo, hab nun auch eine GD,
tolles Teil soweit 

Zu den gebrochenen, ist das soweit richtig das dies nur bei den Stützen mit Multipostion auftritt?

Ist es normal das die Stütze auch leichtes Spiel nach hinten hat?
also wenn ich sie belaste beim draufsetzen bzw. schnell entlaste schnalzt die Stütze leicht nach vorne, weiß nicht wie ich das genau beschreiben soll, aber evtl. wisst ihr ja was ich meine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (30. November 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Ist es normal das die Stütze auch leichtes Spiel nach hinten hat?
> also wenn ich sie belaste beim draufsetzen bzw. schnell entlaste schnalzt die Stütze leicht nach vorne, weiß nicht wie ich das genau beschreiben soll, aber evtl. wisst ihr ja was ich meine.


 
Du kannst das Spiel einstellen  via Top-cap unter dem Gummiwullst


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (30. November 2010)

Wenn ichs richtig mitverfolgt habe, sind die Multiposition auch nur dann gebrochen, wenn ein "grosser" Mensch die Kabelbox nach vorne gedreht und denn Sattel weit nach hinten geschoben hat:

grosser Hebel und Rastenloch vorne, wo die grossen Zugkräfte in der Innertube wirken.

Als sehr grosser Mensch mit Kabelbox hinten hab ich das Ding in drei Jahren nicht kaputt gekriegt.


----------



## decolocsta (30. November 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Du kannst das Spiel einstellen  via Top-cap unter dem Gummiwullst



und wie stelle ich da was ein?
habs fester gedreht, hat nix verändert, oder muss mans richtig festziehen mit viel Gewalt?


----------



## blaubaer (30. November 2010)

nur dass nicht, je fester Du anziehst, je weniger leicht kannst du die Stütze absenken 

dass problem liegt bei Dir vermutlich wo anders !?


----------



## cpt flint (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe seit gestern meine Gravity-Dropper Turbe in L=350mm und bin begeistert.
Passen tuts allerdings ganz knapp, wenn ich den Sattel auf meine Höhe eingestellt habe sitzt die Stütze bis auf 2-3mm komplett im Sattelrohr.
Glück gehabt 

Allerdings würde ich die Kabelbox aus den hier genannten gerne Gründen nach hinten drehen, nur ist der Zug dazu viel zu kurz.
Wie passt das bei Euch? Habt Ihr den Zug verlängert?


----------



## whurr (2. Dezember 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Zu den gebrochenen, ist das soweit richtig das dies nur bei den Stützen mit Multipostion auftritt?.



Hab bis jetzt nur von der Multiposition gehört.
Rein vom "Bruchbild" ist es mit der Multiposition auf alle Fälle warscheinlicher, da das Loch für die normale Position ja tiefer in der Stütze sitzt.



Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn ichs richtig mitverfolgt habe, sind  die Multiposition auch nur dann gebrochen, wenn ein "grosser" Mensch die  Kabelbox nach vorne gedreht und denn Sattel weit nach hinten geschoben  hat.



Ich wiege 85kg mit Rucksack und bin 178cm.
Würde mich damit nicht gerade als groß bezeichnen 
Kabelbox vorne  und Sattel hinten stimmt aber.



Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Als sehr grosser Mensch mit Kabelbox hinten hab ich das Ding in drei Jahren nicht kaputt gekriegt.



Das beruhigt mich zu hören. Dann hält meine ohne Multiposition mit Sattel weit vorne (allerdings Box vorne) hoffentlich diesmal länger als 6 Monate.

Ich denke die Fahrweise ist auch nicht unentscheidend.
Ich war dieses Jahr viel und lange mit Gepäck bergauf unterwegs.
Da "biegt" man natürlich mehr nach hinten als in der Ebene.



cpt flint schrieb:


> Allerdings würde ich die Kabelbox aus den hier genannten gerne Gründen nach hinten drehen, nur ist der Zug dazu viel zu kurz.
> Wie passt das bei Euch? Habt Ihr den Zug verlängert?



Die Stütze wird mit unterschiedlichen Kabellängen angeboten.
Wenn es zu kurz ist, kannst Du es aber einfach austauschen. Es ist ein Standart Schaltkabel.


@decolocsta und cpt_flint: viel (und lange) Spaß mit der GD!


Bzgl. Spiel: bau die GD doch einfach mal auseinander. Ist super einfach. Auf der GD Seite gibts einen kurzen Video dazu.


----------



## cpt flint (2. Dezember 2010)

Also ein Schaltzug von Schimano z.B.?

Danke!


----------



## whurr (2. Dezember 2010)

cpt flint schrieb:


> Also ein Schaltzug von Schimano z.B.?



Ja, genau.
Orginalton von GD: " We  use standard derailer cable so it can be replaced and worked on  easily. "

Auf der Webseite findest Du auch eine Anleitung wie man das Kabel wechselt:

http://gravitydropper.com/technical-support/


----------



## ollum104 (16. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen, bin auf der Suche nach Erfahrungsberichten bezüglich folgendem Problem.

Also ich hab vor, mir eine GD Classic mit 5 inch zu kaufen.
Das Sitzrohr an meinem Bike hat einen Durchmesser von 31,6 mm.

Ist es nun besser/sinnvoller/haltbarer eine 27,2 mm GD oder eine 30,9 mm GD (mit passenden Shims natürlich) zu ordern.

Eine weitere Frage:

Merkt man eigentlich, rein von der "Verrutschbarkeit" der Sattelstütze, den Gebrauch von Shims?

Für kompetente Antworten wär ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## whurr (16. Dezember 2010)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Ist es nun besser/sinnvoller/haltbarer eine 27,2 mm GD oder eine 30,9 mm GD (mit passenden Shims natürlich) zu ordern.



Ich habe mich vor'm Kauf meiner Stütze das Gleiche gefragt, aber dann keine Shims für 30,9 zu 31,6 gefunden. 
Damit hatte sich das Thema erledigt.
Keine Ahnung ob es nicht doch welche gibt. Wären halt ziemlich dünn.

Großer Vorteil einer 27,2er ist, dass Du sie über ein neues Shim in jeden anderen Rahmen einbauen kannst. 
Bei den Preisen ja nicht ganz uninteressant 



ollum104 schrieb:


> Merkt man eigentlich, rein von der "Verrutschbarkeit" der Sattelstütze, den Gebrauch von Shims?



Ja, und das im Positiven.
Wobei das eventuell vom Shim abhängt.
Ich habe die Kunststoff Shims von Use.
Bei denen fettest Du nur zwischen Rahmen und Shim. Die Stütze bleibt fettfrei. 
Hält super. Beim Verstellen muß Du zwar den Shim etwas festhalten, aber dafür hast Du keine Schmiere an der Stütze.

Auch sonst bin ich von den Shims begeistert.
In einem Rahmen in dem eine Thomson immer leicht "abgesackt" ist, hält die GD mit Shim bestens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollum104 (16. Dezember 2010)

Also des müsste eigentlich einer sein...

http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/16773/

Meinst, dass die sich in Sachen Stabilität gegenseitig was nehmen? 
Oder dass der Unterschied nicht merklich ist...


----------



## whurr (16. Dezember 2010)

Hehe, die von GoCycle hatten mir damals gesagt, dass es keine Shims von 30,9 zu 31,6 gibt ...
Vermute den gibt's dann nur aus Alu.

Dann mußt Du Dich jetzt also zwischen 27,2 mit höherer Flexibilität beim Rahmenwechsel und der 30,9 mit 1 inch mehr Travel entscheiden.
Ob Du Dir jemals ein Bike mit ner 27,2er Stütze zulegen wirst, kannst nur Du selbst wissen. Sind bei Hardtails ja im Kommen. Bei Fullies sind sie, glaube ich, eher selten.

Mehr Absenkbarkeit ist schon was wert ... ich würde mich für die 5 inch entscheiden (Miß gut nach ob das mit Deinem Rahmen überhaupt geht).

Es sei denn es berichtet jemand negatives von den dünnen Shims.


----------



## Lory (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem es mit der Reverb so viele Probleme gibt, bin ich nun wieder mehr an der GD interessiert.
Ich würde gerne nochmal auf meinen Post verweisen wollen, mit Bitte um Beantwortung 


			
				Lory schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ans Forum,
> 
> in diesem Post sieht man die maximale Einstecktiefe der Stütze.
> Ich würde gerne die minimale Einstecktiefe in das Sattelrohr wissen wollen.
> ...



Desweiteren würde ich gerne wissen, welche Zubehör/Ersatzteile man gleich mitbestellen sollte. Da ich eine Größe bestellen will die es so in Deutschland nicht gibt. Kommt also gleich aus USA.

MFG


----------



## rosenland (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube die 5" gibt es nicht in 27,2mm, sondern nur in 30,9mm.


Ich habe eine Turbo 27,2/100mm und nun noch eine Classic 30,9/125 mm.

Bei der 30,9mm ist die tube (#22) logischerweise dicker und macht einen noch besseren Eindruck
Ausserdem wird die tube gegenüber der 27,2mm von *drei Plastikshims *(#42) geführt, nicht nur von zwei. 


Wenn du die Wahl hast, würde ich dir zur dickeren Version raten.


----------



## rosenland (17. Dezember 2010)

Lory schrieb:


> Desweiteren würde ich gerne wissen, welche Zubehör/Ersatzteile man gleich mitbestellen sollte. Da ich eine Größe bestellen will die es so in Deutschland nicht gibt. Kommt also gleich aus USA.
> 
> MFG




Ich würde *shims *(#42) mitbestellen.
Das ist das einzige "Verschleissteil", da nur über diese Dinger das Standrohr zum Tauchrohr Kontakt hat. Die beiden "Rohre" berühren sich nämlich eigentlich gar nicht.

Sonst brauchst du nichts, ausser ggf. noch einen Satz Lenkerfernbedienung (#24 usw), wenn du mal von links anch rechts oder umgekehrt umbauen willst/ musst. 

Auf den kleinen Inbuss (#95 Allen wrench) sollte man auch aufpassen. 
Der ist echt klein und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man den dann mal eben beim Obi bekommt. 


Das Kabel ist ein normaler Schaltzug.


----------



## rosenland (17. Dezember 2010)

whurr schrieb:


> Ich habe mich vor'm Kauf meiner StÃ¼tze das Gleiche gefragt, aber dann keine Shims fÃ¼r 30,9 zu 31,6 gefunden.
> Damit hatte sich das Thema erledigt.
> Keine Ahnung ob es nicht doch welche gibt. WÃ¤ren halt ziemlich dÃ¼nn. ....




Schau mal hier...
http://www.mmm-bikes.com/Katalog/Bilder/144huelse.html



         ReduzierhÃ¼lse *31,6 mm auf 30,9 mm *          25.00 â¬         *AR144





*Ansonsten frage mal kovske hier im Forum. 
Der hat mir eine 30,9 auf 34,9 gemacht, sehr proffessionell. 
Vielleicht kann er auch dÃ¼nner.


----------



## rosenland (17. Dezember 2010)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Merkt man eigentlich, rein von der "Verrutschbarkeit" der Sattelstütze, den Gebrauch von Shims?




War bei mir mit Montagepaste kein Problem.


----------



## TTKreischwurst (17. Dezember 2010)

Lory schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne die minimale Einstecktiefe in das Sattelrohr wissen wollen.


76mm

Bei Längenproblemen großer Menschen lohnt ein Blick hier rein:    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=452346&


----------



## cpt flint (17. Dezember 2010)

Tach,
auf meiner Stütze ist eine Markierung, min Einstecktiefe 86mm.
(Turbo; 27,2; L=350)

Ich habe den kleineren Durchmesser genommen, ist flexiebler für Dinge die da kommen. Die 125mm Hub kann ich in meinem Rahmen nicht fahren, ich habe die Stütze fast ganz eingesteckt ins Sattelrohr.
(bin 1,78 groß)

Was mich allerding interresieren würde ist ob der Durchmesser unter dem Faltenbald kleiner ist bei 30,9mm Stütze? (27,2er Stütze - D=19mm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (18. Dezember 2010)

ich denke 10cm sollte ne Stütze schon im Rahmen stecken.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (18. Dezember 2010)

Hätte jemand Interesse an einer gebrauchten Gravity Dropper mit 10cm Absenkung und Multiposition? Wenn ja, dann bitte PN.


----------



## ollum104 (18. Dezember 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ich denke 10cm sollte ne Stütze schon im Rahmen stecken.



Viele shims gibts ja nur in 10 cm Länge.
Würde mich interessieren, in wie weit des tragisch ist, wenn die Stütze z. B. weiter "drin steckt", also geh mer mal von 15 cm aus. Macht des Probleme bei den 5 cm, die über den shim hinaus im Rahmen stecken??

Konfuser Satzbau, aber ich hoff des wird so verstanden...


----------



## decolocsta (18. Dezember 2010)

du verstehst mich falsch,

tiefer is kein Problem, die Stütze sollte nur meiner Meinung nach immer mindestens 10cm im Rahmen stecken, nicht 7 oder 8.


----------



## ollum104 (18. Dezember 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> du verstehst mich falsch,
> 
> tiefer is kein Problem, die Stütze sollte nur meiner Meinung nach immer mindestens 10cm im Rahmen stecken, nicht 7 oder 8.



ne, hab des schon verstanden, wie du das gemeint hast.

Hätt mich nur interessiert, ob die sattelstütze, wenn sie länger ist wie der shim, dann im sitzrohr "klingelt" oder ähnliches...


----------



## decolocsta (18. Dezember 2010)

nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo 

ich muss da nochmal nachfragen 
Auf der Homepage von GD kann man direkt eine Stütze mit "Diameter: 31,6" auswählen.
Heißt das dann das ich eine Stütze mit 30,9 durchmesser bekomme und zusätzlich eine Reduzierhülse? 
Bei den Replacement Parts #98 SHIMS steht bei 31,6 "common". Heißt für mich wird mitgeliefert...

Könnt ihr zur Aufklärung beitragen?

Danke 
Lory


----------



## whurr (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich verstehe das auf der GD Seite auch so, dass je nachdem was man auswählt, das passende Shim mitgeliefert wird.

Es hängt aber stark davon ab wo Du bestellst.

Wenn Du direkt bei GD bestellen willst, schreib die einfach an.
Sie antworten schnell und ausführlich.

Wenn Du in Deutschland bestellst, wirst Du (nach meinen Recherchen Anfang dieses Jahres) überall ein Shim extra dazu bestellen müssen.


----------



## Lory (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

nein ich hab noch keine Stütze 
Dafür leg ich mal ne Frage nach...
Wie sieht es mit einem Tausch des Faltbalks gegen z.B. einen Forkboot aus?
Welche Erfahrungen gibt es einen anderen Remotehebel zu nutzen?

MFG Lory


----------



## kruppstahlbiker (9. Januar 2011)

fahre seid Anfang 2008 die Gravity Dropper Descender, also ohne remote.
Funktion bis jetzt immer noch TOP, minimales Spiel was beim Fahren nicht zu bemerken ist. Fahre sehr viel Singletrails und die Stuetze wird nicht geschont.
Absolut Dreck unanfaellig und Sorglosprodukt, nur ab und zu mal fetten.
Einziger Mangel bis jetzt ist dass ab und zu der Faltenbalg mal aus der Nut springt.

Hatte sie damals ebenfalls direkt aus den States bestellt, da in Deutschland mir niemand sowas verkaufen "wollte" oder auf meine Anfragen antworten wollte. Versand war kostenlos und so wars auch billiger. Das GD Team immer super nett und hilfsbereit, ich brauchte einen 27mm Durchmesser, schon seeeehr selten.

Habe vor dem Kauf ebenfalls viel ueber Brueche gelesen, bei mir haellt alles, wiege aber auch nur 70Kg ( Nass aus der Dusche mit ungeschnittenen naegeln ) 

Wuerde die Stuetze JEDER anderen immer wieder vorziehen, da mechanisch, unkompliziert und selbst komplett zerlegbar ( auch mit 2 linken Haenden ) und absolut Pflegeleicht.


----------



## WODAN (9. Januar 2011)

Falls Jemand auf 70mm Verstellbereich zurückrüsten möchte, hätte ich noch die passende "insert tube".
Up/Down.

Bei Interesse > PM


----------



## BenniG. (15. Januar 2011)

Meine 4" Multi ist heute auch gebrochen 
Wiege auch >90kg und hatte die Kabelbox vorn.

Ist jetzt leider grade 2Monate über der Garantie. Hatte schonmal jemand eine gebrochene Inside Tube nach Ablauf der Garantie? Ist GD da kulant oder soll ich lieber gleich schauen, wo ich das entsprechende Teil herbekomme?

Versand + Zoll aus USA würd ich gern sparen, aber wahrscheinlich bekommt man von EU-Händlern keine Ersatzteile, oder kennt da jemand nen Laden, der Ersatzteile hat?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (15. Januar 2011)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Meine 4" Multi ist heute auch gebrochen
> Wiege auch >90kg und hatte die Kabelbox vorn.
> 
> Ist jetzt leider grade 2Monate über der Garantie. Hatte schonmal jemand eine gebrochene Inside Tube nach Ablauf der Garantie? Ist GD da kulant oder soll ich lieber gleich schauen, wo ich das entsprechende Teil herbekomme?
> ...



Bilder machen, Email schreiben und gut ists. Die sind so kulant, Du bekomst eine neue inner tube kostenlos und ohne Versandkosten. Das war bei mir auch so.


----------



## BenniG. (15. Januar 2011)

Das macht mir Hoffnung 
Danke!

Hab mich schon gewundert, was heut so geknarzt hat und dann auf einmal saß ich auf dem Hinterrad..


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (15. Januar 2011)

Ich fahre meine noch, bis sie ein zweites Mal bricht und dann kauf ich mir ne andere


----------



## BenniG. (15. Januar 2011)

Ich war bis heute mit meiner immer Top zufrieden.
Wird komisch morgen ohne Absenkung mit einer normalen Stütze zu fahren 
Werd die GD dann wohl mit dem Kabel nach hinten weiterfahren. mal sehen, wie das dann aussieht. Mal wieder Aufwand, erstmal die Inner Tube wechseln und dann einen neuen längeren Zug + Außenhülle anbauen.
Aber im Vergleich zu den hydraulischen Stützen kann man bei der GD wenigstens Einzelteile tauschen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whurr (16. Januar 2011)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Werd die GD dann wohl mit dem Kabel nach hinten weiterfahren.



Kannst Dir auch noch überlegen auf die Multiposition zu verzichten, dadurch sollte sie stabiler werden.
Hab zumindest bis Dato noch nichts von gebrochenen Non-Multiposition GDs gehört.

Ich hatte darum bei meiner Mail an GD gebeten und sie haben mir das andere Innertube (das Wechseln dauert 5 Minuten) kostenlos und umgehend geschickt.
Der Kundenservice ist schon der Hammer.
Das Brechen der Stütze eher nicht so.


----------



## BenniG. (16. Januar 2011)

Ohne Multi wäre auch eine Option. Ich fand das bei Schneefahrten bergauf allerdings ganz praktisch. Da hat man mehr Druck auf dem Hinterrad, weil man etwas aufrechter fährt. Im Sommer nutze ich die kleine Absenkstufe allerdings nie..
Ich schau mir nachher mal an, wie das mit Kabel nach hinten aussieht. Dann bekomme ich Schutzblech und Licht wohl nichtmehr gleichzeitig ans Rad, das ist dann blöd, weil das Rücklicht festgeschraubt wird und das dann beim Wechsel nervt. Auf Licht verzichten will ich auch nicht.
Ohne Auto hab ich immer ein Stück anfahrt mit Rad und da ist mir Licht wichtig


----------



## Rhombus (1. Februar 2011)

Ahoi, Ihr Mannen.

Ich hab da mal ein paar Fragen:

Warum sollte man die Classic der Turbo vorziehen oder auch anders herum? Bzw. was ist an den Modellen anders?

Ist eine der beiden stabiler? Oder funktioniert besser?
Wenn man das Kabel nach hinten abgehen lässt, ist die Zugverlegung mit der Classic wahrscheinlich besser als mit der Turbo, oder?

Ich habe den Platz und möchte den Hebel unter dem Lenker montieren. Finde ich zum einen schöner zu bedienen und zum anderen angenehmer von der Optik.

Wenn ich links unter dem Lenker montieren möchte, muss ich den Hebel für rechts bestellen, stimmts?

Danke Euch im Vorraus!


----------



## blaubaer (1. Februar 2011)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Wenn ich links unter dem Lenker montieren möchte, muss ich den Hebel für rechts bestellen, stimmts?



ja 

hier noch ein pic von meiner ersten GD von 2009


----------



## GS-Fahrer (1. Februar 2011)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Ahoi, Ihr Mannen.
> 
> Ich hab da mal ein paar Fragen:
> 
> ...


Ich habe damals die Classic wegen der Zugführung ausgewählt. Außerdem ist die noch etwas billiger, ich glaube auch, ein paar Gramm leichter (was mir aber egal gewesen wäre).
Die Classic muß ich kurz belasten (auf die Sattelspitze tippen reicht aus), bevor sie sich bewegt, die Turbo ist anders konstruiert und schnellt direkt raus. Gewohnheitssache, daher sehe ich weder bei der einen noch der anderen Nachteile diesbezüglich.
Die Stabilität dürfte sich nicht unterscheiden, da - glaube ich - nur der Auslösemechanismus unterschiedlich ist.


----------



## Rhombus (1. Februar 2011)

Die Classic SOLL 20g schwerer sein. Wenn niemand Einwände hat, wirds dann wohl die Classic up/down 4". Ich hätte zwar gerne 5" aber die gibts ja nicht in 27,2mm.
Auf jeden Fall gefällt mir die Zuganlenkung der Classic besser.


----------



## GS-Fahrer (1. Februar 2011)

Ups, war genau anders herum mit dem Gewicht , naja, ist ja auch bei mir mit dem Kauf schon ein paar Jahre her.

Noch kurz zur Montage: anscheinend hast Du Dir diesen Thread ja nicht komplett durchgelesen, daher solltest Du beachten, daß bei einigen (sehr wenigen) Fahrern die Stütze gebrochen ist. Die sind aber offenbar teilweise ziemlich heftig unterwegs. Es gab dann eine Empfehlung vom Hersteller, die Stütze nach hinten zu drehen, da dann wegen der Neigung der Stütze - z.B. bei Sprüngen, in Bikeparks... - die Belastung anders wirkt und die Stütze nicht an den Bohrungen bricht. Sicher spielt da aber das Fahrergewicht auch noch eine Rolle. Außerdem sitzt man ja nicht unbedingt fest im Sattel, wenn man Sprünge macht , aber, naja


----------



## BenniG. (1. Februar 2011)

> Es gab dann eine Empfehlung vom Hersteller, die Stütze nach hinten zu  drehen, da dann wegen der Neigung der Stütze - z.B. bei Sprüngen, in  Bikeparks... - die Belastung anders wirkt und die Stütze nicht an den  Bohrungen bricht. Sicher spielt da aber das Fahrergewicht auch noch eine  Rolle. Außerdem sitzt man ja nicht unbedingt fest im Sattel, wenn man  Sprünge macht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube die Belastung entsteht hauptsächlich beim Bergaufradeln und Wheelies und solchen Sachen. Meine ist auch gebrochen und ich war noch nie im Bikepark und mache auch keine Sprünge. Dafür gehts mit meinen 95kg staff den Berg rauf 
Bergab ist die Stütze ja abgesenkt, da sollte nichts passieren.

Sobald das Ersatzteil da ist wird meine Turbo nach hinten gedreht. Den Zug muss ich dazu zwar austauschen, aber das scheint mir nicht besonders schwierig zu sein.


----------



## Rhombus (1. Februar 2011)

Ich will das Kabel sowieso nach hinten drehen. Weil ich so viel von Brüchen gelesen habe.
Die Rase würde mir noch besser gefallen, aber da habe noch größere Bedenken wegen der Haltbarkeit. Und das Gewicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. Februar 2011)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Ich will das Kabel sowieso nach hinten drehen. Weil ich so viel von Brüchen gelesen habe.
> Die Rase würde mir noch besser gefallen, aber da habe noch größere Bedenken wegen der Haltbarkeit. Und das Gewicht...



Die ist hier im Forum im Gegensatz zur GD aber erst ein mal gebrochen


----------



## Rhombus (1. Februar 2011)

Ich habe erst eine hier im Forum gesehen. Und genau diese ist dann auch noch gebrochen gewesen.
Das war der Grund für meine Aussage.


----------



## Sera (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
was müsste ich denn bestellen, wenn ich meiner Descender eine Remote gönnen möchte? Soll ja gehen, allerdings finde ich auf der gd Seite nichts dazu.

Grüße
Sera


----------



## dmjoker (4. Februar 2011)

Klick!

Die Descender sollte ja bis auf den Remote identisch mit der Turbo sein. Aufgrund der Menge der Einzelteile ist es sicherlich sinnvoller, die GD-Jungs einfach per mail zu kontakten - die werden  wissen was du im Detail brauchst. Gib' direkt mit an, ob du den Hebel links oder rechts montierst.

Grüße 

D


----------



## BenniG. (4. Februar 2011)

Hier gibts auch Preise (in Summe komme ich auf ca. 50$):
http://gravitydropper.com/products/turbo-parts/
Vom Bild her müsst es klappen. Die Jungs von GD sind aber super im Support. Vielleicht gibts ein Bundle oder sowas. Wie dmjoker schon sagt: Einfach per mail kontaktieren.


----------



## Sera (4. Februar 2011)

Habe mir nun mal aufgrund der Manuals die Teile zusammengesucht. Werde aber wohl mal am Wochenende wirklich mit denen in Kontakt treten. Dürfte das einfachste sein. Wunderte mich nur etwas, dass man so ein "Kit" nirgends schon findet.
Danke für eure Tipps und guten Start ins Wochenende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (12. Februar 2011)

Von mir auch mal eine Frage an die 5" GD Besitzer:
Ist es möglich die Stütze unten ggf. etwas zu kürzen?
Also mir ist schon klar, dass es vermutlich einen Grund hat, dass die 5" GD nicht in 350 mm erhältlich ist, aber 50 mm sind ja mehr als 1".


----------



## PiR4Te (12. Februar 2011)

50mm sind sogar fast genau 2"
Also meine ist unten mit einer Alukappe verschlossen, vieleicht kannst dus auf der Zeichnung sehen.

Ich glaube auf der Gravity Dropper Homepage gibts die Zeichnungen.

Gruss


----------



## Thalor (12. Februar 2011)

Ja, da gibt's ne Zeichnung.
Sieht geschraubt aus - dann wäre min. das Gewinde hin - aber das könnte man u. U. ja neu schneiden.


----------



## Blasebalg (12. Februar 2011)

Ich bin auch gerade am überlegen mir eine Gravity Dropper zu kaufen. Bin mir allerdings noch nicht sicher ob Turbo oder Classic und ob Multiposition oder nicht.

Die Zuganlenkung gefällt mir bei der Classic besser und würde sie auch nach hinten drehen. Die Turbo fährt hoch, ohne den Sattel zu belasten, bei der Classic muss man erst den Sattel belasten, damit könnte ich leben. Gibt es sonst noch Unterschiede? 

Nach dem Thread hier scheint die Multiposition Stabilitätsprobleme zu haben, also doch lieber nur Up/Down?


Hat schon mal jemand versucht den hässlichen Hebel gegen den RockShox Poploc Hebel zu tauschen?

Hat schon jemand ein optisch ansprechenderen Ersatz für den Faltenbalg gefunden?


----------



## blaubaer (12. Februar 2011)

Blasebalg schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand ein optisch ansprechenderen Ersatz für den Faltenbalg gefunden?



wundere mich auch dass man da nicht viel darüber findet.
aber der faltenbalg hat schon so seine vorteile, merkt man vorallem dann, wenn man selbst was ausporbiert.
denn auf der kürzesten position hat man mit anderen materialien ein platzproblem, wie z.b. Neopren oder ähnlichem, beim verriegeln. 

ich für meinen teil versuch es mal hiermit, mal sehen wie lange es hält





musste leider festestellen dass ein kleinerer schlauch, für z.b. 1.5" reifen nicht funktioniert, liegt zwar schön eng an, aber die stütze lässt sich nicht unten verriegeln.
oben im bild ist jetzt DH-Schlauch verbaut.


----------



## PiR4Te (12. Februar 2011)

- Die Multi-Position ist meiner meinung nach nicht nötig, ich habe sie, nutze es aber nie... ich nutze die stütze immer ganz unten oder ganz oben. (beim neukauf würde ich drauf verzichten)

- Ich denke ob sie hält oder nicht hängt auch stark vom Körpergewicht ab, bei 72kg brechen die stützen bestimmt nicht.

- Umbau auf Pop-Loc ... keine ahnung... aber theoretische kann man an der Classic jeden Hebel installieren der keine Einrastposition hat, weil die entriegelng eh auf dem ersten Stück funktioniert und der Originalhebel auch keine besitzt

- das Belasten vorm ausfahren stört bei der classic eigentlich kaum, wenn man sich erstmal dran gewöhnt hat

- der Faltenbalk ist schon hässlich und fett... vieleicht könnte man diesen durch den Neoprenüberzug von Rase ersetzten (18$)
http://www.rasebike.com/cart/index....roducts_id=3&zenid=8mujanq8jie763sa2fvte1ci54

Gruss


----------



## Blasebalg (13. Februar 2011)

Eine Schönheit ist der Schlauch zwar auch nicht, sieht dafür aber nicht so rustikal wir der Faltenbalg aus.

Und warum geht Neopren nicht? Wenn man es ein bisschen weiter macht müsste es doch unten drüber rutschen?


----------



## blaubaer (13. Februar 2011)

also die schwierigkeit ist es, einen Neoprenschlauch mit dem passenden durchmesser zu finden 

hat den von Rase wirklich noch niemand probiert ? 

selber machen ?! wie näht man einen solch engen schlauch zusammen ?! mit der nähmaschiene der Frau geht dies vermutlich nicht ?! von Hand ?! 

naja, dass bei mir ist ja auch ein prototyp  deshalb halt keine schönheit...


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (13. Februar 2011)

Den Umbau auf Pop Lock Hebel seh ich kritisch:

Ich habs zwar nicht probiert, denke aber , dass der Plastik Hebel des Poplock den Betätigunskräften der Gravity Dropper nicht lange gewachsen wäre, bei der Classic brauch ich schon etwas Kraft.
Allerdings hab ich jetzt drei Jahre den selben Zug mit Hülle dran, vielleicht sollte ich den mal tauschen?


----------



## PiR4Te (13. Februar 2011)

Umgerechnet kostet der RASE schlauch nur ca. 14, das wäre doch einen Versuch wert, ich denke er lässt sich locker soweit zusammendrücken, denn die Rase hat ja schließlich 20 cm Verstellbereich.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (13. Februar 2011)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> 50mm sind sogar fast genau 2"



Komischer Zufall eigentlich ... 
Bei etwas Nachdenken fällt dann der Denkfehler auf. 

Schade.


----------



## kruppstahlbiker (13. Februar 2011)

Sachen gibst

Hatte vor etwa 2 Wochen ebenfalls den Gedanken den Faltenbalk durch Neopren zu ersetzen, sieht einfach besser und nicht so old-school aus. Kommt schon vor dass manche Unwissende mich fragen wiso ich bei einem Fully eine gefederte Sattelstütze brauche.

Hatter ebenfalls an den RASE Neopren gedacht, wird auch recht gut aussehn glaub ich.

@ SERA

Wenn du ne mail an die Jungs von GD gemacht hast und ne Antwort bekommen hast jeden Umbaukit, dann sag bitte Bescheid, hatte genau dasselbe vor mit meiner Descender. Dann muss ich die nicht genau dasselbe fragen. DANKE


----------



## BenniG. (14. Februar 2011)

Kurze Frage an alle die schonmal Ersatzteile auf Garantie benötigt haben:
Wie lang dauert denn die Lieferung so im Schnitt? Der Support hat gesagt "max 15 Businessdays" und eine Trackingnummer gibts wohl auch nicht. Bei mir sind inzwischen 18 Tage rum, aber ich hab noch nix bekommen.


----------



## Sera (18. Februar 2011)

kruppstahlbiker schrieb:


> @ SERA
> 
> Wenn du ne mail an die Jungs von GD gemacht hast und ne Antwort bekommen hast jeden Umbaukit, dann sag bitte Bescheid, hatte genau dasselbe vor mit meiner Descender. Dann muss ich die nicht genau dasselbe fragen. DANKE



Habe bisher leider noch keine Antwort erhalten von den GD Jungs. Die Mail habe ich direkt über das Kontaktformular geschickt. Naja, mal noch ein paar Tage abwarten. Oder du versuchst dein Glück auch noch. Vielleicht antworten sie dir


----------



## Thalor (18. Februar 2011)

Wie? Die haben Dich jetzt 2 Wochen ohne Antwort hängen lassen?
Also geschlossen sind sie zumindest nicht, habe vor 3 Tagen ne GD bestellt und hatte fleissig eMail-Kontakt um die Maße auszuknobeln.


----------



## Sera (18. Februar 2011)

Ja, wundert mich eigentlich auch etwas. Man hört ja sonst nur gutes vom Support. Und so schlecht war mein Englisch sicherlich auch nicht.


----------



## Thalor (18. Februar 2011)

> Hey yo, digga, whats parts for making Descender a Turbo?"





Also 2 Wochen für ne eMail ist echt nicht normal. Von Firmen erwarte ich als Kunde normalerweise eine Antwort innerhalb von einem Arbeitstag. Spätestens nach ner Woche würde ich davon ausgehen, dass auf meine Anfrage ohne weiteres Nachhaken keine Antwort mehr kommt.

Im Zuge meiner Bestellung gab's Mails im 45 - 90 Minuten-Takt. Fühlte sich fast an, als hätte man nur auf meine Bestellung gewartet.  Aber bevor ich Loblieder sing erstmal abwarten ob auch alles so geliefert wird, wie besprochen.


----------



## Thalor (5. März 2011)

Nun darf ich auch eine GD mein Eigen nennen 
Wollte eigentlich auch die Classic haben, wegen der Leitungsführung... am Ende war's dann doch ne Turbo, nagut. Mit Rollamajig gibt's dafür zwar immer noch keinen Design-Preis, aber so lässt sich das doch ganz manierlich an.


----------



## tical2000 (6. März 2011)

Servus,

mal ne blöde Frage. Schleppliften kann man mit dem Aufbau vergessen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernerbiker (22. März 2011)

Lory schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> nachdem es mit der Reverb so viele Probleme gibt, bin ich nun wieder mehr an der GD interessiert.
> Ich würde gerne nochmal auf meinen Post verweisen wollen, mit Bitte um Beantwortung
> ...



was sind denn die probleme bei der reverb? die leitungen sollen ja jetzt besser sein und nicht mehr verdrehen


----------



## bernerbiker (23. März 2011)

Thalor schrieb:


> Nun darf ich auch eine GD mein Eigen nennen
> Wollte eigentlich auch die Classic haben, wegen der Leitungsführung... am Ende war's dann doch ne Turbo, nagut. Mit Rollamajig gibt's dafür zwar immer noch keinen Design-Preis, aber so lässt sich das doch ganz manierlich an.



kannst du mal ein vergrössertes Foto reinstellen von dem Zug. was genau ist das für ein Teil und wie aufwendig war die Montage? ist es schmutzresistent?


----------



## bernerbiker (23. März 2011)

hipster schrieb:


> So. Bild gibt Antwort auf deine Fragen.
> 
> Es handelt sich bei der abgebildeten Stütze um eine *5'' Turbo, 40 cm, in 30.9*.
> 
> ...



Das sieht bei normaler Längenangabe nach einer 425 mm Stütze aus /Sattelklemme bis unteres Ende Stütze. Die gleiche Info hat mir auch Go Cycle gegeben.
steht 400 mm drauf? die 425er aus US wird also zu einer quasi 450mm Stütze?
wie ist denn das Gewicht des guten Teils?


----------



## Thalor (23. März 2011)

bernerbiker schrieb:


> kannst du mal ein vergrössertes Foto reinstellen von dem Zug. was genau ist das für ein Teil und wie aufwendig war die Montage? ist es schmutzresistent?



Das Teil: 







Ist ne Umlnkrolle, gehört natürlich nicht zum Standardlieferumfang. Montage war nur in soweit fummelig, als dass man einen zug mit aufgesplissenem Ende nicht mehr so einfach durch die Aussenhülle und die diversen kleinen Löcher bekommt. Neuer Innenzug ginge natürlich auch


----------



## mete (23. März 2011)

Thalor schrieb:


> Nun darf ich auch eine GD mein Eigen nennen
> Wollte eigentlich auch die Classic haben, wegen der Leitungsführung... am Ende war's dann doch ne Turbo, nagut. Mit Rollamajig gibt's dafür zwar immer noch keinen Design-Preis, aber so lässt sich das doch ganz manierlich an.



Der Stützenkopf sieht doch symmetrisch aus, kann man die dann nicht einfach mit dem "Zugnippel" nach vorn einbauen?


----------



## Thalor (23. März 2011)

Kann man.
Gibt aber ne grössere Schlaufe nach vorn unter'm Sattel. Die Zugaussenhülle ist ja nicht beliebig flexibel.
Für mich ist es so das geringste übel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenniG. (23. März 2011)

Mit dem Kabelanschluss nach hinten ist die Stütze stabiler.
Sonst passiert das hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6989073&postcount=36

Ich hab meinen Kabelanschluss auch nach hinten gedreht. Diesen Umlenker braucht man auch nicht zwingend. Bei mir gehts auch ohne und sieht nicht soooo schlimm aus


----------



## Thalor (23. März 2011)

Natürlich braucht man die Rolle nicht zwingend, sie macht einfach nur die Schlaufe kleiner.
D. h. ohne die Rolle hätte ich noch mal einen neuen Zug kaufen müssen, weil er (trotz langer Variante) auch so schon sehr knapp bemessen ist.


----------



## dmjoker (23. März 2011)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Mit dem Kabelanschluss nach hinten ist die Stütze stabiler.
> Sonst passiert das hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6989073&postcount=36



Bilanz nach ca. einem Jahr und fast 5000 km seit diesem Bruch - die Stütze arbeitet perfekt, kein merklicher Verschleiß oder Zunahme des Spiels. Am Inner-Tube sind allerdings Spuren der Buchse und des Verriegelungsbolzens zu erkennen.


----------



## Blasebalg (24. März 2011)

bernerbiker schrieb:


> Das sieht bei normaler Längenangabe nach einer 425 mm Stütze aus /Sattelklemme bis unteres Ende Stütze. Die gleiche Info hat mir auch Go Cycle gegeben.
> steht 400 mm drauf? die 425er aus US wird also zu einer quasi 450mm Stütze?
> wie ist denn das Gewicht des guten Teils?



Ich habe eine GD Classic 350mm und 100mm Absenkung. Die Gesamtlänge von Klemmung bis Ende ist jedoch 365mm, 350 steht jedoch drauf und 350 sind es bis zur Oberkannte des Bolzens. hipster hat bis unterkannte des Bolzens angegeben, vielleicht hat er einfach nur die gelbe Linie falsch eingezeichnet.

Die minimale Länge, die die Stütze nach Oben raus kommt ist bei mir 185mm oder 7 1/4 Zoll bis zur Sattelklemmung. Steht auch irgendwo so auf der GD Seite. Bei 5 Zoll Versenkung (125mm) dürften es dann 8 1/4 Zoll sein und bei 3 Zoll (75mm) sind es dann 6 1/4 Zoll.

Das Gewicht meiner GD Classic beträgt 545g mit Remote, ist also etwas mehr als bei GD angegeben (520g).


----------



## matzehatdsl (5. April 2011)

hallo,

ist die classic-version denn von der geschwindigkeit ausreichend, oder sollte man trotz, der meiner Meinung nach bei der alten günstigeren zugführung, zur turbo-version greifen?

Lese in der "Bike" auch was davon, das gleichzeitig zum Drücken des Hebels auf den Sattel gedrückt werden muss!?


----------



## PiR4Te (5. April 2011)

Hallo, sie fährt ziemlich zügig aus, man muss, im Unterschied zur turbo, den Hebel drücken und den Sattel kurz belasten damit sie rauskommt.

Wenn man sich einmal dran gewöhnt hat, machts keinen Unterschied.

Die Zugführung ist spitze und machte für mich den Kauf Classik aus, bin sehr zufrieden. 

Gruss


----------



## Sera (5. April 2011)

So, heute nochmal an den Support geschrieben wegen Umbau von Descender auf Turbo:



> Thank you for your e-mail. The Turbo conversion kit is not located on the website. The cost of the kit is $75 shipping is around $10. If you can give us a call we would be happy to take care of you. You can also send a payment via PayPal and specify what side you want the actuator on, left or right, also weather or not you will install the post forward or backward facing.



85$ sind aktuell ca. 60 Euro. Geht ja eigentlich.


----------



## matzehatdsl (6. April 2011)

noch eine Frage: Montagepaste benutzen zur Klemmung, wie dies empfohlen ist bei den hydraulischen stützen?


----------



## PiR4Te (6. April 2011)

"Wer gut schmärt der gut fährt"  

Gruss


----------



## pommes5 (15. April 2011)

Auch die reine "oben-unten" Version bricht scheinbar gelegentlich. Letztens erst nur gutes zu berichten, heute den Bruch entdeckt.









Mal sehen was der Händler morgen dazu sagt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenniG. (15. April 2011)

Austausch durch GD direkt geht problemlos und kostenlos, aber vielleicht ist der Händler schneller..
War die Kabelzuführung vorn oder hinten?


----------



## pommes5 (15. April 2011)

Vorne. Ist ne Turbo. Fahrbereit knapper 0,1 Tonner, ca. 5-6cm Auszug (Unterseite Kabelschelle bis Sattelklemme).


----------



## Red-Stone (16. April 2011)

Ich finde GD sollte nur noch empfehlen, die Stütze mit dem Bolzen nach hinten zu verbauen. Man sieht ja auf dem Foto wie gross die Bohrung im Verhältnis zum Durchmesser der Stange ist, das ist ja ne regelrechte Sollbruchstelle. Auf Zug belastet, kann es nicht halten.
Hab meine Stütze (4" Turbo-Multi) nach den ersten Meldungen betreffend Brüche, sofort umgedreht und seit über einem Jahr keine Probleme damit.


----------



## pommes5 (16. April 2011)

meine ist knappl ein jahr alt und hat ca 2000km gehalten


----------



## Al_Borland (20. April 2011)

Nabend,
Ich bin nach einem herben Reinfall mit einer Kindshock KSP-850 (ich hätt's wissen müssen...) bei einer GD Turbo Multiposition gelandet und bin nach 15 Minuten Kurztest im Hauswald mittelschwer begeistert. Solides Stück Schwermetall. Der Zug hat in Originallänge leider nicht ausgereicht, um den Bolzen nach hinten zeigen lassen zu können. Also war erst mal Bastelei angesagt. Etwas fummelig, den Zug einzuhängen, aber durchaus noch simpel gestaltet.



 

 



Die Zeit wird zeigen, wie sie sich schlägt.


----------



## 08-15 (20. April 2011)

mich würde dieser Knüppel ja auch interessieren, aber muss der Abgang der Remote so bekloppt aus der Stütze ragen? American engineering...

Die alte GD (classic) und die Blacx find ich diesbzgl besser.


----------



## Al_Borland (20. April 2011)

Hab auch schon Ã¼berlegt, ob man da nicht so ne Umlenkung fÃ¼r V-Brakes drantÃ¼ddelt... 







(Ja, ich weiÃ. Die ist mit "Ãbersetzung". Gibt's aber auch in simpel.  )

â¬dit: In etwa so: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8081205&postcount=160


----------



## 08-15 (20. April 2011)

bei den Preisen sollte eine Umlenkung drin sein bzw hätten sie die alte doch lassen können.
Aber so ein nachträgliches Gefrickl muss doch nicht sein. Aber ich war von amerikanischer Technik noch nie überzeugt.


----------



## Al_Borland (30. April 2011)

Nabend, 
Kurze Frage an die GD-User mit Fernbedienung und nach hinten gerichtetem Anschluss: Passen bei euch die Satteltaschen problemlos drunter? Meine Topeaks bereiten mir da mittelschwere Sorgen. Die kleine passt gerade noch so drunter, wird aber bei komplett runtergefahrener Stütze etwas geklemmt. Der Tasche macht das nix, aber auf dem Zuganschluss der Stütze gibt's dann etwas Spannung... 
Vom großen Topeak Wedge Pack M geht's schon gleich gar nicht. Die wird ja normalerweise auch an der Stütze mit nem Klettband befestigt, was aber durch den Faltenbalg nicht geht. Wenn man das Klettband nicht anlegt, dann lässt die Stütze sich aber auch nur bis zur Zwischenposition absenken und nicht komplett.

Blöd, das. Bei längeren Touren habe ich einen Rucksack dabei, aber wenn die Tour nicht allzu lang ist, dann würde ich gerne auf ne etwas größere Tasche zurückgreifen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenniG. (30. April 2011)

Zur Satteltasche kann ich dir zwar nix sagen, aber vielleicht eine Alternative anbieten:
http://www.google.de/products/catal...8&client=firefox-a&cid=14901144426869692690#p
Die Deuter Front Triangle hab ich an Crosser + MTB und bin damit ganz zufrieden..


----------



## Thalor (30. April 2011)

Das mit der Satteltasche ist echt doof - musste ich auch feststellen 
Ich hab aktuell eine mit Clip-Befestigung. Die hat hinten auch nen kleines Klettband, dass ich nun zweckentfremde um die Tasche hinten nach oben gegen die Sattelstreben zu zerren. Das gibt dann etwas Luft und geht gerade eben so mit dem Absenken zusammen.


----------



## Garrett (6. Mai 2011)

Hat hier zufällig schon mal jemand seine GD mit den KCNC Yokes (viell auch Titanschrauben)
getuned und die Gewichtsdifferenz parat?


----------



## Blasebalg (20. Mai 2011)

Ich habe einen Neoprenschutz für die GravityDropper gebastelt, den man leicht nachbauen kann. Die Anleitung gibt es hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8330876

Habe einen eigenen Thread dazu aufgemacht, ist dafür sicher besser.


----------



## blaubaer (20. Mai 2011)




----------



## whurr (20. Mai 2011)

Macht die GD schon um einiges ansehnlicher.
Danke für die gute Anleitung!

Dabei passt das Orginalgummiding doch viel besser zu Deinem Forumsnamen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiR4Te (5. Juni 2011)

Hier mal mein Nachbau, sieht irgendwie etwas dünn aus... aber ein wenig besser als der Faltenbalg


----------



## Al_Borland (5. Juni 2011)

Einmal hätte gereicht...


----------



## pommes5 (6. Juni 2011)

Nach geschlagenen 6 Wochen habe ich nun vom Händler die Info, dass "mein Ersatzteil" da ist. Leider ist wohl nur die Multipositionvariante auf dem Schiff gewesen. Hab ich nicht angenommen, muss er nachbessern, auch wenn mir der Kamm in 6 Wochen eigentlich schon genug geschwollen ist. Von dem Multi-Dings liest man ja nur von noch mehr Problemen. Zum Glück kann ich derweil die Stütze meiner Frau fahren... (allerdings jetzt umgedreht mit Zug auf der Rückseite)


----------



## t-age (21. Juni 2011)

Aloha,

bitte nicht steinigen wenn's schon irgendwo weiter vorn stehen sollte, aber ev. kann mir hier grad jemand auf die Schnelle weiterhelfen: ich habe eine gebrauchte GD Turbo erworben und bin am Zweifeln, ob die noch die originale Länge hat?! Ich komme vom Stützenende bis zur Sattelauflage knapp auf 39 cm, zwischen der Einsteckmarkierung und dem Stützenende sinds nur 6 cm (imho sind 8 cm die Regel?!).

Bei meinem kleinen Rahmen kommts leider auf jeden mm an, aber bevor ich den Verkäufer dumm anmache wollte ich lieber mal nachfragen...bestenfalls sind die 400 mm Länge die überall angegeben sind nur auf eine andere Messweise zurückzuführen 

Besten Dank! 

LG t-age


----------



## pommes5 (22. Juni 2011)

Warum dumm anmachen wenn du auch nett nachfragen kannst ob er die Stütze gekürzt hat?


----------



## t-age (22. Juni 2011)

@pommes5: keine Sorge, ich verstehe mich schon darauf, das dann angemessen zu formulieren...nur möchte ich vorher Fakten haben.

In der Beschreibung steht eben auch 400 mm, also konnte ich davon ausgehen, dass sie ungekürzt ist...

Könntest du bitte mal nachmessen?

LG t-age


----------



## pommes5 (22. Juni 2011)

hth


----------



## t-age (22. Juni 2011)

pommes5: Vielen Dank! Hast du zufällig auch von der Einsteckmarkierung bis zum Stützenende gemessen? Das wäre wohl am aussagekräftigsten...da sinds bei mir eben nur (noch) 63 mm...

Tausend Dank!


----------



## pommes5 (22. Juni 2011)

du siehst doch von wo nach wo ich gemessen habe
wenn du das bei dir genau so misst sollte doch feststellbar sein, ob deine gleich lang ist oder habe ich nen denkfehler?

habe extra deswegen die detailbilder gemacht, weil ich nicht weiß, von wo bis wo ich messen muss
meine stütze ist definitiv ungekürzt


----------



## t-age (23. Juni 2011)

@pommes5: Danke, hat mir schon geholfen...auf deinem letzten Bild sieht man ja die Einsteckmarkierung. Dann fehlen bei meiner Stütze wohl 2 cm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedy (25. Juli 2011)

servus zusammen,

habe hier im thread einiges über umbauten von 3" auf 4" gelesen. weiß einer, ob das auch von 4" auf 5" möglich ist?

danke vorab.

gruß,


----------



## pommes5 (24. November 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Auch die reine "oben-unten" Version bricht scheinbar gelegentlich. Letztens erst nur gutes zu berichten, heute den Bruch entdeckt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war im APRIL. Gestern kam mein Ersatzteil! Ein Hoch auf den Service.


----------



## BenniG. (24. November 2011)

Welchen Service hast du denn im Anspruch genommen? Händler vor Ort oder GD direkt? Länger als 3 Wochen inkl.Zoll sollte es bei GD selten dauern..


----------



## pommes5 (24. November 2011)

Händler vor Ort.


----------



## Red-Stone (24. November 2011)

Würd den Händler dann mal kräftigst in den Allerwertesten treten!

Ich hab diverse Ersatzteile direkt bei GD in den USA bestellt, und nach 10 Tagen war alles da. Ging ratz-fatz. Auch die Lieferung der Stütze (vor 2 Jahren, auch direkt bei GD) ging sehr schnell und problemlos. 

Also liegt das Problem bei deinem Händler.

Bin mit meiner Turbo noch immer sehr zufrieden. Hab mittlerweile lediglich die 2 Führungsleisten aus Plastik gewechselt, da sich etwas Spiel entwickelt hatte. Kostete aber nur ein paar Euro.

Fazit: die GD ist sicher nicht die schönste, aber bislang eine der zuverlässigsten Vario-Stützen.


----------



## Al_Borland (24. November 2011)

Braucht jemand noch Ersatzteile aus Übersee? Ich würde spätestens am Sonntag per USPS First-Class Mail International ordern, was 2/3 des Gesamtpreises für die Einzelteile (Shims, Seal und Bushing) einnimmt. 
Versandkosten teilen wäre ne feine Sache. Wenn die Teile dann bei mir angekommen sind, würde ich sie je nach Wunsch per Brief oder Warensendung weiterschicken.

Also: Bis Sonntag bei mir melden, dann geht die Bestellung raus.


----------



## pommes5 (24. November 2011)

Red-Stone schrieb:


> Also liegt das Problem bei deinem Händler.



Der verweist auf Sports-Nut und die schieben es seit Juli oder so auf nen Container, der nicht über den Teich kommt ...


----------



## Red-Stone (24. November 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Der verweist auf Sports-Nut und die schieben es seit Juli oder so auf nen Container, der nicht über den Teich kommt ...



Na ja...
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die ein Ersatzteil per Container schicken. Und auch nicht, dass sich die GD Container-weise verkauft. 

Und wenn SN mit der Ersatzteilversorgung resp. -bestellung warten bis sie wieder eine grössere Charge bestellen, dann ist es mit ihrem Service auch nicht weit her. Vor allem wird es GD nicht gerecht, da deren Service in den USA sehr gut ist.


----------



## pommes5 (24. November 2011)

Ich kann den "Schuldigen" nicht direkt ausmachen, für mich ist der Fakt, dass ich den Sommer über mit normaler Stütze gefahren bin, bloß weil ein Rohr mit 2 Löchern drin gebrochen ist. Es ist ja nicht so dass das ein hochtechnisches Bauteil ist. Brauchen wir aber nicht weiter drüber diskutieren, scheint ja ein Einzelfall zu sein. Sollte nochmal was passieren, wende ich mich direkt an GD.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (24. November 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> ..., scheint ja ein Einzelfall zu sein. Sollte nochmal was passieren, wende ich mich direkt an GD.



Ich würde nicht von Einzelfall sprechen. Hier im Forum liest man von zahlreichen gebrochen GD-Stützen. Es ist immer an der gleichen Stelle, nämlich an der Borung. Mir ist meine auch gebrochen. Ich habe anstandslos eine neue "inner tube" von GD direkt aus den USA bekommen. Das ganze hat höchstens 14 Tage gedauert. GD hat mir den Rat gegeben, die GD anders rum zu drehen, dass die Löcher/Borungen nach hinten schauen. Das Kabel geht zwar auch nach hinten weg, aber die grösste Belastung geht nicht auf die Borung und somit sollte die Stütze "inner tube" nicht mehr brechen. Mein Händler hat genau das gleiche gesagt, dass ich die Stütze anders rum drehen muss, damit sie mir nicht bricht, es wäre sonst nur wieder eine Frage der Zeit, ...


----------



## Red-Stone (24. November 2011)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht von Einzelfall sprechen. Hier im Forum liest man von zahlreichen gebrochen GD-Stützen. Es ist immer an der gleichen Stelle, nämlich an der Borung. Mir ist meine auch gebrochen. Ich habe anstandslos eine neue "inner tube" von GD direkt aus den USA bekommen. Das ganze hat höchstens 14 Tage gedauert. GD hat mir den Rat gegeben, die GD anders rum zu drehen, dass die Löcher/Borungen nach hinten schauen. Das Kabel geht zwar auch nach hinten weg, aber die grösste Belastung geht nicht auf die Borung und somit sollte die Stütze "inner tube" nicht mehr brechen. Mein Händler hat genau das gleiche gesagt, dass ich die Stütze anders rum drehen muss, damit sie mir nicht bricht, es wäre sonst nur wieder eine Frage der Zeit, ...



Ja, stimmt schon, dass einige gebrochen sind. Aber ich denke dass es ausnahmslos Stützen waren, die mit der Bohrung nach vorne gedreht waren.
Nachdem ich das erfahren habe, drehte ich meine auch sofort um. Zudem hab ich noch ein Ersatz-Inner-tube hier liegen, kostet ja nicht dermassen viel.

Mir gefällt an der GD einfach die rein mechanische Funktion. Wie gesagt, meine funzt seit 2 Jahren ohne Probleme.


----------



## pommes5 (24. November 2011)

@nicki: Mit Einzelfall meinte ich nicht den Bruch sondern dass der Service so katastrophal läuft. Dass der Bruch von der nach vorne gedrehten Stütze kommt kann ich bestätigen. Werde jetzt nach hinten drehen, bzw. habe schon so umgebaut am Rad meiner Frau.


----------



## Al_Borland (24. November 2011)

Da läuft nicht der Service des Herstellers katastrophal, sondern die deines Händlers. Das wurde nun doch schon mehrfach klargestellt.


----------



## Red-Stone (24. November 2011)

Ich denke, dass hat er auch so gemeint. Liegt eben am Händler oder an Sport-Nut.GD ist wie erwähnt schnell und zuverlässig (bei mir zumindest bei meinen Bestellungen)


----------



## pommes5 (25. November 2011)

Red-Stone schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass hat er auch so gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (25. November 2011)

Ich erinnere noch mal an mein Angebot zur Reduzierung der Versandkosten. 


Al_Borland schrieb:


> Braucht jemand noch Ersatzteile aus Übersee? Ich würde spätestens am Sonntag per USPS First-Class Mail International ordern, was 2/3 des Gesamtpreises für die Einzelteile (Shims, Seal und Bushing) einnimmt.
> Versandkosten teilen wäre ne feine Sache. Wenn die Teile dann bei mir angekommen sind, würde ich sie je nach Wunsch per Brief oder Warensendung weiterschicken.
> 
> Also: Bis Sonntag bei mir melden, dann geht die Bestellung raus.


Momentan sind wir zu zweit. Es können also gerne noch ein paar Leute dazu kommen.


----------



## Sera (25. November 2011)

Wie hoch sind die Versandkosten denn ca.? Bin momentan am Überlegen, ob ich mir das Remot Kit für meine Descender bestellen soll. Wären 75 Dollar plus Versand.


----------



## Al_Borland (25. November 2011)

Naja, da lohnt es sich kaum noch. Versand kommt knapp 7 EUR.


----------



## Sera (25. November 2011)

Naja, wo bekommt man das Kit denn sonst in Deutschland? Das ist eher das Problem denke ich


----------



## Al_Borland (25. November 2011)

M.W. nirgends. Ich meinte auch nur, dass es sich bei dem Warenwert für dich nicht lohnt, sich der Sammelbestellung anzuschließen. Da sparst du ja in Relation zum Gesamtwert kaum was ein.


----------



## Al_Borland (27. November 2011)

Keiner mehr mit Ersatzteilbedarf? Heute Abend ist Deadline.


----------



## Taxoffice! (28. Dezember 2011)

Servus,

kann man bei der Descender eine Fernbedienung nachrüsten?

Grüße


----------



## Sera (29. Dezember 2011)

Laut

http://gravitydropper.com/sales-support/tool-tips/chart-comparison/

ja


----------



## Taxoffice! (29. Dezember 2011)

Danke


----------



## gräfelfing (8. Januar 2012)

Kann man die Fernbedienung direkt bei gravity dropper bestellen? ich finde das set auf der HP nicht?

Oder gibts einen Shop in deutschland?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenniG. (8. Januar 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, obs die Fernbedienung als Set gibt. Alles einzeln bestellen wär ne Möglichkeit:
Hier sind alle Teilenummern und Preise (draufklicken) http://gravitydropper.com/products/turbo-parts/
Aber GD hat meiner Erfahrung nach einen super Support. Also mail sie am besten mal an.


----------



## mtbjahn (8. Januar 2012)

...oder frag´ doch mal bei Sports Nut (Importeur) an.


----------



## Sera (9. Januar 2012)

gräfelfing schrieb:


> Kann man die Fernbedienung direkt bei gravity dropper bestellen? ich finde das set auf der HP nicht?
> 
> Oder gibts einen Shop in deutschland?



Gibt es direkt bei GD. Musst denen einfach eine Email schreiben, dass du das Set haben möchtest. Die Antworten dann mit dem Preis und ob du die BEdienung links oder rechts haben willst.


----------



## Red-Stone (9. Januar 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> ...oder frag´ doch mal bei Sports Nut (Importeur) an.



NEIN. Da gabs schon Probleme. Wie erwähnt direkt bei GD, das funzt super.


----------



## BenniG. (18. Januar 2012)

Hi zusammen,
hat schonmal einer von euch seine Sattelstütze zu GD zum Service geschickt?
Bei mir ist die komplette Turbo-Einheit (da wo der Zug in die Stütze geht) abgefallen und ich soll die Stütze einschicken.
Was gibts da beim Zoll zu beachten? Was muss ich da ausfüllen?
Hab bis jetzt immer nur Sendungen bekommen und mich geärgert, wenn der Absender sie nicht korrekt ausgefüllt hat und ich dann zum Zoll durfte. Einziger Lichtblick war bis jetzt Groundeffect, die haben wohl alles richtig gemacht und ich konnte direkt bei der DHL bezahlen.


----------



## Red-Stone (20. Januar 2012)

Was ist bei dir abgefallen?!?!
Wüsste jetzt eigentich nix, was man an der Stütze nicht seber machen könnte. Und Eratzteil gibt alle, bis auf die kleinste Schraube.

Oder ist bei dir was abgebrochen?


----------



## BenniG. (20. Januar 2012)

Mit Alu-Kleber, Schlauchschellen, Kabelbindern etc. kann man da schon was machen. Aber wenn GD mir eine kostenlose Reperatur anbietet, schlag ich doch zu.
Das äußere Rohr samt der Turbo-Unit gibts als einziges nicht zu bestellen..


----------



## Red-Stone (20. Januar 2012)

Oha! Das sieht ja nicht gut aus. War aber das, was ich mir schon dachte. Wie ist das denn passiert? Einfach abgefallen oder mechanische Ursache (Sturz o.ä.?)

Mit der Reparatur hast du natürlich recht, warum selber was basteln, wenn GD es umsonst tut. Kostet halt Transport, oder kommt GD dafür auch auf?


----------



## BenniG. (20. Januar 2012)

Das war einfach so beim normalen Bergauf-Fahren.
Transport nach USA zahl ich selbst, 8â¬ bei UPS, 18â¬ bei DHL. 
UPS ist fÃ¼r mich schwieriger, da ich es tagsÃ¼ber nichtmal abholen lassen kann.
Werd am Wochenende mal alle Papiere ausfÃ¼llen und sie am Montag wegschicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (27. Januar 2012)

hier mal eine anregung zum faltenbalg ersatz 





funktionierte ganz gut so lange es es trocken und staubig war... jetzt in dieser jahreszeit mit matsch uns sumpf hab ich wieder zum faltenbalg gegriffen


----------



## BenniG. (8. Februar 2012)

Heute meine reparierte Turbo in der Post gehabt. Etwas mehr als 2 Wochen Wartezeit finde ich bei dem langen Postweg total in Ordnung.
Versand war am 24.01. Wann genau sie in USA war, weiß ich nicht. Rücksendung ging auf jeden Fall am 02.02 auf den Weg und ist heute 08.02. bei mir angekommen.
Ich habe allerdings erst gestern von USPS eine Mail mit den Tracking-Infos bekommen. Keine Ahnung, ob das immer so ist.

Neuerung im Vergleich zu vorher: Die Turbo-Unit ist mit der Outer-Tube verschraubt (und verklebt) und die Schrauben an der Turbo-Unit sind allesamt Innensechskant.
Ursprünglich hatte ich dort Schlitz-Schrauben, was mir beim Wechseln des Zugs echt nicht gefallen hatte.
Auch top: Ich hatte darum gebeten eine längere Outer-Tube zu bekommen (40cm statt 35cm), das haben sie auch berücksichtigt.
Hier noch ein Bild (die Schrauben zum Zugwechsel habe ich gelöst):





Der Rest der Teile ist von meiner alten Stütze, es sind überall die gleichen Abrieb-Spuren wie vorher. Der Faltenbalg könnte neu sein.


----------



## Al_Borland (8. Februar 2012)

Was die sich bei den Schlitzschrauben gedacht haben, weiß ich auch nicht. Die habe ich mittlerweile auch gegen Inbus getauscht. 
Schön, auch dass sie die Klebestelle mit Verschraubungen verstärkt haben.


----------



## Mätz__ (9. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Also folgendes.... es könnte knapp werden mit der Länge:
Ausgefahren habe ich ca 175mm Sattelstütze. (Max versenkbar bis normale Fahrhöhe)
Auf der Gravity Homepage:
*Minimum exposed post.  You would need to have 7 1/4 of exposed post in your up position to run a 4 inch drop post*

7 1/4 bzw 7,25 inch sind 184,15mm. Theoretisch müsste ich den Sattel nach den Angaben um ca 10mm höher Fahren als normal -> NOT!
Die Frage: Wie genau ist dieses 7,25 inch Maß? Z.B.: Der Mechanismus bei Classic und Turbo ist ja verschieden. Vllt kann man da irgendwo die paar Millimeter rausholen. Also z.b. die Stütze sehr weit versenken oder so.

Was ihr für mich machen könntet: Von den "Rail-Führungen" ganz oben bis zur Unterkante des Mechanismus bei einer 4" Gravity Dropper Messen.
Ich hätte wirklich gerne so eine 4" Dropper... 3" scheinen mir dann doch etwas wenig und das obwohl es wohlmöglich garnicht sein muss.


Für Hilfe wäre ich wirklich äußerst dankbar!

Nochmal: Bei 4" Stütze das Maß: Stütze so weit es geht im Rahmen versenken (ausgefahren) und dann vom Rahmen bis zur Rail befestigung Maß nehmen.

Vielen dank!


----------



## Sera (9. März 2012)

Habe sie mal komplett versenkt und gemessen: sind ziemlich genau 21 cm bei mir. Habe aber keine Remote.



 



Vielleicht hilft das ja weiter


----------



## Mätz__ (12. März 2012)

Super vielen Dank! Hilft in so fern weiter, das es mir nicht Hilft, mir eine 4" Stütze zu besorgen..... 
Traurig, aber war, ich fahre meinen Sattel 10mm zu niedrig ;(

Daher schonmal die Frage: Gibt es irgend eine andere Stütze die so schön Mechanisch funktioniert und einfach zu warten ist?
Irgendwas nicht hydraulisches?


Vielen dank nochmal für die Bilder! Hast mir wahrscheinlich ne menge geld gespart !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (12. März 2012)

Rase Mamba. Aber ob die lang genug ist...?


----------



## Gemmi (13. März 2012)

Es gibt auch noch die Forca

http://www.fraktur-magazin.de/technik/2011/forcasattelstuetze/forcasattelstuetze.php


----------



## Bastian_77 (22. März 2012)

Würd mir auch gerne die Stütze zulegen, nur hab ich bei 130 Kilo so meine Bedenken ....


----------



## mtbjahn (22. März 2012)

In 30,9mm und mit nach hinten gedrehtem Verstellmechanismus sollte sie trotzdem halten.


----------



## Bastian_77 (22. März 2012)

brauch aber leider 27,2mm .....


----------



## mtbjahn (22. März 2012)

Dann würd´ ich´s lassen. Vario-Sattelstütze, 130kg und 27,2mm - diese Kombination kann nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. März 2012)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Würd mir auch gerne die Stütze zulegen, nur hab ich bei 130 Kilo so meine Bedenken ....



Ich wiege naggisch 110 Kg und fahre die 4" Zoll Multiposition in 27,2 seit fast einen Jahr(Mechanismus nach hinten).
Wenn die  Stütze nicht ewig weit aus deinem Rahmen raus schaut,geht das schon.Irgendwann werden sonst halt die Hebelkräfte zu groß.


----------



## Bastian_77 (23. März 2012)

Meine jetzige Stütze schaut bis zur Strebe vom Sattel 20cm raus, auf reinen Straßenstrecken vll auch mal 22cm ....


----------



## Muffinmann (26. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich muss jetzt doch noch mal nachfragen. Ich habe meine Turbo 5Zoll (30,9mm) gestern eingebaut und festgestellt, dass die Turbo etwas Spiel zwischen Außenrohr und Innenrohr ("inner Tube") hat. Die Sattelspitze bewegt sich im ausgefahrenen Zustand ca. 0,5mm vor und zurück (Spiel = 1mm). Beim Fahren merke ich das nicht. Und bei der nach der ersten Tour ist das Spiel auch nicht stärker geworden. Ist das bei Euch auch so? Soll ich das Ding zurück schicken oder ist das normal?
Gruß,
M.


----------



## Sera (26. März 2012)

Meine wackelt auch seit jeher. Scheint also normal zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muffinmann (26. März 2012)

Ok, danke das beruhigt.

Ich habe auch noch mal bei Gravity nachgefragt. Wenn ich die Antwort richtig verstehe, scheint etwas Spiel normal zu sein.

Meine Frage:

Hi Gravity Team!
Yesterday I installed my new Gravity Dropper Turbo 5 inch. It works perfect, it´s a great seat post! However I realize a little movement between outside tube and inner tube. When the inner tube is in the high position, there is a movement from one millimeter at the front of the seat. Is that movement in a normal range for a new Gravity Dropper Turbo? Is it possible to minimize the movement?



Antwort:

With the longer drop posts there is some normal play in the post.  Because the post is new there would be no way to reduce this.


----------



## blaubaer (26. März 2012)

ich hab das spiel bei meiner 5" 30.9mm in Classic version auch


----------



## Al_Borland (26. März 2012)

Ist doch auch normal. Da gleiten zwei Teile in Führungsbuchsen ineinander. 100% spielfrei geht das nicht.


----------



## Muffinmann (27. März 2012)

Hmm, wenn Du glaubst das geht fertigungstechnisch nicht genauer, dann würde ich an Deiner Stelle mal deiner Federgabel bzw. deinen Dämpfer eine Überholung gönnen


----------



## Al_Borland (27. März 2012)

Federgabeln haben (mit ein paar Ausnahmen) zwei Holme. Da kann sich schlecht was verdrehen, Mr. Kuchengebäck.


----------



## Muffinmann (27. März 2012)

.... und Dein Dämpfer? 

Jetzt aber genug! Wie unverschämt dem eigentlichen Heimwerkerking zu widersprechen! 

Fakt ist, die Dinger haben auch im Neuzustand etwas Spiel und damit wurde meine Frage beantwortet. Danke!

M.


----------



## Al_Borland (27. März 2012)

Auch dein Dämpfer hat radiales Spiel (in dem Sinne, dass man das "Standrohr" ein paar Zehntelgrad hin und her drehen kann).

Thema erledigt. Weiter im Text.


----------



## Gurgel (27. März 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ich hab das spiel bei meiner 5" 30.9mm in Classic version auch



Meine auch. Fahre ich seit über einem Jahr so und ist nicht schlimmer geworden, also kein Problem.


----------



## djangoxxl (30. März 2012)

Hallo,

bin drauf und dran mir ne GD zu kaufen.

Es wird wohl eine Classic werden, wg. der für mich besseren Zuganlenkung und dem Preis. Länge 400mm. Die Turbo so schneller sein. Ist dies auch in der Realität erlebbar?

Multipos. oder nur up/down? Würde mir Multipos. kaufen. Gibt es Nachteile ggü. up/down? z.B. Stabilität?

Am Rande: Wie fällt der qualitative Vergleich zur Forca aus ? Gemessen am Preis müsste GD ja "um einiges" hochwertiger sein?

Danke + Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mätz__ (30. März 2012)

Die Classic musst du vorher "antippen" bevor du sie absenken bzw hochfahren kannst... die turbo NICHT!
Die Multiposition soll wohl mal öfters gebrochen sein als die normale.. aber nur wenn die Bohrungen nach vorne eingebaut wurden...
also wenn möglich darauf achten, das das "kabel" aus deiner GD nach hinten zeigt -> du brauchst ein längeres!

Ich werde mir, wenn ich weiss welche länge bei mir noch reinpasst, eine classic in mutliposition besorgen!


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (31. März 2012)

Auf jeden Fall die Multiposition. Die kleine Absenkung von 2.5cm ist prima auf flachen Singletrails, wenn man noch pedalieren muss, aber mehr Bewegungsfreiheit braucht.


----------



## blaubaer (31. März 2012)

Mätz schrieb:


> also wenn möglich darauf achten, das das "kabel" aus deiner GD nach hinten zeigt -> du brauchst ein längeres!
> 
> Ich werde mir, wenn ich weiss welche länge bei mir noch reinpasst, eine classic in mutliposition besorgen!



mit dem Originalkabel reicht die länge vollkommen aus, bei mir jedenfalls mit einem 19" Rahmen


----------



## Al_Borland (31. März 2012)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall die Multiposition. Die kleine Absenkung von 2.5cm ist prima auf flachen Singletrails, wenn man noch pedalieren muss, aber mehr Bewegungsfreiheit braucht.


Dito. Möchte die Zwischenposition nicht mehr missen. Die nutze ich fast mehr, als die komplette Absenkung.


----------



## PiR4Te (31. März 2012)

Mein Senf:

Ich hatte mir die Up/Down Version gekauft. Wie bereits zu lesen war, ist das auf flachen trails nicht ganz optimal. 
Jjetzt habe ich einfach ein weiteres Loch in die Mitte des Rohrs gebohrt um eine weitere Position zu haben. Funktioniert super!!
Ansonsten stört mich das Antippen beim Absenken bzw Ausfahren an der Classic nicht. Man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell daran.

Gruß


----------



## djangoxxl (31. März 2012)

Moin,

besten Dank für die konstruktiven Hinweise. 

Zur Sache mit dem längeren Kabel: Kann man sich die Kabellänge aussuchen? Wenn man bei GD direkt bestellt, dann geht das bestimmt. Ich habe aber vor  bei Gocycle oder Brüggelmann zu kaufen. Da habe ich noch keine verschiedenen Zuglängen gesehen. Mein Rahmen wäre ein On One 456 in 18".

Oder bietet der Direktkauf bei GD irgendwelche Vorteile (z.B. Service), die ich bei Gocycle nicht hätte ? Welche Lieferzeiten hat GD ?

Es wird dann wohl eine Classic mit Multipos.

Danke und allen ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (31. März 2012)

djangoxxl schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> besten Dank für die konstruktiven Hinweise.
> 
> ...



Die Reduzierhülse bekommst Du aus den USA umsonst, woanders kostet es Aufpreis.


----------



## blaubaer (31. März 2012)

djangoxxl schrieb:


> Oder bietet der Direktkauf bei GD irgendwelche Vorteile (z.B. Service), die ich bei Gocycle nicht hätte ? Welche Lieferzeiten hat GD ?
> 
> Es wird dann wohl eine Classic mit Multipos.



die Lieferung bei GD direkt ist je nach Lieferart sehr schnell oder normal. meine erfahrung :
lieferung mit normaler Post ==> zahlt man Zoll 
lieferung mit UPS ==> zahlt man kein Zoll und erhält das Paket als Geschenk !! 

betreffend Kabel länge, das ist ein normales Schaltkabel und Hülle, also nichts spezielles und genauso einfach zu wechseln wie normale Schaltkabel am Bike. ein kleiner Inbus für die Kabelmontage liegt im Lieferumfang dabei


----------



## Sera (31. März 2012)

Soeben endlich mal das conversion kit für meine Descender bestellt. Hatte ich seite einem Jahr schon vor, aber nie gemacht.
Wie lange sind denn bei euch die Versandlaufzeiten gewesen aus den USA?

Grüße


----------



## PiR4Te (31. März 2012)

Falls dir das Kabel zu kurz ist kannst du die einfach einen Schaltzug und eine Schalthülle in der passenden Länge kaufen und es austauschen.

Zum Thema Reduzierhülse, von 30,9 auf 31,6 habe ich einfach eine Haarspraydose zurechtgeschnitten, siehe meine Gallarie.

Gruß


----------



## lahura (31. März 2012)

Hi,

kann vielleicht einer der GD Classic-Besitzer den Abstand zwischen der Stütze selber und dem Teil wo das Kabel rauskommt nachmessen?

Grüße, Mario


----------



## blaubaer (18. April 2012)

Hab mich auch mal an der Neoprenvariante versucht...


----------



## Al_Borland (18. April 2012)

Ich fürchte ja, bei Matschfahrten wirst du dir jede Menge Dreck in die Taschen schaufeln...


----------



## blaubaer (18. April 2012)

wenn die schlitze hinten wären, ja !!

aber vorne ? nein glaub ich nicht, wenn ich so meine Sattelstütze am anderen bike ohne GD ansehe, welches ich gestern durch den matsch und schlamm gejagt hab, ist hinten der schlamm und die vorderseite ist noch sauber 

aber eben ich werd vermutlich noch einen 2. versuch starten, in ähnlicher bauweise, einfach ohne diese "aussparungen"...


----------



## Al_Borland (18. April 2012)

Aah, die sind ja vorne. Gut, dann habe ich nur Bedenken, was das Eindringen von Wasser betrifft.


----------



## Sera (2. Mai 2012)

Nachdem meine Bestellung, die am 2.4. versandt wurde bis heute immer noch nicht da ist, will mir GD erneut das Conversion Kit senden, diesmal jedoch mit Tracking Nummer. Bin gespannt, ob es diesmal ohne Probleme ankommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenniG. (2. Mai 2012)

Weißt du welches Zollamt für Dich zuständig ist? Kommst ja auch aus dem Rhein-Neckar-Gebiet, wie ich das so sehe 
Heidelberg ist z.B. deutlich schneller als Mannheim. In Mannheim liegt so ein Paket locker mal 3 Wochen rum ;(


----------



## Sera (2. Mai 2012)

Zollamt ist in Mannheim im Hafen. Geben die einem am Telefon Auskunft, ob etwas für einen bereit liegt? Bei meinen bisherigen Bestellungen (dealextreme) war das Zollamt zumeist recht zügig.


----------



## BenniG. (2. Mai 2012)

Ich hab meinen Austausch der Inner-Tube nach Mannheim bestellt. Da hab ich dann nach exakt einem Monat nach Versanddatum ne Nachricht vom Zollamt bekommen.

In HD ging das immer schneller..


----------



## Sera (10. Mai 2012)

Heute konnte ich nun endlich das Paket beim Zoll abholen. Es kamen noch 13 Euro EUst dazu, aber das stört mich nun nicht weiter.
Direkt montiert und eine Frage: wie weit ist denn die Schlaufe bei euch, wo das Kabel aus der Stütze kommt? Finde die Schlaufe bei mir doch noch recht groß, weiß allerdings auch nicht, wie groß diese sein muss.
Hier mal ein Bild:



Was meint ihr: kann man da noch was kürzen?


----------



## BenniG. (10. Mai 2012)

Enger wird nicht so gut gehen. Sonst hast du irgendwann Knicke drin.
Ich hab bei mir den Kabel-Eingang ach hinten gelegt, größtenteils wegen der besseren Stabilität, aber dann ist das Kabel auch nicht so im Weg..


----------



## Al_Borland (10. Mai 2012)

Der Bogen ist m.E. schon so eng wie möglich. Ich würde die Stütze aber auch umdrehen. Meine Angst war auch zu hoch, dass die Teleskopstange an den Einrastbohrungen bricht.


----------



## Sera (10. Mai 2012)

Ist das Risiko echt so hoch? Was ich bisher gelesen habe sind die nur bei 100 kg+ Fahrern gebrochen. Da bin ich selbst mit Rucksack doch weit von entfernt.
Habe es eben mal versucht, müsste da dann das Kabel verlängern, also ein neues dranknubbeln. Ob ich mir das antue?!


----------



## Al_Borland (11. Mai 2012)

Zug und Zughülle lassen sich relativ einfach tauschen. Vorne an der Fernbedienung wird geklemmt, hinten an der Stütze sitzt das Tönnchen vom Zug.

Ach, und bevor ich es vergesse: Ich habe noch M3x20 Schrauben in Edelstahl hier, und zwar mit Inbuskopf. Zum Tauschen für den Fernbedienungssockel. Falls jemand die Schlitzschrauben tauschen will, bitte melden. 18 Stück habe ich noch auf Lager und würde sie paarweise fürn schmalen Taler abgeben.


----------



## dantist (16. Mai 2012)

Falls sich jemand für die Gewichte interessiert:

Classic Multiposition, 4 Zoll Absenkung, 27.2 mm, 400 mm Länge






Classic Multiposition, 4 Zoll Absenkung, 30.9 mm, 350 mm Länge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (16. Mai 2012)

... wobei sicher noch 200g für den Dreck abgerechnet werden können.


----------



## dantist (16. Mai 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> ... wobei sicher noch 200g für den Dreck abgerechnet werden können.



Mindestens


----------



## Sera (16. Mai 2012)

Konnte am Sonntag endlich die GD mit der Remote fahren. Und es war so guuuuut.
Weiß nicht, wie ich vorher ohne auskommen konnte. Es wirklich ein riesen Unterschied zu vorher.


----------



## whurr (17. Mai 2012)

Sera schrieb:


> Ist das Risiko echt so hoch? Was ich bisher gelesen habe sind die nur bei 100 kg+ Fahrern gebrochen.



Also ich komme mit Rucksack etc. auf ca. 90kg und bei mir hat sie nur ein halbes Jahr mit Kabel vorne gehalten.
Von zumindest einem leichteren Fahrer weiß ich, dass sie auch am "Positionsloch" gerissen ist.
Er hat den Riss aber vorher bemerkt und sich die Überraschung auf der Tour ersparen können


----------



## Sera (18. Mai 2012)

Ok, so langsam bin ich überzeugt. Was für einen Zug brauche ich denn da von der länge in etwa? Tuts sowas: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=71647 ?

Grüße


----------



## BenniG. (18. Mai 2012)

Nix so teures nehmen..
Maximal: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p1080_Schaltzug-Edelstahl-.html
Als Außenhülle:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24861_Schaltzugau-enhuelle-SIS-SP41-.html

Da musst du mal messen, wie lang der aktuelle Zug ist. Ein Meter könnte knapp werden, aber zwei reichen 100%

Edit: Hast du einen guten scharfen Seitenschneider oder etwas ähnliches? Die Außenhülle und der Zug sind schon recht robust.
Ich hab mir dazu mal ein extra Werkzeug gekauft. Lohnt sich, wenn man öfter mal was and der Schaltung macht..
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p853_Bowdenzugschneider-T4835-.html

Alternativ: Ich wohn in HD Kirchheim, komm vorbei, das ist ne Sache von 10 Minuten. Material hab ich auch alles da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sera (23. Mai 2012)

So, nachdem ich heute beinahe ausgerastet bin beim Versuch den hinteren Schaltzug bei meinem Canyon zu wechseln, habe ich direkt auch die Stütze umgedreht.




Kabel ist noch ein wenig lang, aber mir reichts für heute
Eine kurze Frage habe ich noch: ist bei euch zwischen der Schraube #408 und dem outside pin #358 eine kleine Lücke? Also ich kann die nicht kompellt zuschrauben. Zuerst hatte das dazu geführt, dass die spacer Platte ein wenig geklemmt hat, aber nun geht es. Leider kein Bild gerade davon da.


----------



## dmjoker (23. Mai 2012)

Sera schrieb:


> ist bei euch zwischen der Schraube #408 und dem outside pin #358 eine kleine Lücke? Also ich kann die nicht kompellt zuschrauben.



Hatte ich auch, die Feder #358 "arbeitet" sich mit einigen Windungen durch die Scheibe #412, das lässt sich nicht mehr passgenau zusammenschrauben. Scheibe und Feder musst du auseinanderfriemeln, die Scheibe wieder "geradeklopfen" neuen Zusammenbauversuch und darauf achten, dass sich die Feder nicht erneut durcharbeitet (zu viel Vorspannung des Zuges?)


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (31. Mai 2012)

Hätte die Stütze wohl auch besser umdrehen sollen  --> siehe Anhang

Wie läuft die Garantieabwicklung da bei Gravity Dropper... hat da jemand erfahrung? Hab denen mal nur kurz eine E-Mail geschrieben und warte jetzt auf Antwort. Im Beipackzettel steht nichst von einer vorgeschriebenen Montagerichtung bei der Stütze.


----------



## BenniG. (31. Mai 2012)

Bilder mitschicken und FREUNDLICH SEIN, vor allem wenn die 1Jahres - Garantie schon rum ist.

Du wirst dann wahrscheinlich von Caleb Allred eine Mail erhalten, dass du ihm deine Adresse mitteilen sollst und sie schicken ein Ersatzteil raus. Das wird dann ca. 1,5Wochen unterwegs sein und danach für unbestimmte Zeit beim Zoll liegen


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (31. Mai 2012)

Hab die erst seit Ende letzten Jahres... und ich bin freundlich geblieben 

Hab mich gerade so an den Luxus einer Variostütze und der Wartungsarmut erfreut. Hoffentlich klappt das. Danke!

EDIT:

Antwort erhalten und wird abgewickelt von denen. Jetzt wollen die aber, dass ich die gebrochene Stütze zu denen schicke... boah... wird knapp wenn ich das Teil bei der Mega nutzen möchte


----------



## whurr (31. Mai 2012)

Bei mir hatten sie auf meine erste Mail hin angeboten entweder die Stütze zu reparieren (wenn ich sie hinschicke) oder mir das Ersatzteil (Inside Tube) zu schicken.

Ich hab mich für Option 2 entschieden und das Teil war in weniger als 2 Wochen da. 
Im Zoll ist es auch nicht gelandet.

Frag doch einfach noch mal nach und sag ihnen dass Dir ein Ersatzteil lieber wäre. 
Ist für die ja auch einfacher.

Ich hab dann auch gleich von Multi-Position zu Standart gewechselt ... eine Bohrung weniger, die das Ding schwächt 

Viel Glück!!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (31. Mai 2012)

Nach ein wenig E-Mail verkehr hab ich mal wieder festgestellt, dass mein Englisch garnichtmal so übel ist 

Ich behalte meine geschrottete Stütze und die inner tube geht auf den Postweg über den Teich.

Leider gibt es die 5 Inch Multiposition nicht für 27,2mm Sattelrohre, bleibt bei der 4 Inch dann in der Multiposition. Will ich aber auch garnicht ausprobieren, wie Bruchfest die dann bei 2,5cm mehr länge ist 

Nett fand ich den Hinweis darauf, dass Endproduktnutzer empfehlen, die Stütze verkehrt herum zu montieren, und der Hersteller mir auch dazu anrät.

Und das Nachrüsten einer Sattelstütze mit Remote ist auch möglich... Kostenpunkt 70 Dollar.

Guten Service bieten die da!

Danke!


----------



## SmallLutz (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

also eigentlich wollt ich schon längst die Blacx Sattelstütze bestellt haben,
da ist mir die Dropper Turbo in Augeschein gekommen. Scheinbar eine Stütze,
die am wenigsten Probleme macht, wenn man hier so im Forum ließt. 
Oder gibt es doch einige Probleme mit den Stützen ??
Auch ist wohl der Service sehr gut, da fällt mir nun die Wahl doch
etwas schwerer. Gibt es Gründe, die gegen die Dropper sprechen ?
Außer die Optik vielleicht.


----------



## Al_Borland (3. Juni 2012)

Eigentlich nur der Quasizwang, den Fernbedienungsanschluss nach hinten zu drehen und dann einen Bogen im Fernbedienungszug zu haben. Ansonsten eine Stütze, die im Gegensatz zu den hydraulischen Stützen sehr einfach zu warten ist und gerade deshalb kaum Probleme macht.

Meine Turbo hat in Finale ordentlich Dreck schlucken müssen und deshalb nur noch sehr langsam reagiert und ist in der oberen Position nur mit gut zureden eingerastet. 15 Minuten Arbeit, und das Problem war behoben.


----------



## SmallLutz (3. Juni 2012)

Ok, wenn ich auf der Homepage richtig lese,
kann man die Stütze mit längerem Zug bestellen
damit man den Anschluß nach hinten drehen kann.
Warum ist das eigentlich so entscheiden bei der
Stütze ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (3. Juni 2012)

Meinst du entscheidend oder bescheiden? 

Es gab halt bei einigen Leuten schon das Problem, dass die Stütze gebrochen ist.
Das Standrohr der Stütze hat Bohrungen für die Einrastpunkte. Wenn diese Bohrungen (und der Anschluss für die Fernbedienung damit auch) nach vorne zeigen, dann sind diese Schwachpunkte beim Sitzen auf dem Sattel ständig auf Biegung beansprucht (bisschen blöd ausgedrückt). Deshalb dreht man die Stütze um, so dass die Bohrungen (überspitzt formuliert) nicht auseinandergezogen sondern zusammengedrückt werden.


----------



## SmallLutz (3. Juni 2012)

Ok, dann bau ich sie gleich von anfangan richtigrum ein :-D


----------



## Al_Borland (3. Juni 2012)

_*(Dann hat er wohl 'entscheidend' gemeint...)*_


----------



## SmallLutz (3. Juni 2012)

Ok, jetzt kommt die Frage Turbo oder Classic,
da werd ich nochma eine Nacht drüber schlafen,
von der Funktion ist die Turbo wohl besser,
vom Zuganschluß die Classic


----------



## PiR4Te (3. Juni 2012)

Höchstens das Gewicht, wegen der Kabelanlenkung von hinten würde ich dier allerdings die Classic empfehlen anstatt der Turbo.

Gruß


----------



## SmallLutz (3. Juni 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> _*(Dann hat er wohl 'entscheidend' gemeint...)*_


 
Ohhh hab ich gerad erst gelesen, das ich dort vertippt habe.
Ja ich habe "entscheidend" gemeint.

Auf der Homepage steht, das es die Stütze mit 5inch Versenkung nur
in 30,9 gibt. Bei einem Händler in Deutschland kann man sie aber auch in 31,6 bestellen. Ich geh davon aus, das da dann Zubehör dabei ist,
um die Stütze auf den anderen Durchmesser anzupassen, oder ?


----------



## BenniG. (3. Juni 2012)

Jap, da ist dann eine entsprechende Reduzierhülse dabei.
Wahrscheinlich aber nur so ein kurzes Standard-Teil. Bei einem schweren Fahrer würd ich eine extralange Hülse empfehlen. Sonst kanns zu Rissen im Sitzrohr kommen.. Hatte ich auch schon 
Hier mal nachfragen: http://www.airwings-systems.de/

Im Idealfall geht die Hülse von oben bis unter das Oberrohr, einfach mal an deinem Rad nachmessen. Meine ist glaube um die 20cm lang


----------



## SmallLutz (3. Juni 2012)

Ok ich frag mal höfflich an, ob die auch längere Hülsen von Werk aus mitsenden
können. Sonst werd ich bei airwings mal anfragen. 
Das wird ja komplizierter als ich dachte. Aber wenn es dann funktioniert ,.. :-D


----------



## mtbjahn (3. Juni 2012)

Airwings macht keine Hülsen mit Innendurchmesser 30,9mm und Außendurchmesser 31,6mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzmichl (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo, ich hätte einmal zwei Fragen zur Gravity Dropper Classic 125mm Multiposition: 
1. könnte mir ein GD Fahrer einmal nachmessen, wie weit sich der Sattel in der Klemmung nach vorne neigen lässt (Remote Hinten)!? Der Sitzwinkel an meinem Maverick ist extrem flach...
2. Wie ist das mit dem Remote-Hebel gedacht? Kann ich den nach oben und unten montieren? (Ich fahre Dual-Control) - Wenn ich den Hebel nach unten montieren möchte, muss ich für die Montage links dann einen rechten Hebel bestellen?


----------



## SmallLutz (5. Juni 2012)

Hatte heut antwort aus den USA bekommen.
Es gibt die Stützen auch mit Standard 31,6 und 5inch
Versenkung. Werd nochma zurückmailen und dann
gleich eine für mich ordern.


----------



## pardauz (16. Juni 2012)

Ich liebäugle auch mit einer GD (Descender, 5") und will mich da auch mit einer Frage anhängen: wieviel cm stehen noch über, wenn die Stütze komplett im Rahmen versenkt ist, wieviel cm beträgt dann die Distanz zwischen Sattelklemme und Sattelklemmung(Rails)?


----------



## SmallLutz (17. Juni 2012)

So meine Dropper ist seit kurzem in Einsatz. Und unabhängig vom Modell, sind höhenverstellbare Sattelstützen die beste Erfindung seid Jahren. Trotz das ich Neuling bin und erst 3Ausfahrten mit ihr gemacht hab, will ich sie einfach nicht mehr missen. Es macht unheimlich viel Spaß und der Kontakt zu den Leuts in den USA war sehr sympatisch und ich hab es nich bereut, die Stütze direkt zu orden. 

Hiermal zwei Bilder von meinem Bike.


----------



## Al_Borland (17. Juni 2012)

Ich war übrigens überrascht, wieviele Leute letztens beim Brocken Rocken 2012 mit ner GD unterwegs waren. Reverbs und Kindshocks waren auch nicht viel mehr. Also ne Nischenstütze ist die GD beileibe nicht mehr.


----------



## SmallLutz (17. Juni 2012)

Sie macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Wie gesagt,
ich bereu den Kauf nicht.  Hab die Variante mit Klick 1 bei
2inch und klick 2 bei 5inch. Für mich die perfekte Lösung.

Ok, die Gravur hätt ich mir sparen können. Ist zwar nett,
aber in meinem Fall liegt sie verborgen im Rahmen :-O
Da hätt ich im Vorfeld mal genauer nachmessen sollen :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BorisC79 (18. Juni 2012)

SmallLutz schrieb:


> Sie macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Wie gesagt,
> ich bereu den Kauf nicht.  Hab die Variante mit Klick 1 bei
> 2inch und klick 2 bei 5inch. Für mich die perfekte Lösung.



Hi Lutz, ich interessiere mich auch für die 31.6, 5 Inch, Multiposition.

Hast du die Turbo oder die Classic - kann ich auf den Fotos nicht ganz erkennen. Turbo, oder? Wie hat die Zugverlegung geklappt - aufgrund meines Gewichts möchte ich den Kabelanschluss hinten haben.

Wieviel Versandkosten hast du bezahlt und wie lange hat die Lieferung gedauert? Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer bezahlt?

Fragen über Fragen - freue mich auf Antworten ;-)


----------



## SmallLutz (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

also ich hab die Turbo und hab das Kabel auch nach hinten 
raus verlegt. Das Kabel selber ist schon ziemlich kurz geraten,
aber es hat gereicht.
Ich hab 10US Dollar Versandkosten gehabt,
aber der Zoll hat ordentlich zugelangt. 

Ich würde checken, ob du die Stütze nicht in Deutschland oder
EU bestellen kannst. Trau mich garnicht zu schreiben,
was ich nachzahlen mußte :-o

62,50euro Zoll Nachzahlung :-(

Aber gut, nun hab ich das gute Stück :-D


----------



## Holzmichl (19. Juni 2012)

SmallLutz schrieb:


> Ich würde checken, ob du die Stütze nicht in Deutschland oder
> EU bestellen kannst. Trau mich garnicht zu schreiben,
> was ich nachzahlen mußte :-o



Die Gravity Droppers bekommt man z.B. auch bei HIBIKE. Selbst bei günstigem $Kurs lohnt sich die Bestellung in den USA doch nicht, oder?


----------



## Sera (19. Juni 2012)

Habe meine von gocycle. Kann den Laden empfehlen, super Kundenservice, falls mal was ist.
Gibt dort auch das eine oder andere Ersatzteil.


----------



## BorisC79 (20. Juni 2012)

Angesichts der drohenden Zollkosten habe ich gerade bei gocycle bestellt, auch wenn der Kontakt zu GD echt superschnell und nett war.

Jetzt heißt es warten ...


----------



## BenniG. (20. Juni 2012)

BorisC79 schrieb:


> auch wenn der Kontakt zu GD echt superschnell und nett war.


GD verdient so oder so an ihren Stützen, brauchst kein "schlechtes Gewissen" haben


----------



## BorisC79 (21. Juni 2012)

BorisC79 schrieb:


> Angesichts der drohenden Zollkosten habe ich gerade bei gocycle bestellt, auch wenn der Kontakt zu GD echt superschnell und nett war.
> 
> Jetzt heißt es warten ...



Satz mit X - Lieferzeit mindestens 6 Wochen. Hab auch sonst keinen Shop gefunden, der die benötigte Variante kurzfristig liefern kann.

Jetzt kann ich den USA bestellen, mit dem Zollrisiko, dass den Preis jenseits jeglicher Vernunft treiben würde. Oder ich such mir ne Alternative (Reverb oder Command Post).

Blöd ...


----------



## Robby2107 (22. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wie ist denn derzeit die Erfahrung mit den Shims. Alu oder Plastik besser. 
Hab den Thread zwar komplett durch, aber bis auf den Vorteil daß man bei Plastik die Stütze selber nicht schmieren muß, keinen Unterschied gesehen. 
Preis: Alu ca. 15 ; Plastik 25 Lohnt das?

Benötige eine Shim mit dem "populären" Maß 31,6mm auf 30,9mm 

grüße
Robby


----------



## Al_Borland (22. Juni 2012)

Nimmste, was dir am ehesten in den Kram passt. Knarrzen kann's wohl bei Plastik als auch bei Alu.


----------



## Robby2107 (22. Juni 2012)

Von der Haltbarkeit nehmen sich also beide nix? 

Na dann mal schauen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (22. Juni 2012)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass du die Stütze nicht alle Nase lang reinschieben und rausziehen wirst. Dazu verbaust du ja die GD, um genau das zu vermeiden. Der Verschleiß hält sich also in überschaubaren Grenzen.


----------



## Robby2107 (22. Juni 2012)

Das ist wohl wahr, allerdings muß ich zu Transportzwecken im Fahrzeug den Sattel (samt Stütze) ausbauen. Sonst passt´s von der Höhe nich in den Kombi und die Halterung.


----------



## Al_Borland (22. Juni 2012)

Passt scho. Die Kratzer in der Stütze kommen eh nicht vom Shim, sondern vom Dreck, der sich zwischen Stütze und Shim absetzt.


----------



## Robby2107 (22. Juni 2012)

Kratzer stören nicht. Mein Bike ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und nich zum bestaunen. 
Mir geht´s ehern drum, daß da auf Dauer kein Spiel entsteht und mein Rahmen reißt.


----------



## BenniG. (22. Juni 2012)

Habs hier schonmal erwähnt: Es ist sinnvoll eine möglichst lange Hülse zu nehmen. Am Besten sollte die Hülse bis unter das Oberrohr reichen. Allerdings bekommt man sowas selten.

Und falls du Glück hast passt dein Bike samt Stütze ins Auto, wenn die GD auf der "Down" position ist.


----------



## 1st_Parma (23. Juni 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ach, und bevor ich es vergesse: Ich habe noch M3x20 Schrauben in Edelstahl hier, und zwar mit Inbuskopf. Zum Tauschen für den Fernbedienungssockel. Falls jemand die Schlitzschrauben tauschen will, bitte melden. 18 Stück habe ich noch auf Lager und würde sie paarweise fürn schmalen Taler abgeben.


 
Moin Al, 

ist dein Angebot noch aktuell? 
Bekunde hiermit Interesse. 

Gruß


----------



## Al_Borland (23. Juni 2012)

Hab noch welche hier, ja. Schreibste mir ne PN?


----------



## Der-Gruni (21. Juli 2012)

moin Gemeinde,

ich brauche jetzt auch mal Eure Hilfe hier, denn ich komme mit meiner Planung (Kauf der GD) einfach nicht weiter. Keiner kann mir die gewünschten Maße benennen. Daher frage ich hier einfach mal nach:

Hintergrund:
Meine jetzige starre Sattelstütze (Original vom Copperhead3) steht 16,5 cm von Oberkante Sitzrohrklemme bis Unterkante Sattel-Rails heraus.

Ich würde gerne einen 100 mm GD classic bestellen, jedoch fehlt mir die Bestätigung das ich auch bei voll ausgefahrenem Verstellbereich (10 cm) 
bei tiefster Montage im Sitzrohr wirklich nicht meine 16,5 cm überschreite.

Könnte mir jemand ggf. auch mit einem anderen Verstellbereich seine Maße mal übermittelt. 

Das Maß-Problem sehe ich nämlich an der festen Seilzugverbindung, diese lässt ja den GD so-und-so-viele-cm zusätzlich aus dem Sitzrohr heraus schauen + Verstellbereich 100 mm + Maß bis Unterkante Sattelrails.

Hoffe auf Hilfe, vielen Dank dafür. 

auf bald
der Gruni


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. Juli 2012)

Der-Gruni schrieb:


> moin Gemeinde,
> 
> ich brauche jetzt auch mal Eure Hilfe hier, denn ich komme mit meiner Planung (Kauf der GD) einfach nicht weiter. Keiner kann mir die gewünschten Maße benennen. Daher frage ich hier einfach mal nach:
> 
> ...



Habe eben mit dem Zollstock gemessen:
~18cm(+-1mm) bei maximal möglicher Versenkung im Sitzrohr und voll ausgefahrenem Verstellbereich.

Entweder andere Stütze oder flacher bauender Sattel...

Gruß,
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der-Gruni (21. Juli 2012)

moin,

vielen Dank für die superschnelle Info. Dein Maß mit 18 cm bezieht sich auf die 100 mm (4")- Variante? Also dürfte ich maximal die 3"/80 mm- Variante
bestellen.

auf bald
der Gruni


----------



## Al_Borland (21. Juli 2012)

... oder was vom Sattelrohr wegnehmen.


----------



## blaubaer (21. Juli 2012)

meine 3" Multi - Classic hat misst genau 16.5cm


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Juli 2012)

Der-Gruni schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> vielen Dank für die superschnelle Info. Dein Maß mit 18 cm bezieht sich auf die 100 mm (4")- Variante? Also dürfte ich maximal die 3"/80 mm- Variante
> bestellen.
> ...



Jo,
ist die 4" Classic.


----------



## Gurgel (29. Juli 2012)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Mit Alu-Kleber, Schlauchschellen, Kabelbindern etc. kann man da schon was machen. Aber wenn GD mir eine kostenlose Reperatur anbietet, schlag ich doch zu.
> Das äußere Rohr samt der Turbo-Unit gibts als einziges nicht zu bestellen..



Das ist mir eben auch passiert. Wollte die Stütze gerade versenken und plötzlich hatte ich den Knopf in der Hand. 

Jetzt kann ich wohl mal den viel gelobten Service testen. Soll ich mich erstmal an Gocycle oder direkt an GD wenden? Erfahrungen in der Hinsicht?


----------



## BenniG. (29. Juli 2012)

Gurgel schrieb:


> Soll ich mich erstmal an Gocycle oder direkt an GD wenden? Erfahrungen in der Hinsicht?



Alle Zwischenstationen kosten nur Zeit und ggf. auch Nerven 
Ich hab meine auch bei Wiggle.co.uk bestellt und mich immer direkt an GD gewandt. Mach ein eigenes Bild und frag freundlich, ob sie dir die Outside-Tube tauschen. Dazu musst du wahrscheinlich die Stütze einschicken.
Ich habs damals als unversichertes Päkchen direkt über die Packstation gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sera (29. Juli 2012)

Würde mich auch direkt an GD wenden, es sei denn du kannst kein / schlecht Englisch. Sollte schneller gehen als über gocycle.


----------



## Gurgel (29. Juli 2012)

Ok, vielen Dank. Ich habe jetzt eine Mail an GD direkt geschrieben. Garantie ist leider abgelaufen seit April. Bin mal gespannt, wie sie reagieren.

Für ein paar Wochen mit normaler Stütze fahren zu müssen wird schlimm werden.


----------



## BenniG. (29. Juli 2012)

Um die Garantie mach dir keinen Kopf. GD ist sehr sehr kulant.
Hatte schon zwei Defekte. Beider außer der Garantie. Bis jetzt hab ich noch nicht gehört, dass sie jemandem die kostenlose Reparatur verweigert hätten.
Ist aber auch klar, bei dem Preis für diese simple Konstruktion ist viel Spielraum für Service 

Mein Beileid zum Fahren mit normaler Stütze 
Wird Zeit für einen Alpen-Urlaub, da muss man nicht so oft die Stütze runterfahren.


----------



## Sera (1. August 2012)

Gestern auf der Tour hatte ich das Problem, dass die GD nur schlecht in die obere Position zurück ging, nachdem sie eingefahren war. Heute also mal den Faltenbalg entfernt, da ich dachte, dass bestimmt Dreck reingekommen ist und dann das gesehen:




Scheinbar schleift der Bolzen seit dem Umbau auf die Remote. Ist das bei euch auch so? Habe im inneren dann auch feine Metallspäne gefunden. Man merkt auch einen leichten Materialabtrag. Sprich, es ist nicht mehr ganz rund.
Werde sie jetzt nochmal komplett zerlegen und schauen, ob ich irgendwie erkennen kann, woran das liegt.


----------



## BenniG. (1. August 2012)

Könnte die "Hülse" in der Remote sein, in der das Zugende liegt. (Teil 408 http://gravitydropper.com/products/turbo-parts/) Hatte ich auch schonmal, dass sich dort was gelockert hat. Vielleicht ist dein Zug auch insgesamt zu lang geraten. Oder es liegt an deiner Bedienung 
So lange am Hebel drücken, bis die Stütze in der korrekten Position ist und dann loslassen, dann kann eigentlich nix schleifen 

Wenn die Stütze oben nur schlecht einrastet liegt das aber eher daran, dass dieser Gewindering (Teil 52 http://gravitydropper.com/products/turbo-parts/) oben auf der Outside-Tube zu fest zu geschraubt ist. Der darf nicht fest angezogen werden, sondern man muss damit ein bisschen experimentieren 
Ist der Ring zu locker rastet unten nixmehr ein, ist er zu fest rastet sie oben nicht ein.


----------



## Sera (1. August 2012)

Habe sie eben nochmal komplett zerlegt. Es lag wohl daran, dass Part 408 nicht komplett auf 358 geschraubt war. Da war noch eine ca. 0,5 mm Lücke. Denke dadurch wurde der Bolzen nicht komplett zurückgezogen und hat so geschliffen.
Gewindering war gut, anfänglich war ja auch kein Problem. Nun wieder alles zusammengebaut, neu gefettet und es läuft wieder rund.
Wisst ihr zufällig was für eine Größe etc. die Schrauben 334 haben? Eine hat sich bei mir schon leicht rundgedreht. Steht ja auf der Seite: M3x.5×20mm


----------



## BenniG. (1. August 2012)

Ja die mitgelieferten Schrauben sind Käse. Hab ich bei mir auch gleich durch Baumarktschrauben ersetzt. Klappt auch mit normalen Zylinderkopf-Inbus Schrauben gut. Brauchst keine mit Senkkopf..

Dieser Gewindering verdreht sich bei mir extrem leicht. Ich muss momentan alle 3-4 Fahrten nachstellen. Kannst ja den Ring prüfen, falls es nochmal auftreten sollte..


----------



## Al_Borland (1. August 2012)

Falls noch wer die 334 in Edelstahl-Inbus braucht - die habe ich noch in ausreichender Menge hier liegen. 2 EUR für 2 Schrauben und Brief.


----------



## Gurgel (1. August 2012)

Mal ein Update bzgl meiner defekten Stütze mit der Antwort von GD:

"Thank you for your e-mail. I apologize for the inconvenience. This is covered under warranty. (...) There will also be an $18 warranty fee while your post is at our factory.  This fee will cover the full rebuild that is required after we completely disassemble and clean your post for proper refurbishment.  The rebuild covers multiple parts including all inner plastics as well as cable and housing."

Macht mit den Versandskosten (unversichert) also grob 30. Hätte ich zwar drauf verzichten können, aber andererseits ist eine komplette Generalüberholung nach 1,5 Jahren ja auch nicht verkehrt. Mal hoffen, dass es jetzt recht zügig geht.


----------



## amajo (12. September 2012)

hi..mal eine frage:
kann ich bei einer gravity dropper turbo in der up-down version einfach selber eine bohrung für eine "zwischenstation" machen...sprich ein multiversion daraus machen...ohne, dass die stütze in ihrer funktion gestört wird? danke für eure hilfe und tipps! gruss andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amajo (20. September 2012)

hallo..ich bräuchte mal a eure hilfe.
bei meiner gravity turbo hat sich der remote-part vom aussenrohr gelöst. 
ich würde gerne wissen. wie ich das wieder fixieren kann...hat jemand erfahrungen damit? ist ja nicht geschweisst gewesen..eher geklebt...alu auf alu?
danke für eure ratschläge und meinungen.


----------



## PiR4Te (20. September 2012)

Ich würde es mit 2 Komponenten Metallkleber versuchen, vorher schön anrauhen und ankleben.

An dem Teil gibt es ja keine großen Belastungen.

Gruß


----------



## amajo (20. September 2012)

danke dir!!!
bin gerade am googeln...müsste es beim baumarkt ja von div. herstellern geben.


----------



## blaubaer (20. September 2012)

falls Du auf die Stütze eine Zeit lang verzichten kannst ? 
wäre mein Tipp ; zu Gravity Dropper einschicken, allenfalls vorher per anfragen wegen Kosten oder Garantie !?


----------



## amajo (20. September 2012)

danke...da warte ich schon auf antwort...habe aber auch schon tipps bekommen...!


----------



## amajo (20. September 2012)

hier die antwort von gd...hört sich gut an...

"Thank you for your e-mail. I apologize for the inconvenience. This is covered under warranty, and we do not recommend trying to repair this part on your own.  Please provide us with your shipping address, and I can get you an RMA #.  You can than send the post back to us and we will reattach the unit.  We will use special epoxy, and we will also use our machines to drill holes and bolt the unit back onto the post.  There will be an $18 warranty fee while your post is at our factory.  This fee will cover the full rebuild that is required after we completely disassemble and clean your post for proper refurbishment.  The rebuild covers multiple parts including all inner plastics as well as cable and housing. 
You will only be responsible for shipping the post back to us." 

...habt ihr erfahrung wie lange das so im schnitt dauert?


----------



## BenniG. (20. September 2012)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst 


BenniG. schrieb:


> Heute meine reparierte Turbo in der Post gehabt. Etwas mehr als 2 Wochen Wartezeit finde ich bei dem langen Postweg total in Ordnung.
> Versand war am 24.01. Wann genau sie in USA war, weiß ich nicht. Rücksendung ging auf jeden Fall am 02.02 auf den Weg und ist heute 08.02. bei mir angekommen.
> Ich habe allerdings erst gestern von USPS eine Mail mit den Tracking-Infos bekommen. Keine Ahnung, ob das immer so ist.


Problem war übrigens exakt das gleiche wie bei dir..


----------



## Peter Lang (20. September 2012)

Hallo, 
ich hatte das gleiche Problem, hab das Teil mit  Pattex 100% wieder angeklebt, hält jetzt seit ca 6 Monaten einwandfrei.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Al_Borland (20. September 2012)

Es ist allerdings auch nicht verkehrt, die Stütze für 18 $ komplett warten zu lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (21. September 2012)

was Neues von der Interbike 









> Gravity Dropper has updated their Turbo design slightly. The protrusion where the cable enters the post is much smaller, and now horizontally oriented to allow the post to insert a touch farther. If you've got a 30.9 or 31.6 seat tube, the 5" post can be made in up to 450mm length. They've also commissioned a proprietary 4mm brake housing that flexes better than shift housing. Noteworthy is the cost of a rebuild: You ship your post to Montana, and $30 gets you labour and parts, a new cable, plus return shipping.


----------



## Al_Borland (21. September 2012)

Bremszughülle - keene schlechte Idee... gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Rocky10 (22. September 2012)

amajo schrieb:


> hi..mal eine frage:
> kann ich bei einer gravity dropper turbo in der up-down version einfach selber eine bohrung für eine "zwischenstation" machen...sprich ein multiversion daraus machen...ohne, dass die stütze in ihrer funktion gestört wird? danke für eure hilfe und tipps! gruss andi



Hallo
Ja, genau das habe ich gemacht, Stütze zerlegt und auf der Frässbank paralell verschoben. Neue Bohrung ca. 30mm unter max. Auszug, ist perfekt um Trails zu Bolzen.
Die totale Absenkung brauche ich nur wirklich ganz selten, eigentlich nur wenn es beinahe senkrecht runter geht
Das Material ist im Bereich der Bolzeneinrastung sehr massiv, ich sehe hier keine Probleme.
Ich habe das Loch durchgebohrt, die Originalbohrungen sind Sacklöcher


----------



## amajo (22. September 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> was Neues von der Interbike



hallo leute...die neue stütze von gravity dropper heisst turbo lp.
hier die mail von gd an mich dazu...evtl. ein interessantes angebot für kurze zeit für einige von euch!!!!

"Most of the staff here at GravityDropper is currently at the Interbike event in Las Vegas.  The model pictured is our new Turbo LP which will go on sale from our website starting next week.  The Turbo LP model will retail for $325, but at Interbike they are running a huge promotional special selling them for $175."

...also ran an die bulletten!!!


----------



## 19chris84 (2. November 2012)

Hey kann mir einer sagen ob man ne GD ohne remote aufrüsten kann?..... Also auf remote umrüsten kann.

MfG chris


----------



## Al_Borland (2. November 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Bremszughülle - keene schlechte Idee... gleich mal ausprobieren.


Funktioniert übrigens mit der alten Version nicht. Die Gegenhalter in Fernbedienung und Stütze haben einen zu kleinen Innendurchmesser, um ne Bremszughülle aufnehmen zu können.
Man könnte sich zwar damit behelfen, die beiden Gegenhalter aufzubohren, aber das ist mir dann doch zu viel Aufwand.

btw: Gab's bei euch den 0,05" Allen Wrench (1,27mm Inbus) dazu, mit dem man die beiden Zugklemmschrauben in der Fernbedienung lösen kann? Ich hab mich letzte Woche tot gesucht und dann doch einen neuen Bit bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenniG. (2. November 2012)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Hey kann mir einer sagen ob man ne GD ohne remote aufrüsten kann?..... Also auf remote umrüsten kann.


Ja kann man. http://gravitydropper.com/descender-to-turbo-conversion-kit/
Nicht gerade billig, aber möglich ist es 



Al_Borland schrieb:


> btw: Gab's bei euch den 0,05" Allen Wrench (1,27mm Inbus) dazu, mit dem man die beiden Zugklemmschrauben in der Fernbedienung lösen kann? Ich hab mich letzte Woche tot gesucht und dann doch einen neuen Bit bestellt.


Ja, gibts dazu. Beim nächsten Aufräumen findest du wahrscheinlich das Beuelchen mit dem GD-Aufkleber, der zweiten Lenkerklemmung und eben dem mini-Inbus


----------



## Al_Borland (2. November 2012)

Oh Mann...
Gerade noch mal in den GD-Karton im Heizkeller geschaut und da war besagtes Tütchen mit Tattoo-Aufkleber, Inbus, Leitungsführung und Klemmschelle.
Hätte mir auch vorher einfallen können, da mal nachzuschauen.


----------



## Sera (2. November 2012)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Ja kann man. http://gravitydropper.com/descender-to-turbo-conversion-kit/
> Nicht gerade billig, aber möglich ist es
> 
> 
> Ja, gibts dazu. Beim nächsten Aufräumen findest du wahrscheinlich das Beuelchen mit dem GD-Aufkleber, der zweiten Lenkerklemmung und eben dem mini-Inbus



Ich hatte weder einen Aufkleber noch eine zweite Klemmung dabei... aber den Inbus


----------



## Al_Borland (2. November 2012)

Ist kein Aufkleber, sondern nur ein Spucke-Tattoo.


----------



## Gurgel (15. November 2012)

Gurgel schrieb:


> Mal ein Update bzgl meiner defekten Stütze mit der Antwort von GD:
> 
> "Thank you for your e-mail. I apologize for the inconvenience. This is covered under warranty. (...) There will also be an $18 warranty fee while your post is at our factory.  This fee will cover the full rebuild that is required after we completely disassemble and clean your post for proper refurbishment.  The rebuild covers multiple parts including all inner plastics as well as cable and housing."
> 
> Macht mit den Versandskosten (unversichert) also grob 30. Hätte ich zwar drauf verzichten können, aber andererseits ist eine komplette Generalüberholung nach 1,5 Jahren ja auch nicht verkehrt. Mal hoffen, dass es jetzt recht zügig geht.



Kurzes Update nochmal zu meinem Schadensfall: Hab die Stütze heute nach 3,5 Monaten endlich wieder zurück bekommen. Nachdem der erste Rücksendeversuch Mitte August beim Zoll hängen geblieben ist (warum weiß ich bis heute nicht) und die Stütze dann fast drei Monate nirgends zu orten war, ist sie wohl vor einer Woche doch noch zu GD zurück gelangt. Der zweite Versandsversuch verlief dann glücklicherweise erfolgreicher. Nerviges Hin und Her gewesen, aber wohl nicht die Schuld von GD.

Technisch sieht die Lösung jetzt gut aus. Die Halterung ist mit vier Schrauben fest an der Stütze fixiert. Sollte nicht nochmal abreißen.


----------



## Al_Borland (15. November 2012)

Machste mal bitte ein Bildchen? Ich weiß nämlich nicht, wie da im Inneren Schraubenköpfe Platz haben sollen.

Ach, und dem Zoll würde ich zumindest einen seehr seehr netten Brief schreiben. Unglaublich...


----------



## Gurgel (15. November 2012)

Ha, vermutlich sind das nicht exakt "Schrauben". Kein Plan wie man das nennt, ich fahr lieber als zu Basteln. 

Ich hoffe man erkennts gut genug:


----------



## BenniG. (15. November 2012)

Gurgel schrieb:


> Ha, vermutlich sind das nicht exakt "Schrauben". Kein Plan wie man das nennt, ich fahr lieber als zu Basteln.
> 
> Ich hoffe man erkennts gut genug:


Das sind schon Schrauben.
Im Inneren kann man sie fühlen. Stört aber für die Funktion nicht, da die Inner-Tube genug Platz hat zum Rand.
Bei mir ist es jetzt jedenfalls nichtmehr möglich gewesen den Plastikböbbel am unteren Ende der inner Tube (richtung Feder) von oben einzusetzen. Früher ging das, wenn man die Turbo-Unit abgeschraubt hat (so wie beim Zugwechsel). Jetzt sind eben die kleinen Schräubchen im Weg.


----------



## Al_Borland (15. November 2012)

Aah, ok. Danke für die Info. Um den Plastikstopfen ging's mir eigentlich. Normalerweise bleibt beim Auseinanderbauen ja nur die Feder in der Hülse.


----------



## der-gute (2. Dezember 2012)

so, ich will jetzt auch mal weg von meinen drei Reverbs
die sind alle 3 Monate servicereif, das nervt.

Ich wiege nackisch so 95kg,
die Stütze soll erstmal die Reverb in meinem  Hardtail ersetzen,
in dem bisher ne Reverb 30.9x420x125mm sitzt.

Leider war das Sitzrohr des Rahmens 30.0 und ich hab es bis in 155mm Tiefe auf 30.9 aufdrehen können.
Daher gehen die Stützen nicht komplett rein,
was im steilen, verblockten echt nicht geht 

ich nutze das Hardtail aber zu ca. 80% in flacherem Gelände,
dort reicht mir die geringe Einstecktiefe eigentlich aus
und ich freu mich über die Versenkbarkeit des Sattels durch die Reverb.

daher hab ich mir bei Airwings ne 150mm lange Hülse 30.9->27.2 bestellt.
Damit wollte ich mir mit einer Thomson 27.2x410 ein Steilstufen-fähiges Bike basteln.
Das dann aber leider zu Lasten der absenkbaren Stütze...die Reverb gibts ja nicht kleiner.

Jetzt kommt GD ins Spiel, genauer die GD Turbo LP.

nun meine Frage...
macht es Sinn, gleich in die Vollen zu gehen und eine 27.2x400x4" zu kaufen?
oder doch besser die 30.9x420x5" Multiposition?

die eine hat leider nur 100 cm lenkerfernbedienbare Versenkung, lässt sich aber viel weiter im Rahmen versenken. die fehlenden 20 mm der Komplettlänge macht hoffentlich der lange, über das Oberrohrkreuz eingesteckte Shim wieder wett. Eigentlich sind die 420 mm der Reverb schon die minimal mögliche Länge wegen meines langen Sattelauszugs.

*Sorgen mache ich mir halt wegen der 27.2 und meinen > 100kg mit Rucksack*

Oder die 125mm 5" Stütze, die grade lang genug is, im Alltag völlig ausreicht, aber halt nicht weit eingeschoben werden kann, wenns steil wird.

*Die 30.9 dürfte mit nach Hinten gedrehter Unit auch bei meinem Gewicht safe sein...!*

um es mit Susi von Herzblatt zu sagen:
"so guter, nun musst du dich entscheiden!?" 

Gibts n hilfreichen Hinweis...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (2. Dezember 2012)

Also was die 27,2 betrifft: Ich wiege 83kg und hatte beim Alpencross dieses Jahr zeitweise 10-12kg aufm Buckel. Das hat die GD Turbo weggesteckt. Man sollte den Fernbedienungsanschluss an der Stütze halt nach hinten richten, um die Belastung für die Stütze möglichst gering zu halten. Dann ist man auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## der-gute (2. Dezember 2012)

wie weit steht denn die neue Turbo LP dann über,
wenn sie maximal versenkt ist?

Das neue Unit is ja kleiner...


----------



## Al_Borland (2. Dezember 2012)

Das macht glaube ich nicht viel aus. Die Einheit ist ja nur um 90° gedreht.


----------



## der-gute (2. Dezember 2012)

ok, aber wie viel Stütze schaut dann trotzdem noch oben raus?


----------



## Al_Borland (2. Dezember 2012)

Die Frage müssen dir andere Leute beantworten. Ich könnte dir nur die Maße zur alten Turbo durchgeben.


----------



## der-gute (2. Dezember 2012)

gibts die Turbo LP schon in Deutschland?

der GD Onlineshop nervt...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. Dezember 2012)

Warum nur hat GD die neue Turbo-Version nicht direkt mit Kabel nach unten (wie bei der Classic) mit kleiner Umlenkrolle o.ä. gebaut???

Egal, ich hab mal ne andere Frage.

Ich fahre seit einem Jahr die GD Classic mit Hebel rechts und will aber auf links umsteigen. Nach mail und info mit GD kann man ja die Ersatzteile auf der Homepage ordern - also kein Problem.
Ich würde aber gerne - wenn möglich - bei der Gelegenheit gleich den Hebel komplett gegen etwas ganz anderes tauschen.

*Hat schon mal jemand versucht die GD mit einem Hebel von Kind Shock oder Rock Shox zu fahren?* Man wäre dann auch freier mit der Positionswahl und hätte nicht den bei Unfall bruchanfälligen langen Hebel mehr.

Z.B Hiermit:

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...Shock_Remote_I900-_I950_Hebel_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

oder

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a8850/pushloc-hebel-vertikal-links.html


----------



## Al_Borland (4. Dezember 2012)

Pushloc? Der rastet doch ein, wie es für Poploc-Systeme gedacht ist, oder? 
Bei KS kommt's auf den Seilzugweg an, ob der ausreichend ist.

Bzgl. Anschlusseinheit an der Stütze: Die war ja ursprünglich so angedacht, dass man sie in Fahrtrichtung nach vorne platziert. Allerdings gab es einige Biker, die gebrochene Standrohre beklagten, was mit dem Umdrehen der Stütze wirkungsvoll verhindert wird.
Über eine Eigenbau-Variante mit kleiner Umlenkrolle o.Ä. habe ich aber auch schon öfter nachgedacht. Die russische Variante wäre wohl ein Schaltwerkumlenker a'la Shiftmate:


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. Dezember 2012)

@ Al Borland

Leider weiß ich nicht wie die anderen Hebel genau funktionieren, daher die Frage hier im Forum.

Zur neuen Turbo fällt mir nur ein, dass die Idee damals meiner Meinung nach schon ziemlich unbefriedigend war, denn selbst wenn das Ding nach vorne guckt, hätte ich immer Sorge beim "Absteigen" Richtung Oberrohr in technischem Gelände das Kabel abzuknicken. Und wenn es hinten raussteht muss man eine ordentliche Schleife machen und es steht in direktem Dreckbeschuss.
Ob die Kräfte beim Umlenken des Zuges nun so groß wären, dass man eine Riesenrolle wie beim Schaltwerk auf dem Foto braucht, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Da wäre sicher auch eine Lösung möglich gewesen, die nicht mehr "aufträgt" als eine Classic mit Magnetgehäuse. So was wie Specialized bei der Command Post auch im Angebot hat, nur eben tiefer angesetzt.
Ich persönlich würde - so wie damals - auch heute noch keine Turbo kaufen und wegen dem dämlichen Schaltzug wieder die Classic-Variante wählen....
Hoffe dann auf eine Update zum Jahr 2014, möglichst gleich mit Hebel-Update, damit man nur EINEN für rechts und/oder links braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (4. Dezember 2012)

Umlenkung wäre kleiner nur dann möglich, wenn man den Schaltzug nicht auf die Umlenkrolle legt, sondern ihn irgendwie an ihr befestigt, um dann mittels 90° Umlenkung den Bolzen aus der Stütze zu ziehen. Also der Zug zieht nach unten, die Rolle lenkt das nach vorne um.
Anders würde der Zug zu sehr gebogen und nicht lange durchhalten.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. Dezember 2012)

Mag sein, dass es keine bessere Lösung für die Turbo gibt, aber vielleicht doch für den Hebel der Classic???

Neben der Kind Shock gibt es ja auch noch die Hebel der Crank Brothers Joplin und die Command Post selbst.
Ich hab schon gelesen, dass jemand die Command Post mit dem Joplin Hebel bedient. Leider ist dieser "Joystick" extrem häßlich. Da würde mir der KS oder Command Post Hebel besser gefallen.
Ich hab nur eben keine Ahnung wie der Zug daran befestigt wird und wie groß der Hebelweg ist.


----------



## blaubaer (6. Dezember 2012)

mein Auslöse Hebel ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Dezember 2012)

@blaubaer

Gute Lösung, habe ich auch bereits probiert, ist aber nicht so richtig ergonomisch, oder? ICh muss den Dauemen schon ganz schön spreizen um da ranzukommen...


----------



## Al_Borland (7. Dezember 2012)

Zumal es eh ein Hebel für rechts ist. Oben drauf hat im Grunde nur einen Nachteil: Der Hebel ist sehr exponiert und bricht im schlimmsten Fall ab, wenn man mal blöd auf dem Lenker landet.


----------



## blaubaer (7. Dezember 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> @_blaubaer_
> 
> Gute Lösung, habe ich auch bereits probiert, ist aber nicht so richtig ergonomisch, oder? ICh muss den Dauemen schon ganz schön spreizen um da ranzukommen...


 
für mich passt das so sehr gut 

wenn Du dein Bild mit meinem vergleichst, sieht meine Schalthebelstellung auch anders aus... 
ausserdem ist mein GD Hebel leicht gebogen um nicht an Brems-/Schalthebel anzustehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sera (7. Dezember 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Der Hebel ist sehr exponiert und bricht im schlimmsten Fall ab, wenn man mal blöd auf dem Lenker landet.



Bevor der eigentliche Hebel abbricht, bricht die untere Schelle. So passiert bei einem Freund bei normaler Nutzung. Beim Betätigen machts knacks und er hatte die komplette Einheit in der Hand.
Aber ja, prinzipiell ist oben drauf schon doof.


----------



## Al_Borland (7. Dezember 2012)

Deshalb schrieb ich ja auch vom schlimmsten Fall. Dass die Klemmschelle - anders als das Alugehäuse des Hebels und der Hebel selbst - aus Plastik ist, hat ja seine Gründe.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Dezember 2012)

Genau den Punkt habe ich bereits im mtbr Forum diskutiert.
MEINE Schelle ist aus Metall !!

Im übrigen ist die Rechtshebelbefestigung auf der linken Seite wie im Bild gezeigt relativ sicher vor Bruch, weil beim Fall auf den Lenker die Schraube der Trigger-/Bremseinheit höher ist und so das Schlimmste verhindert. Nichts desto trotz ist diese Position nicht so richtig ergonomisch und ein Verbiegen des Hebels würde das für mich eher schlimmer machen, weil ich den Daumen noch weiter weg spreizen müsste.
Wäre echt interessant mit welcher Lösung GD da auf den Markt kommen will mit einem neuen Hebel. Kurzfristig müßte man eben doch die 20$ investieren für ein neues Links-Gehäuse und Hebel...


----------



## 19chris84 (13. Januar 2013)

hi

hab ne GD nur leider ist meine remote etwas zu kurz. weiß einer ob man die problemlos selber tauschen kann? am heebel is das ja kein problem. aber an der stütze bin ich mir net sicher

mfg chris


----------



## Al_Borland (13. Januar 2013)

Lässt sich alles problemlos zerlegen. Zug am Lenker abklemmen, FB an der Stütze abschrauben, auseinandernehmen, Zug und Hülle tauschen, zusammenbauen, fertig.


----------



## BenniG. (13. Januar 2013)

Klaro. Brauchst nur eine Schaltungs-Außenhülle und einen Schaltungszug.
Der Bolzen an der Stütze ist etwas fummelig mit den Federn, aber alles machbar.
Schau mal hier:
http://gravitydropper.com/products/turbo-parts/
Zuerst Zug am Hebel lösen, dann den Anschluss an der Stütze demontieren, dann 408 von der 288 losdrehen. Dann kannst du den Zug entnehmen. 
Es ist noch eine Feder auf dem Zug, die natürlich auf den neuen längeren Zug aufziehen, am besten sofort, damit du es nicht vergisst 

Edit: Mir fällt gerade ein, dass es eigentlich nur fummelig war, wenn man den Zug am Hebel nicht gelöst hat. Bei nem Kollegen musste ich schon zwei mal 408 und 288 wieder fest zudrehen, jeweils eine Weile nachdem er den Zug getauscht hatte. Dazu wollte ich natürlich nicht vorn alles losschrauben, weil der Zug dann ziemlich sicher nichtmehr gescheit in das kleine Loch im Hebel geht. Effekt war jeweils, dass die Stütze sich nicht mehr versenken ließ, weil der Bolzen zu weit rausgestanden hat.


----------



## 19chris84 (13. Januar 2013)

okay alles klar... dann besorg ich mir morgen mal nen zug und außenhülle und probier mein glück =). danke euch


----------



## Al_Borland (13. Januar 2013)

Bisschen Öll auf die Mechanik an der Stütze kann übrigens nicht schaden. Fett würde ich anhand der momentanen Temperaturen sein lassen. Das kann die Mechanik lahmlegen.


----------



## BenniG. (13. Januar 2013)

Kann ich bestätigen. Bei Minusgraden ist sie bei mir in der höchsten Position nichtmehr sauber eingerastet. Lag im Endeffekt nur daran, dass sie dann nicht weit genug herausgekommen ist. Die Plastikführung (62) oben Richtung Ende Outside Tube hat zu viel Reibung verursacht und geklemmt. Bisschen Öl drauf, wieder alles bestens.


----------



## der-gute (6. März 2013)

Hello

hab jetzt meine Turbo LP im Hardtail im Einsatz

nach der ersten Fahrt hab ich jetzt so ein metallisches Reibegeräusch beim ein und ausfahren.

was kann ich der Stütze als Pflege gutes tun...Fetten, Ölen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenniG. (6. März 2013)

Fetten oder Ölen ist schon in Ordnung. Im Winter eher Öl als Fett. Letzteres ist wahrscheinlich zu zäh bei Minusgraden..
Ich würde aber fast mal vermuten, dass sich der Arretierungsstift oder auch der Zug ein bisschen gelockert hat. Hakelt sie auch beim Verstellen, oder geht das problemlos?


----------



## Al_Borland (6. März 2013)

Ja und Ja. 
Mechanik (Feder etc.) fetten (nicht zu viskos), Sperrbolzen und dessen Mechanik ölen. Wenn du letzteres fettest, dann ist der Bolzen zu schwergängig und löst nicht mehr richtig aus.

Was das metallische Reiben ist, kann ich nur vermuten. Ich tippe auf die Feder, die am Gehäuse reibt.


----------



## der-gute (6. März 2013)

mir geht's nur drum, das ich sie nicht gleich kaputt mache

was sollte ich tun?

bin halt gestern durch den Wald geblasen und da war es...sagen wir mal...NASS und schlammig!
Der Faltenbalg is natürlich dran


----------



## Al_Borland (6. März 2013)

Nimm sie einfach mal komplett auseinander. Jeder motorisch halbwegs Talentierte kriegt das nachts mit 40 Fieber hin.


----------



## der-gute (6. März 2013)

jaja, aber muss das sein..so nach ca. 5 Betriebsstunden?


----------



## BenniG. (6. März 2013)

Im Zweifel ist es nur ein bisschen Dreck, der an der Dichtung hängt und an der Inner-Tube schleift.
Viel passieren kann bei einer Gravity Dropper nicht. Die geht nicht so schnell kaputt..


----------



## der-gute (6. März 2013)

Gut


----------



## rumag (8. März 2013)

Bisher habe ich mein Bike an der Sattelstütze in den Montageständer gespannt.
Da ich jetzt mit einer Gravity Dropper (Classic, d 30,9 mm) unterwegs bin, habe bedenken, weiterhin an der Sattelstütze zu spannen, da dass ganze Gewicht vom Bike an der absenkbaren Sattelstütze hängt.
Sind meine Bedenken unnötig? Gibt es eine Freigabe von Gravity Dropper das Rad an der Sattelstütze zu spannen?


----------



## BenniG. (8. März 2013)

Überleg dir mal welches Gewicht auf der Stütze hängt, wenn du draufsitzt 
Aber wie willst du klemmen? Den Gummibalg hochschieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (8. März 2013)

mein Bike ist auch immer am Sattel aufgehängt am Montageständer. teilweise eingeklemmt oder einfach am Arm mit der Sattelnase, freihängend  
und dies schon ca. 2 jahren seit dem ich meine Classic 5" 30.9 hab  

den Faltenbalg muss man nicht hochschieben, dem ist`s egal in welche richtung er gefaltet wird


----------



## Sera (8. März 2013)

Ich mache dazu immer eine alte Sattelstütze rein. Die GD wird dann mit nem Kabelbinder am Montageständer befestigt. Funktioniert für mich gut.


----------



## Al_Borland (8. März 2013)

GD einfach so weit rausziehen, dass die Klaue des Montageständers am feststehenden Bereich der Stütze klemmen kann. Sollte kein Problem sein. Ist es bei mir zumindest nicht.


----------



## dodderer (10. März 2013)

Hallo, 
bevor ich was falsch mache, frage ich dann doch mal nach:
Werde meine Decender in einem bike gegen eine Classic tauschen, und möchte die "anfallende" Decender in ein bike mit Sitzdom einbauen. Jetzt ist sie ca. 20mm zu lang, stößt an den Dämpfer. Am Hauptrohr habe ich unten aber noch 45mm Hohlraum. Mein Gedanke ist, einfach das Hauptrohr um 30mm zu kürzen. 
Spricht da irgendetwas dagegen, oder ist, ausser dem Gewinde, irgendwas zu beachten / berücksichtigen 
Danke für Eure Antworten


----------



## Al_Borland (10. März 2013)

Wenn du mit der erhöhten Federvorspannung klarkommst und die Stütze noch komplett einfedert, dann spricht da wohl nichts dagegen. Das Gewinde muss natürlich intakt bleiben.


----------



## dodderer (10. März 2013)

Habe mich da wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Ich werde die Federvorspannung nicht verändern. Es sind 45mm bis zur Schraube, welche werkseitig eingedreht ist. Ich denke, 45mm Veränderung nach innen, wäre selbst für meine 90kg dann wohl nicht einfach, die Stütze runter zu drücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (10. März 2013)

Ich hab gerade keinen großen Bock nachzuschauen, wie weit die Schraube bei meiner Turbo reingeschraubt ist. Ich möchte aber meinen, dass das von Haus aus keine 5cm waren.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. März 2013)

Zumindest bei meiner GD Classic ist der "Rest" der Stütze unten eh ohne Funktion und dient lediglich der Mindesteinsetcktiefe. In sofern sollte man das "ungenutzte" Stück problemlos kürzen können..?!


----------



## dodderer (14. März 2013)

Hallo,
Stütze ist gekürzt, alles gut 
Eine weitere Frage:
Es war ja schon zu lesen, dass der Eine oder Andere darüber nachgedacht hatte den originalen remote Hebel gegen einen z.B. Rock Shox poplock zu tauschen. Da ich den remote Hebel unbedingt rechts haben will, der Originale aber wegen Rohloff Drehgriff recht weit weg sitzt vom Finger, bin ich am überlegen einen RS oder Suntour (ganz aus Metall) zu benutzen. Möchte mir aber sinnlose Arbeit sparen, falls schon wer es probiert hat und sagt, es geht nicht weil..............
Grüße


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. März 2013)

dodderer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Stütze ist gekürzt, alles gut
> Eine weitere Frage:
> Es war ja schon zu lesen, dass der Eine oder Andere darüber nachgedacht hatte den originalen remote Hebel gegen einen z.B. Rock Shox poplock zu tauschen. Da ich den remote Hebel unbedingt rechts haben will, der Originale aber wegen Rohloff Drehgriff recht weit weg sitzt vom Finger, bin ich am überlegen einen RS oder Suntour (ganz aus Metall) zu benutzen. Möchte mir aber sinnlose Arbeit sparen, falls schon wer es probiert hat und sagt, es geht nicht weil..............
> Grüße



Meinst Du die beiden genannten kommen ergonomisch näher an den Griff ran? Der GD Hebel ist ja schon recht lang?


----------



## dodderer (14. März 2013)

Der Rohloffgriff ist halt recht groß im Durchmesser, so muß der Hebel sehr weit in Richtung Lenkermitte geschraubt werden. Ohne Umgreifen ist er während der Fahrt nicht zu bedienen. Der RS / Suntour ist da deutlich näher an den Griff zu montieren. Darum geht es mir


----------



## blaubaer (14. März 2013)

den Auslöse hebel kann auch verbiegen  (nur am besten in zerlegtem zustand... )


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. März 2013)

Und hoffentlich bricht der nicht, wenn´s ein Guss-Teil ist?!


----------



## Al_Borland (14. März 2013)

Das ist ein Hebel für die rechte Lenkerseite, richtig?


----------



## blaubaer (14. März 2013)

ja


----------



## dodderer (14. März 2013)

Für den Rohloffgriff müsste man da ganz schön biegen, da wird sicherlich was brechen. Scheidet also aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodderer (17. März 2013)

So, habe 2 Stück Hebel für GD Classic abzugeben:
1 x rechts
1 x links
1 x mit originaler Befestigungsschelle (Plastikteil)
1 x mit unschöner Befestigungsschelle (Improvisation mit Metallteil)
Am liebsten gebe ich beide zusammen ab, für 25 inkl. versichertem Versand. Oder sind die mehr wert?  

Bei Interesse einfach PN


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. März 2013)

Ich hab meinen "Rechts-Hebel" auch einfach links montiert. Funktioniert wunderbar....


----------



## Alex de Large (17. März 2013)

Ich habe den rechten Hebel auch links montiert


----------



## dodderer (18. März 2013)

Das macht ja auch am meisten Sinn, die Hebel entgegen der GD Auslegung zu montieren, dann sind die Dinger von der Lenkeroberseite weg und halten länger , bei artgerechter VTT Nutzung.
Ich habe halt die RS lock out probiert, und diese Lösung ist mir am allerliebsten , somit fallen die GD Hebel einfach weg.


----------



## dodderer (30. März 2013)

So, noch die bebilderten Fakten:

1.: RS Kombi lock out für Gabel und Dämpfer. Hier wird der Zug im Drehhebel geklemmt, also gar kein Problem mit der GD, bei welcher der Zug ja eingehängt ist. Der Zug wurde einfach per Seitenschneider gekürzt. Keine Verletzungsgefahr, da man von unten drückt, und der Drahtüberstand auf dem Bild länger wirkt als in Realität:





2.: Normaler RS lock out Hebel. Hier wurde der in der GD einghängte Zug per "Innenleben" einer Lüsterklemme geklemmt. Stört nicht beim drücken, der Hebel geht nicht mal in die für die Gabel gedachte Einrastung des Hebels. 
Erstaunlich: Es ist mit beiden Varianten weniger Bedienkraft nötig als mit den originalen Hebeln.


----------



## Al_Borland (30. März 2013)




----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. März 2013)

@dodderer

Gute Arbeit...!!

Entgegen meiner Aussage vor ein paar Wochen musste ich nun huete feststellen, dass meine Schelle auch nur aus Plastik und abgebrochen ist.
Die Ursache ist mir allerdings völlig unklar, weil ich nicht gestürzt bin..???!!

Denke über einen alternativen Hebel nach....


----------



## Maxilainen (10. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich überlege mir die GD Turbo in 27,2 mit 4" Absenkung (Multiposition) zu kaufen. 
Meine jetzige starre Sattelstütze steht 23  cm von Oberkante Sitzrohrklemme bis Unterkante Sattel-Rails heraus.
Wie viele Zentimeter sollten noch im Sitzrohr sein? Reichen mir die 12cm der 350er oder sollte ich die 400er nehmen? Fahrergewicht 60-62kg.
Grüße Max


----------



## Maxilainen (10. April 2013)

Noch was: Ich habe an meinem Winter-/Salzplörre-/Schlammwetterbike die Forca, weil ich da nicht in eine teure Stütze investieren wollte.
Vom Funktionsprinzip ist die GD der Forca ja ähnlich.
Ist der deutliche Mehrpreis gerechtfertigt?
Die Forca ist ja nicht so hochwertig (für´s Drecksbike aber ausreichend). Wenn ich bei der Forca die Federspannung zu hart stelle muss ich mich mit meinen 60kg mit etwas Schwung auf den Sattel fallen lassen, um in der untersten Position einzurasten. Für den letzten cm in der oberen Position muss ich etwas am Sattel ziehen. Wie gesagt, für die Schlammschlampe ist das o.k.. 
Die GD soll aber ans Marathon-Bike. Und da sollte der Mechanismus schon sauber und hakelfrei laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. April 2013)

Hi Maxi,

normalerweise gibt es vom Hersteller eine Aussage für die Mindesteinstecktiefe der Stütze im Rahmen. Als Faustformel kann man Unterkante Oberrohr nehmen, jedoch mindestens 10cm.
Obwohl 60kg ja ein Fliegengewicht ist

Meine GD Classic funktioniert seit 1,5 Jahren völlig problemlos.nur ganz wichtig - mit den Löchern nach hinten montieren.


----------



## matzehatdsl (12. April 2013)

hallo,  fahre eine Gravity Dropper Turbo Multi, 100mm. Leider finde ich die untere Metallschale auf der in der Klemmung der Sattel aufliegt nicht mehr!  Hat jemand eine solche übrig oder kann mir sagen wie ich sie günstig nach bestellen kann?


----------



## SlayMe (12. April 2013)

Ich glaube, Du meinst das hier:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=68081
CRC führt eigentlich fast alle Gravity Dropper Ersatzteile.
Oder Du fragst Gravity Dropper direkt an. Die sind sehr kulant und helfen gerne.


----------



## dodderer (20. Mai 2013)




----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. Mai 2013)

WTF...


----------



## whurr (20. Mai 2013)

Interessante Idee 

Hält die Verbindung Thundbuster zu GravityDropper?
Scheinst Du ja einfach durchbohrt und verschraubt zu haben, oder?

Ein nicht wirklich kostengünstiger Versuch 
Wenn's schiefgeht sind beiden Stützen nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.
Zumindest die Thudbuster, bei der GravityDropper brauchste ja nur das "Inside Tube" zu ersetzen (wenn ich ich da nicht gerade einen Denkfehler hab).

Zweiter Gedanke:
Du hast da ja den Hebel auf das "Inside Tube" deutlich verlängert und das Ding ist eh die Schwachstelle der GravityDropper.
Ich hoffe für Dich, dass das so hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodderer (20. Mai 2013)

Ne, da ist eine Übergangspassung gemacht worden, und mit "Loctite Fügen Welle Nabe" verklebt worden. Die Schraube ist nur zur Fixierung, wirklich halten tut die nicht. Sollte die Verbindung nicht satbil sein, dann wird es per Schweißgerät haltbar gemacht. 
Das "Inside Tube" wird hoffentlich halten, da ja die Elastomere auch einen Teil der Energie aufnehmen. Aber: Versuch macht kluch............


----------



## whurr (21. Mai 2013)

Ich drück die Daumen!


----------



## ufp (12. Juni 2013)

Hi.
Ich möchte mir eine GD Turbo LP kaufen.
Auf was muss ich dabei achten?

Ich hab nämlich seit kurzem ein Trek Slash/7 bzw. picasa gekauft.

Vor allem in Bezug auf Einstecktiefe oder Auszug? Oder...
Aja, ich bin 172cm groß.


----------



## amajo (26. Juni 2013)

hi...ich habe meine gd turbo bei gravity in den usa zur reparatur gehabt und die stütze gleich auf descender umgebaut, da mir das mit der fernbedienung nicht liegt. ich habe von gd aber trotzdem aus kulanz eine komplette remote einheit für rechts bekommen (neu), die ich nicht mehr brauche. ich werde sie demnächst in den bikemarkt stellen..könnt aber gerne eine pn schicken...ich hätte gerne 35 euro inkl. versand dafür.
gruss andi


----------



## Feltz2009 (5. August 2013)

Tolle IDEE von dodderer

Genau so was habe ich gesucht mein Hebel hat sich heute verabschiedet tolle IDEE


----------



## blaubaer (13. August 2013)

so nach mehr als 2 jahren gibt es einen neuen inside tube...


----------



## BenniG. (13. August 2013)

Eine neue Inside-Tube ist sicher nicht verkehrt. 

Aber meiner Erfahrung nach reichen oft auch die Plastik-Gleiter allein um das Spiel wieder zu minimieren.
Wichtig ist, dass man die Gleiter ganz unten im dafür vorgesehenen Spalt ansetzt und die ggf. noch vorhandene Nase vorher wegzwickt mit einer Zange. Sonst rastet die Stütze entweder oben oder unten nicht korrekt ein.
Hier gibts die Teile z.B. 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/gravity-dropper-inside-tube-shim-kit/rp-prod68079
(Mit Nasen mein ich dieses überstehende Plastik oben links und unten rechts im Bild. Die Nasen waren beim Autausch meiner Inside-Tube schon weggezwickt, man die Reste davon noch sehen. Umgedreht - mit der Nase nach innen- haben sie bei mir nicht gepasst..)
Auf Marcos-Bild scheint die Nase in den Spalt zu passen, komisch... Vielleicht eine kleine Modifikation über die Zeit.


----------



## blaubaer (13. August 2013)

das mit dem plastic gleiter ersetzten hab ich vor monaten auch schon versucht, hat aber nichts gebracht (hatte noch welche von einer alten 27.2mm stütze). 
da wo die geräusch bei mir enstanden sind, sieht man ja an hand des bildes.
auch sichtbar ist, dass ich die tiefste position nur selten brauche...


----------



## BenniG. (13. August 2013)

Meine Inside-Tube sieht fast schlimmer aus 
Die hat mehr blanke Stellen. Aber gut geschmiert ist sie eigentlich auch immer, vielleicht kratzt es deswegen nicht. Also die Inner-Tube selbst ist nur minimal geschmiert, aber unter dem Ring mit dem Gewinde hab ich immer ein bisschen Fett drin. In dem Ring ist eine kleine Dichtung, die hält den Großteil des Fetts an der Stelle.


----------



## ufp (17. August 2013)

Laut GD HP gibt es nur zwei Durchmesser:
27,2 und 30,9.

Laut Hibike.de:
Gravity Dropper Turbo Sattelstütze Hub: 125mm Multiposition, Remote:
*31.6x400mm* , rechts
Art.-Nr. 36690105
EAN: 000000084840

Und, zur Sicherheit nocheinmal bei denen nachgefragt; deren (überraschende) Antwort:
_Nach Anfrage in unserem Produktdatenmanagment und beim Hersteller, ist der 36690105 in der von ihnen gewünschten Größen ( *31,6* mm) lieferbar._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (17. August 2013)

ufp schrieb:


> Laut GD HP gibt es nur zwei Durchmesser:
> 27,2 und 30,9.



ich finde da aber mehrere Durchmesser, 26.8 / 27.0 / 27.2 / 30.0 / 30.9 / 31.6  


aber die grösseren 30.0 / 30.9 / 31.6 nur in der 5" (125mm) variante


----------



## ufp (17. August 2013)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ich finde da aber mehrere Durchmesser, 26.8 / 27.0 / 27.2 / 30.0 / 30.9 / 31.6
> 
> 
> aber die grösseren 30.0 / 30.9 / 31.6 nur in der 5" (125mm) variante


Hm...

Ok, ich hab hauptsächlich die Vergleiche der Drei angesehen, 
und da stehen eben nur die zwei Durchmesser.

Auf was du dich beziehst, hätte ich eher gemeint,
dass es zwar die Durchmesser in 26.8, 27.0, 27.2 and 30.9 gibt, aber für die restlichen Größen, Shims verwendet werden müssen.


----------



## blaubaer (17. August 2013)

bei meinem Link ist ja die Bestellseite und da, wenn man in der Durchmesserspalte weit genug runter scrollt, kommt i`wann die "31.6 No Shim" Variante


----------



## ToniTaste (17. August 2013)

Die Turbo gibt´s in 31,6 ohne Shim und die Classic nur in 30,9 mit Shim auf 31,6.
http://gravitydropper.com/gravity-dropper-turbo/
http://gravitydropper.com/gravitydropper-classic/


----------



## ufp (27. August 2013)

So, jetzt hab ich endlich die passende 31,6 (d.h. ohne Shim) eingebaut :
(Danke für die Hilfe und Hinweise!)

















Die Bedienkraft des Hebels ist nicht gerade als leichtgängig zu bezeichnen und auch optisch kein Brüller.
Da es die Version rechts (bei Hibike) leider nicht gab, mußte ich die sie links montieren.
Was sich aber momentan als eh besser herausgestellt hat, da der Hebel knapp über dem Umwerferschalthebel endet.
Rechts oben wäre er zu exponiert (Stürze) gewesen und unten kam er sich mit dem Schaltwerksschalter in die Quere.


----------



## Al_Borland (27. August 2013)

Sehr schick! 


ufp schrieb:


> ... Die Bedienkraft des Hebels ist nicht gerade als leichtgängig zu bezeichnen...


Das könnte am ziemlich kleinen Biegeradius des Zuges hinten an der Stütze liegen. Mach den mal etwas größer (klar, Optikminus), dann sollte es leichter gehen.


----------



## blaubaer (28. August 2013)

die Auslösehebelposition Links unten ist für mich auch immer noch die beste art. 
der Hebel lässt sich ausgebaut leicht Biegen und in die gewünscht form bringen. 





falls Dir der Faltenbalg mal nicht mehr gefällt >> Anleitung und Idee N° 2


----------



## scylla (30. Oktober 2013)

vielleicht gibt es hierzu schon eine Antwort im Thread, allerdings habe ich sie dann überlesen:

Kann man die Gravity Dropper Turbo LP unten etwas kürzen. Konkret, wenn ich mir die 27,2 mm x 400 mm Stütze mit 100 mm Versenkbereich kaufe, könnte ich die dann auf z.B. 380 mm Gesamtlänge kürzen?


----------



## BenniG. (30. Oktober 2013)

Bei der 400er dürfte das gehen. Soweit ich mich erinnere ist der Anschlag für die Feder recht weit hereingedreht, so dass du unten einfach was vom Gewinde wegnehmen kannst.
Den Aufbau kannst du hier stehen:
http://gravitydropper.com/products/gravitydropper-turbo-lp-parts/
Teil 68 hat ein Außengewinde und wird in die Outside-Tube eingeschraubt um die Feder zu spannen.
Bei der Version mit 4"/100mm Verstellbereich und 400mm Länge ist da genug Platz. Bis 350 könntest du runter, aber da gibts ja ne fertige Outside-Tube für.

Edit: Es gibt eh eine 375er Version, nimm doch die. Oder hast du ein Angebot mit einer 400er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (31. Oktober 2013)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Bei der 400er dürfte das gehen. Soweit ich mich erinnere ist der Anschlag für die Feder recht weit hereingedreht, so dass du unten einfach was vom Gewinde wegnehmen kannst.
> Den Aufbau kannst du hier stehen:
> http://gravitydropper.com/products/gravitydropper-turbo-lp-parts/
> Teil 68 hat ein Außengewinde und wird in die Outside-Tube eingeschraubt um die Feder zu spannen.
> ...




Danke für die Auskunft 
Die 375er hab ich bei Gravity Dropper direkt auch gesehen, die 400er ist aber über CRC (unter Mitberechnung von Versand etc) günstiger/einfacher/schneller zu bekommen.


----------



## Sera (18. November 2013)

Gibt es die Inside Tube Shims auch in D zu kaufen? Bzw. wo mit weniger hohen Versandkosten? 6 Euro Versand bei chainreaction finde ich halt happig bei einem 2,50 Euro Teil.


----------



## Sera (19. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
der Faltenbalg meiner GD ist seit einiger Zeit zusammengezogen. Ich bekomme ihn nicht mehr auf die volle Länge. Entweder sitzt er oben oder eben unten in der Halterung. Kann man da was machen? Oder neuen bestellen, weil der einfach seine Zeit rum hat und das Gummi nicht mehr elastisch genug ist?


----------



## Al_Borland (19. Januar 2014)

Hi,
Hast du schon mal geschaut, ob der Faltenbalg wieder einrastet, wenn du die Stütze komplett einfährst? Bei meiner GD hilft das schon, um den Faltenbalg wieder einrasten zu lassen.


----------



## mtbjahn (19. Januar 2014)

Sera schrieb:


> Hallo,
> der Faltenbalg meiner GD ist seit einiger Zeit zusammengezogen. Ich bekomme ihn nicht mehr auf die volle Länge. Entweder sitzt er oben oder eben unten in der Halterung. Kann man da was machen? Oder neuen bestellen, weil der einfach seine Zeit rum hat und das Gummi nicht mehr elastisch genug ist?



Ich hab´ das gleiche Problem (um 125mm absenkbare Version), obwohl die Stütze erst ein Jahr alt ist. Mein Rad lag mehrere Tage bei Minusgraden und sehr hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit im Auto. Vielleicht hat es damit zu tun. Leider läßt sich die Sache nicht wie Al Borland vorschlägt, beheben. Im Gegenteil: Die Stütze rastet in der unteren Position nicht mehr ein. Ich werd´ vielleicht den Faltenbalg mal weglassen und schauen, wie lange die GD das überlebt. Eventuell könnt´ `ne (nachträgliche) Harteloxierung die Lebensdauer ohne Faltenbalg deutlich erhöhen.


----------



## dodderer (19. Januar 2014)

Einfach mal die Stellschraube im Schaft um 1 Umdrehung rausdrehen, dann sollte das wieder gehen (war bei mir so)
Den Faltenbalg kann man auch durch ein Stück alten Schlauch ersetzen. Sieht besser aus als der Faltenbalg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feltz2009 (19. Januar 2014)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Ich hab´ das gleiche Problem (um 125mm absenkbare Version), obwohl die Stütze erst ein Jahr alt ist. Mein Rad lag mehrere Tage bei Minusgraden und sehr hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit im Auto. Vielleicht hat es damit zu tun. Leider läßt sich die Sache nicht wie Al Borland vorschlägt, beheben. Im Gegenteil: Die Stütze rastet in der unteren Position nicht mehr ein. Ich werd´ vielleicht den Faltenbalg mal weglassen und schauen, wie lange die GD das überlebt. Eventuell könnt´ `ne (nachträgliche) Harteloxierung die Lebensdauer ohne Faltenbalg deutlich erhöhen.



Zerleg mal die Stütze ist ja alles no Problem .Wenn du die Stütze raus hast schaust du mal in die Führung und bei bewegtem Hebel sollte der Bozen rein-raus fahren.Die beweglichen Teile reinigen und leicht fetten-ölen .Die Idee mit dem alten Schlauch von dodderer kann ich nur bestätigen oder einfach weglassen.


----------



## Feltz2009 (19. Januar 2014)

Diese Teile Orange-Kreis sollten immer sauber laufen sonst hast du ein Problemchen.
Zerleg deine Stütze lernst sie dann auch kennen  sauber machen fertig.Diese Mechanik ist total Easy aufgebaut und hält wie Bombe.
Ich musste meinen Zug erneuern da der gesplissen war und hackte ( Bilder bei mir )


----------



## mtbjahn (19. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Tipps, aber es ist meine dritte oder vierte GD und über die Jahre hab´ ich die schon ab und zu mal zerlegt, gereinigt und neu gefettet. Nur bringt das halt nix, wenn der Faltenbalg mit der Ober- oder Unterkante auf dem Inner Tube sitzt. Das Problem ist also in Seras und meinem Fall wirklich der Faltenbalg. Das mit dem Schlauch als Ersatz für den Faltenbalg hab´ ich auch schon probiert - hat bei mir mit drei verschiedenen Schlauchdurchmessern nicht einwandfrei funktioniert. Daher probier´ ich´s wahrscheinlich echt mal ohne Faltenbalg und hoff´, daß sie dann nicht schon nach ein paar Wochen kaputt ist.


----------



## Al_Borland (19. Januar 2014)

Alternative wäre u.U. auch der Neopren-Mod, der hier irgendwann mal vorgestellt wurde.


----------



## mtbjahn (20. Januar 2014)

Du meinst `nen aus flachem Neopren selbst geklebten Schlauch? Ich befürcht´, daß ich damit ähnlich viel (oder wenig) Erfolg hab´ wie mit den anderen Schläuchen. Ich hab´s mal mit `nem Neoprenschlauch von Lizard Skin probiert, der eigentlich für lange Bar-Ends / Lenkerhörnchen gedacht ist. Das hat aber auch nicht geklappt, vermutlich weil der Durchmesser des Schlauchs etwas zu klein war. 
Das eigentliche Problem ist aber aus meiner Sicht, daß im eingefahrenen Zustand kein nennenswerter Spalt zwischen dem Kopf und dem Außenrohr bzw. der Mutter (Pos. 52) vorhanden ist und dadurch das Einrasten verhindert wird, sobald sich irgendwas dazwischen verklemmt und sei es nur 2mm dick. Für mich ist die GD daher, was Variostützen angeht, nicht mehr als die Einäugige unter den Blinden.


----------



## Feltz2009 (20. Januar 2014)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Du meinst `nen aus flachem Neopren selbst geklebten Schlauch? Ich befürcht´, daß ich damit ähnlich viel (oder wenig) Erfolg hab´ wie mit den anderen Schläuchen. Ich hab´s mal mit `nem Neoprenschlauch von Lizard Skin probiert, der eigentlich für lange Bar-Ends / Lenkerhörnchen gedacht ist. Das hat aber auch nicht geklappt, vermutlich weil der Durchmesser des Schlauchs etwas zu klein war.
> Das eigentliche Problem ist aber aus meiner Sicht, daß im eingefahrenen Zustand kein nennenswerter Spalt zwischen dem Kopf und dem Außenrohr bzw. der Mutter (Pos. 52) vorhanden ist und dadurch das Einrasten verhindert wird, sobald sich irgendwas dazwischen verklemmt und sei es nur 2mm dick. Für mich ist die GD daher, was Variostützen angeht, nicht mehr als die Einäugige unter den Blinden.



Hast ein Bild ????


----------



## Al_Borland (20. Januar 2014)

Ich finde den Beitrag leider nicht mehr. Der wurde hier irgendwann mal gepostet. Im Grunde ist der Neoprenschlauch nach unten weiter geschnitten und in einer zweiten Version auch noch geschlitzt, um die untere Einrastposition nicht zu verlieren.


----------



## Sera (20. Januar 2014)

Konnte das Problem mit dem Faltenbalg auch noch nicht lösen. Werde mir heute aus dem Geschäft ein "Spezialmittelchen" mitnehmen, ein Kollege meinte, damit bekäme man das Gummi wieder etwas geschmeidiger. Vielleicht hilft es. Wenn nicht, werde ich wohl einen neuen bestellen. Die Neoprenbastellösung schwebt mir zwar auch seit langem vor, aber irgendwie bin ich dazu zu faul


----------



## blaubaer (20. Januar 2014)

ganz ohne Faltenbalg oder Neopren zu fahren ist sehr ungünstig oder kann teuer werden, hab ich versucht 
ging nicht lange gut und die stütze lies sich all wie weniger bewegen oder absenken. die dichtung sind nicht wirklich wetter bzw. wasserfest, der siff läuft bald runter zu den führungsrillen.

meine erfahrungen mit neopren sind sehr gut, fahre jetzt bald 2 jahre mit dieser version



 

 



oben und unten ist der Neopren zusammengeklebt, die Kabelbinder halten das ganze an ort und stelle. sieht zwar nicht so hübsch aus wenn die stütze eingfahren ist, aber mich stört es nicht, sitz ja drauf und seh es nicht 
die unterste position brauche ich zwar nur sehr selten, da muss man halt etwas probieren bis das ganze einrastet und funktioniert.


----------



## BenniG. (20. Januar 2014)

Der Faltenbalg scheint tatsächlich etwas empfindlich zu sein. Bei mir hatte er sich auch zusammengezogen, als ich mein Bike mal 2 Wochen mit eingefahrener Stütze im Keller stehen hatte. Nach ein paar Ausfahrten und regelmäßigem zurechtfummeln ging es dann aber wieder.
Ich würde daher empfehlen die Stütze immer auszufahren, wenn man das Bike lagert. 
Bei Chainreaction Cycles scheint das teil nicht umsonst als "Meistverkauft" zu zählen  (grünes "Fähnchen" rechts am Rand)
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/gravity-dropper-rubber-boot/rp-prod68094


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feltz2009 (20. Januar 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ich finde den Beitrag leider nicht mehr. Der wurde hier irgendwann mal gepostet. Im Grunde ist der Neoprenschlauch nach unten weiter geschnitten und in einer zweiten Version auch noch geschlitzt, um die untere Einrastposition nicht zu verlieren.



Wurde von Blaubaer schon gepostet aber hier eine Anleitung http://blaubaer74.blogspot.ch/2012/04/gravity-dropper-faltenbalg.html


----------



## blaubaer (20. Januar 2014)

Feltz2009 schrieb:


> Wurde von Blaubaer schon gepostet aber hier eine Anleitung http://blaubaer74.blogspot.ch/2012/04/gravity-dropper-faltenbalg.html



  dass war noch die erste version


----------



## Feltz2009 (20. Januar 2014)

blaubaer schrieb:


> dass war noch die erste version



Aber gut


----------



## Sera (28. Januar 2014)

Nachdem der alte Faltenbalg wirklich nicht mehr wollte, hatte ich mir bei chainreaction einen neuen bestellt und auch gleich das Service Kit dazu geholt. Nun habe ich allerdings das Problem, dass die Shims (#42) nicht passen. Ich bekomme die ums verrecken nicht rein, die Alten gehen ohne Probleme. Kann ich die etwas anschleifen? Oder stelle ich mich einfach doof an?
Dann habe ich es mal wieder geschafft die Schraube der Remoteführung rund zu drehen. Was für eine brauche ich da nochmal? Laut Seite M3x.5x20. Das erste x verwirrt mich etwas  Werde heute mittag mal versuchen sie wieder raus zu bekommen.
Auch habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Pin nicht weit genug in die inside tube reicht. Wenn die inside tube ausgebaut ist, schaut der Pin nur wenige mm raus. Wie weit ist der bei euch drin?


----------



## BenniG. (28. Januar 2014)

Sera schrieb:


> Nachdem der alte Faltenbalg wirklich nicht mehr wollte, hatte ich mir bei chainreaction einen neuen bestellt und auch gleich das Service Kit dazu geholt. Nun habe ich allerdings das Problem, dass die Shims (#42) nicht passen.


Die Inner Tube gut sauber machen und dann mit einem Kuststoff-Hammer reinhauen. Ging bei mir ohne Probleme. Wichtig ist, das der flache Teil nach oben zeigt, sonst kommt die Stütze nicht mehr ganz raus. (Siehe auch Bild auf http://gravitydropper.com/products/turbo-parts/)



Sera schrieb:


> Dann habe ich es mal wieder geschafft die Schraube der Remoteführung rund zu drehen. Was für eine brauche ich da nochmal? Laut Seite M3x.5x20. Das erste x verwirrt mich etwas  Werde heute mittag mal versuchen sie wieder raus zu bekommen.


Ich bin im Baumarkt fündig geworden. Normale Schrauben mit Zylinderkopf Innenseckskant. M3 könnte hinkommen, hab die Schrauben-Schachtel gerade nicht zur Hand.


Sera schrieb:


> Auch habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Pin nicht weit genug in die inside tube reicht. Wenn die inside tube ausgebaut ist, schaut der Pin nur wenige mm raus. Wie weit ist der bei euch drin?


Hast du mal versucht den Zug zu entspannen? Wenn der Pin dann weiter herein reicht, dann ist der Zug zu knapp geklemmt. Ich hab bei mir am Remote-Hebel keine Spannung, wenn der Hebel in der Ausgangsposition ist, das reicht fürs entriegeln locker..


----------



## Al_Borland (28. Januar 2014)

M3 passt.


----------



## GravityFan (28. Januar 2014)

Hier stand Mist. (Hat sich erledigt)


----------



## slimane- (8. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## mfux (22. Februar 2014)

Edit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (22. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen, werte Gravity Dropper! 

Einfach wieder ankleben? Mit was? Die Notlösung hakt erwas....


----------



## mfux (22. Februar 2014)

Edit


----------



## BenniG. (22. Februar 2014)

*Nette* Mail an GD schreiben und hoffen. (Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es heraus )
Ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Auch nach Ablauf der Garantie hat GD kostenlos die komplette Outer-Tube getauscht. In der neuen Version ist das Teil zusätzlich festgeschraubt.


----------



## dodderer (22. Februar 2014)

Anfang Januar das gleiche Problem gehabt. 40,00 USD zzgl Versand, und eventuell Zoll, dafür aber einen Komplettservice dabei, sollte es kosten. Oder ienen Sonderpreis für eine neue Stütze. 
Habe dann die Klebeflächen gereinigt und mit 2K Kleber wieder angeklebt. Während der Aushärtephase mit Schlauchschellen angepresst. Hält bis dato.................


----------



## wenners (22. Februar 2014)

Mal ne Frage.
Hab ne GD Classic/Fernbedienung 27.2 mit 75mm und ich würde gerne daraus ne 100mm Multiposition,mit ner neuen Inside Tube basteln.
http://gravitydropper.com/inside-tube/

Ist das Plug and Play oder wird das nix?


----------



## mfux (22. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Hilfe!

EDIT:
Muss nochmal nachhaken!
Mein Kumpel/Händler meinte einfach zu SportsNut schicken....
Oder doch besser in die USandA??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael1989 (13. März 2014)

Tja mich hat heute meine GD Classic auch nicht in die unterste Position einrasten lassen.. Schuld ist es wie schon geklärt ist,der Faltenbalg.. recht nervig ! Werde mir wahrscheinlich auch die Variante mit dem Neoprenbezug basteln.. mal sehen ob sich da was optimieren lässt.


----------



## sport.frei (9. Mai 2014)

Schade das es die GD nicht mit 150mm Hub gibt. Ich bin jahrelang die 100mm Version gefahren und war höchst zufrieden mit ihr. Aber die 100mm waren vom Hub einfach zu wenig.


----------



## Al_Borland (10. Mai 2014)

Ich würde sie auch noch fahren, wenn mir das Bike nicht gestohlen worden wäre. Bis auf das Spiel in der Stütze war ich immer sehr zufrieden. Nur die 100mm haben allzu oft nicht ausgereicht.


----------



## dodderer (10. Mai 2014)

Naja, je nach Sattelstützendurchmesser kann man ja die 125er nehmen. Hatte bisher nur bei richtig üblen Sachen Probleme mit den 100mm, und da das dann längere Abfahrten waren (Teneriffa Touren z.B.) habe ich die Stütze eben etwas weiter eingeschoben, da bei diesen Sachen das uphill vernachlässigbar war. Was gut ist ist die 1" Zwischenposition. Das macht (für mich) echt Sinn.


----------



## Red-Stone (10. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre meine Turbo seit 2009, ohne Probleme. Das kann keiner meiner Bekannten mit KS, Reverb, Crank Brothers etc. von seiner Stütze behaupten. Ist zwar nicht die Schönste, aber das ist mir echt schnuppe, wenn ich drauf sitze ;-)


----------



## sport.frei (10. Mai 2014)

Das kann ich definitiv bestätigen. Nur die Turbo würd ich wegen dem leitungsabgang nicht mehr nehmen, sondern zur classic greifen.


----------



## accutrax (10. Mai 2014)

fahre eine classic seit 2009....liebenswert hässlich..und funktioniert wie am ersten tag ! super !!
meine speci command hatte es nicht mal 6 monate geschafft..

gruss accu


----------



## sport.frei (11. Mai 2014)

Schade das sie Hub mäßig nicht mit lev, moveloc und Co mithalten kann. Bei der Defektanfälligkeit schlägt sie die anderen wohl um Längen.


----------



## CaseOnline (11. Mai 2014)

Servus!

Ich überlege gerade, mein Karate Monkey mit einer Gravity Dropper auszurüsten. Sehe ich das richtig, dass der Zug bei der Turbo LP rechtwinklig zur Seite rausgeht? Reibt man da nicht mit dem Oberschenkel am Zug?

Grüße,
Marc


----------



## BenniG. (11. Mai 2014)

Der Zug bei der LP geht auch nach hinten oder vorne (jenachdem, wie rum du sie einbaust).
Das "Gehäuse" wo der Bolzen sitzt ist nur um 90° gedreht, damit man sie weiter einstecken kann. Siehe Bilder hier:
http://www.singletracks.com/blog/mtb-gear/review-gravity-dropper-turbo-lp-seatpost/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (11. Mai 2014)

OK, Danke! Jetzt überlege ich gerade, ob ich zwecks Bikepacking-Einsatz ggfs. eine Classic nehmen sollte. Wegen der "Satteltasche".

Oder ist das sowieso sinnlos und ich montiere einfach eine normale Stütze, wenn es auf lange Tour geht? Was meint ihr?

Grüße,
Marc


----------



## sport.frei (11. Mai 2014)

Satteltasche am Sattel befestigen und dann passts. Am faltenbalg geht festmachen nur geringfügig.


----------



## CaseOnline (11. Mai 2014)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Satteltasche am Sattel befestigen und dann passts. Am faltenbalg geht festmachen nur geringfügig.



Danke! Na, dann schaue ich mal. Die nicht-Vario-Stütze bleibt ja im Haus...


----------



## sport.frei (11. Mai 2014)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Das "Gehäuse" wo der Bolzen sitzt ist nur um 90° gedreht, damit man sie weiter einstecken kann. Siehe Bilder hier:
> http://www.singletracks.com/blog/mtb-gear/review-gravity-dropper-turbo-lp-seatpost/


Ist das ne neue Version, oder zusätzlich zur anderen mit senkrechter anlenkung? Wobei das nicht mal ein cm (mehr einstecktiefe) ausmachen dürfte. 
Besser sie hätten mal 140-150mm Hub gemacht!


----------



## accutrax (11. Mai 2014)

ja ..das ist die neue version...
andere alulegierung (2024) und neue (mechanische) befestigung der sattelaufnahme..
die classic gibts auch noch..

gruss accu


----------



## MATaFIX (10. Juli 2014)

Ich schwöre, ich hab gesucht, aber nichts gefunden!

Kann mir jemand das wirkliche Gewicht der GD Descender (ohne Remote) in 30.9 oder 31.6 und 400mm Länge sagen?

Ist die wirklich unter 400g???

Thx mat


----------



## dodderer (10. Juli 2014)

http://gravitydropper.com/descender-post/
Steht zwar nicht dabei welcher Durchmesser 365 Gramm wiegt, aber selbst wenn es die 27,2 ist, dann sind die anderen nicht viel schwerer.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. Juli 2014)

Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen. Aber man verschätzt sich ja oft. Mein GD Classic wiegt z.B. in 450mm Länge und 30,9 Durchmesser knapp 730g. Das ist schon eine Hausnummer....


----------



## dodderer (11. Juli 2014)

Whow, da muss ich doch glatt mal meine auf die Waage schmeissen. So schwer kommt mir die nicht vor.................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. Juli 2014)

Ja, mach mal und poste dann die Ergebnisse....

Ich persönlich schiele ja inzwischen nach der neuen *Vecnum*-Stütze aus Deutschland, die es auch mit 140, 170 und 200!!! mm Hub geben wird. Müsste bald erhältlich sein....ich hole mir dann eine mit 170mm. Das gleicht genau die 4,5 cm aus, die ich die Stütze jetzt noch an der Klemme weiter runter lassen muss, wenn es richtig steil oder "downhillig" wird. (Ich Enduro)

Und die ist gute 200g leichter als die GD.


----------



## Al_Borland (11. Juli 2014)

Die Moveloc ist seit April verfügbar.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. Juli 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Die Moveloc ist seit April verfügbar.



Zuletzt war sie auf der Homepage (Shop) immer nicht auf Lager und ab Ende Juli wieder verfügbar. Ich hab mich auf die email-Liste setzen lassen, damit ich informiert werde wenn wieder verfügbar. Wusste/wüsste nicht dass schon welche in Umlauf sind...?!


----------



## Al_Borland (11. Juli 2014)

Die Stützen waren sehr schnell vergriffen. Die ersten Vorbesteller hatten ihre Stütze aber schon im Mai in den Händen.


----------



## Sera (11. Juli 2014)

Und waren begeistert von den Haltebolzen


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. Juli 2014)

Hab inzwischen den Thread gefunden und ein wenig "quer" gelesen....vielleicht warte ich noch etwas auf die Moveloc v2.
Dann mit richtigen Verschlusskappen der Rastlöcher und Gumminoppel/Züge die sich nicht durch eine Bike-Hose abstreifen lassen..?!!?!?

Was war das Problem mit Haltebolzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sera (11. Juli 2014)

Vermutlich meine ich das mit den Verschlusskappen. Hatte da nur eine Weile mitgelesen und hatte in Erinnerung, dass die Haltedinger nicht richtig funktionierten, weil sie aus dem falschen Material waren oder so.


----------



## Jojo10 (11. Juli 2014)

Hallo 

Steht eigentlich alles im ersten Thread.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/vari...en-erfahrungen-probleme-und-loesungen.702805/

@Sera: Vermutlich....in Erinnerung....Haltedinger...falsches Material..... Wenn du nichts genau weißt, dann lass es und poste den Link zu den Infos.

Gruß


----------



## Sera (11. Juli 2014)

Entspann dich doch mal... du bist drauf 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/vecn...-aus-dem-allgaeu.637021/page-46#post-11994880


----------



## MATaFIX (17. Juli 2014)

dodderer schrieb:


> http://gravitydropper.com/descender-post/
> Steht zwar nicht dabei welcher Durchmesser 365 Gramm wiegt, aber selbst wenn es die 27,2 ist, dann sind die anderen nicht viel schwerer.



Ja, diese 365g hatte ich eben auch gesehen. Aber ich zweifle, dass die wirklich so leicht ist, darum hab ich gefragt, ob jemand seine Descender mal auf die Waage legen könnte.
Falls die 30.9er Descender unter 400g bleibe, wär das toll! Gibt ja nichts vergleichbar Leichtes ohne Remote...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. Juli 2014)

Also ich hätte bei meiner Fahrweise/auf meinen Trails sehr oft keine Chance ohne Remote die Stütze zu verstellen. Wenn man etwas schneller unterwegs ist oder in technischerem/steileren Gelände, kann man einfach keine Hand vom Lenker nehmen....


----------



## mfux (17. Juli 2014)

Idealerweise senkt man vorm steilen Gelände ab...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. Juli 2014)

Ach soooooooo.....


----------



## MATaFIX (17. Juli 2014)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Also ich hätte bei meiner Fahrweise/auf meinen Trails sehr oft keine Chance ohne Remote die Stütze zu verstellen. Wenn man etwas schneller unterwegs ist oder in technischerem/steileren Gelände, kann man einfach keine Hand vom Lenker nehmen....



Ja, das seh ich auch so. Ich hab an jedem Rad eine Remotestütze. Aber am CC Fully sind mir die zu schwer. Trotzdem möchte ich eine leicht auswechselbare Lösung wenn ich das Rad auf Touren bewege. Daher wäre die Descender top, wenn sie wirklich so leicht ist wie angegeben.


----------



## dodderer (19. Juli 2014)

So, mal die 27,2er descender gewogen:
452 Gramm
Also doch eine ganze Ecke mehr als auf der hp steht.


----------



## taissel (20. Juli 2014)

Ich habe ein Cube Sting 29 Race mit einer 400mm Sattelstuetze und moechte mir eine GD zulegen. Welche Laenge wuss ich denn jetzt einbauen. Ich fahre meine Sattelstuetze fast ganz ausgefahren. Bleiben noch 2 cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodderer (20. Juli 2014)

Denke mal Du meinst 2cm bis zur Markierung, bis wo die Sattelstütze drin stecken muß?
Dann einfach messen wieviel oben noch raussteht, und mit der GD vergleichen.


----------



## mtbjahn (20. Juli 2014)

Die Markierung auf der Sattelstütze gibt nur an, was die Stütze selbst aushält. Für den Rahmen gibt´s eine einfache Faustregel: Das Ende der Stütze muß sich unterhalb der Unterseite des Oberrohrs befinden. Bei Rahmen, deren Sitzrohr weit über das Oberrohr herausstehen und die eine zusätzliche Verstrebung/Verstärkung (z.B. zusätzl. Blech(e) oder Rohr) in diesem Bereich haben, reicht evtl. auch etwas weniger Einstecktiefe. In aller Regel sind es also 8 bis 12cm. Im Zweifelsfall würde ich beim Hersteller des Rahmens oder beim Händler nachfragen.


----------



## taissel (5. August 2014)

Wenn ich jetzt eine GD mit 400mm waehle welche Laenge ist dann gemeint. 400mm vom Sattel bis zum Ende im Ausgefahrenen Zustand oder???....Ergo muesste eine 400er ja perfect passen da jetzt ja auch eine 400 Sattelstange perfect passt???


----------



## Red-Stone (7. August 2014)

Ist so, wie du sagst.


----------



## 19chris84 (7. August 2014)

Hey

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen.  hab vor mir eine gravity dropper turbo zu kaufen allerdings finde ich nirgends etwas über die Länge die noch mindestens aus dem Rahmen schaut wenn die stütze maximal versenkt ist.  Hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine und könnt mir da weiterhelfen. 

Danke schonmal im voraus 

Mfg Chris


----------



## 19chris84 (7. August 2014)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen.  hab vor mir eine gravity dropper turbo zu kaufen allerdings finde ich nirgends etwas über die Länge die noch mindestens aus dem Rahmen schaut wenn die stütze maximal versenkt ist.  Hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine und könnt mir da weiterhelfen.
> 
> ...


Mir ist schon klar das sich das ändert je nachdem ob ich ne 3"4" oder5" stütze nehm. Gehen wir einfach mal von einer 4" stütze aus

Mfg Chris


----------



## 19chris84 (17. August 2014)

Keiner ne Turbo LP zum nachmessen?..


----------



## accutrax (17. August 2014)

sollte doch mit den angaben von der GD seite funktionieren..
den jeweiligen drop abziehen dann bleibt das mass das du suchst...

"Minimum exposed post. You would need to have 7 1/4 of exposed post in your up position to run a 4 inch drop post. 6 1/4 to run a 3 inch drop and 5 1/4 to run a 2 inch drop. You can put your existing post in your normal UP position and measure from where the post goes into the bike to the seat rails."

also 3 1/4  inch bei der 4 inch drop version....also ca 8 cm...

gruss accu


----------



## 19chris84 (17. August 2014)

Ich glaub wir reden an einander vorbei. Ich will wissen wieviel cm die Stütze aus dem Rahmen schaut wenn die Stütze 4inch drop hat und maximal tief im Rahmen steckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (17. August 2014)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir reden an einander vorbei.



ich denke nicht...
wenn du die stütze komplett im rahmen versenkst und ganz "einfährst" bleiben eben ca 8cm..
(für faltenbalg, sattelbefestigung und remote anschluss...)

gruss accu


----------



## 19chris84 (17. August 2014)

Ah okay jetzt hat's Klick gemacht. Sprich eine 4 inch dropper schaut ausgefahren mind. 18cm aus dem Rahmen


----------



## accutrax (17. August 2014)

ja genau, das sind die 7 1/4 inch von der GD homepage...

gruss accu


----------



## BoTo (10. November 2014)

Hallo,
weiß hier vielleicht jemand ob die Sattelklemmung bei der GD auch für ovale Sattelstreben aus Carbon geeignet ist ?
Ich hanbzu dem Thema leider nichts gefunden.
Danke schonmal für die Antwort.
Grüße
Tomi


----------



## Al_Borland (10. November 2014)

Die Sattelstreben? Die haben doch gar nichts mit der Klemmung zu tun? Oder meinst du das Sattelrohr?


----------



## dodderer (10. November 2014)

Naja, die Streben unter dem Sattel werden ja in die Klemmung der Sattelstütze "eingeklemmt", haben also schon irgenwie miteinander zu tun.
Leider weiß ich die Antwort auf die gestellte Frage nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (10. November 2014)

Die Aufnahme mit der die Sattelstreben geklemmt werden ist ja (zumindest bei meiner GD) rund. Ich kann mir nicht so richtig vorstellen daß sich das auf Dauer mit ovalen Carbonstreben verträgt.


----------



## BoTo (10. November 2014)

Ja genau,
die Klemmung für den Sattel oben hab ich gemeint.
Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Al_Borland (10. November 2014)

Kann mich mal einer aufklären? Worum geht's hier? Runde Aufnahme für die Sattelstrebenklemmung? HÄ?

€dit: Also hast du einfach nur ein ovales Sattelrohr, richtig? Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Sattelstütze trotzdem rund ist und man die originale Stützenklemme weiterverwenden kann. Sag uns mal das Radmodell oder mach ein Foto.


----------



## BoTo (10. November 2014)

Ne nicht die Klemmung unten am Sattelrohr um die Stütze am Rahmen zu fixieren sondern oben wo der Sattel an der Stütze geklemmt wird.


----------



## Al_Borland (10. November 2014)

Sach ich doch! Mach mal bitte ein Foto oder sag wenigstens das Modell des Fahrrads.


----------



## Peter Lang (10. November 2014)

Es geht um die zwei "Schienen" über die der Sattel mit der Stütze verbunden ist


----------



## Al_Borland (10. November 2014)

Ach herrje. 
Danke für die Aufklärung. Ne Speedneedle würde ich mit der GD nicht klemmen. Der Stützenkopf ist nur für runde Sattelgestelle ausgelegt.


----------



## Peter Lang (10. November 2014)

Dachte schon du willst uns verarschen und stellst dich nur schwer von Begriff


----------



## Al_Borland (10. November 2014)

Der Begriff 'Sattelstrebe' ist dem Bauteil am Rahmen vorenthalten, der das hintere Ausfallende mit dem Knotenpunkt Oberrohr & Sattelrohr verbindet. Daher meine Verwirrung.


----------



## BoTo (10. November 2014)

Dann hat sich ja alles geklärt,
danke nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bartoss (27. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, 

ich interessiere mich für eine gd classic 125mm  Hub, allerdings ist die Gesamtlänge von 40 cm bei mir nicht ganz passend.
Ich müsste unten an der Stütze ca.5 cm wegsägen...Ist das bei der gd möglich. ? 
Bzw.bedarf es dann speziellen Arbeiten ausser dem Absägen..? 
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
So weit ich mich erinnern kann, ist das Absägen nicht möglich. Unten befindet sich das Gewinde, mit dem die Vorspannung der Druckfeder eingestellt wird. Und das ist keinesfalls 5cm lang.


----------



## Feltz2009 (27. Dezember 2014)

Bartoos säge die Sattelstütze ab mach dir die Löcher wo du sie brauchst fertig.säge aber nur das bewegliche Teil Der Stütze ab nicht das im Rahmen steckt.auf der explosionszeichnung sieht man es


----------



## dodderer (27. Dezember 2014)

Habe auch schon das Aussenrohr gekürzt, ohne Probleme. Weiß nicht mehr, ob es 50mm waren, aber so in etwa. Man muß halt vorher mal die Schraube von der Feder soweit reindrehen, wie sie drin sein müsste, und schauen ob alles noch funtioniert. 
Fällt mir gerade ein: ich habe ja zwei 27,2mm Classik, in 400mm únd in 350mm, Bei der 350er ist die Schraube bündig mit dem Ende des Aussenrohres, bei der 400er ist die Schraube recht weit versenkt. Wenn ich Lust habe messe ich das mal..................


----------



## Bartoss (27. Dezember 2014)

Cool, 
danke erstmal für die Antworten.
Verstehe ich das richtig : 
Wenn ich die Schraube für die Vorspannung der feder probehalber z.B.ganz reindrehe, die Sattelstütze dann noch voll funktionsfähig ist, kann ich alles unterhalb der Schraube absägen? 
Möchte das Aussenrohr kürzen damit der  Sattel dann bei voll eingefahrener Sattelstange nicht höher ist als jetzt...
Danke und Gruß


----------



## dodderer (27. Dezember 2014)

So, habe jetzt mal gemessen:
Bei der 350er ist die Schraube bündig mit dem Ende des Rohres.
Meine 400er ist in Wirklichkeit eine 445er, da 445mm lang 
Hier ist die Schraube ca. 50mm versenkt im Rohr.

Die ich mal abgesägt habe ist 365mm lang, war dann wohl eine 400er mit echten 400mm. Da habe ich, wie beschrieben, die Schraube solange reingedreht, wie die GD noch sauber funktionierte, und einfach abgesägt. Natürlich geht dann die Vorspannung der Feder hoch, also braucht man anfangs mehr Kraft zum absenken.
Grüße


----------



## Bartoss (27. Dezember 2014)

Genau das wollte ich wissen, vielen Dank. 
Werde mich mal über die "wahrhaftige " Gesamtlänge der von mir ins Auge gefassten gd informieren und dann handeln.
Also,  danke nochmal und schonmal guten Rutsch...


----------



## blaubaer (27. Dezember 2014)

dass mit dem kürzen bei einer 400er wird nicht funktionieren. hab meine alte, 30.9mm mit 125 absenkung, gerade zerlegt. dass problem : das Gewinde innen, ist nur 5cm lang !


----------



## Bartoss (27. Dezember 2014)

Dann wäre die Preisfrage:
Federvorspannungs-Schraube so weit reindrehen das 4 cm abgesägt werden können und die gd trotzdem noch funktioniert! ?
Hat jemand Lust seine Schraube mal auf ca 4 cm reinzudrehen und zu berichten...!?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bartoss (27. Dezember 2014)

...natürlich ohne absägen. ..;-)


----------



## dodderer (31. Dezember 2014)

So, habe meine 30.9er ausgebaut und geschaut was geht:
Länge = 400mm
Schraube drin original 5mm
Schraube drin max. 45mm
Funktion mit Schraube drin bis max 7mm.
Damit wäre Dein Traum ausgeträumt, sorry

Grüße 
 &
gutes 2015


----------



## Bartoss (31. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Mühe. ..!
Juten Rutsch


----------



## Al_Borland (1. Januar 2015)

Feder kürzen wäre noch ne Möglichkeit. Das wirkt sich dann aber garantiert auf die Auszuglänge aus.


----------



## Bartoss (1. Januar 2015)

Hallo und frohes Neues. 
Evtl. hatte ich einen Denkfehler!
Hat zufällig jemand Lust seine 5" und/oder 4" gd zu vermessen?
Wichtig wäre mir die Gesamtlänge von Unterkante bis oben wo der Sattel festgeschraubt wird + wie weit kann das Unterrohr maximal in den Rahmen geschoben werden!
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Bartoss (1. Januar 2015)

Eine möglichst genaue Beschreibung wie hier bei der Forca wäre am aller Besten.
Ich weis langsam nerve ich wohl
Würde mir aber sehr hilfreich sein. ..!
Danke und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodderer (1. Januar 2015)

Na, da haste aber Glück, dass ich gerade an dem Rad mit der GD am schrauben bin 
30,9mm GD 5" multiposition Länge Mitte Sattelstreben (die Streben unter dem Sattel halt, hatten wir gerade, das Thema) bis Unterkante Rohr der GD = 400mm
Mindestmaß was rausguckt, wenn soweit wie möglich eingeschoben ins Sattelrohr, wieder ab Mitte Sattelstreben = 220mm
Wenn Ganz eingefahren stehen noch 95mm raus, wieder ab Mitte Sattelstreben.
Wenn wir uns mal treffen trinke ich ein Weizenbier bleifrei auf Dich............


----------



## Bartoss (2. Januar 2015)

VIELEN DANK NOCHMALS DODDERER!


----------



## Sachsen_Biker (14. Januar 2015)

Danke bin schon fündig geworden


----------



## jim-beam (8. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Habe auch eine GD Turbo und sie senkt sich von alleine ab ca. 3 Jahre alt.
Kann jemand sagen woran es liegen könnte habe den Bolzen mal ausgebaut sieht aber OK aus .
Danke & Gruß


----------



## BenniG. (8. März 2015)

Nur im obersten loch? Also falls du drei Stufen hast.
Würde mal schätzen, dass die Überwurfmutter am oberen Ende der Outer Tube zu fest ist. Einfach mal etwas lockern, bis der Bolzen wieder sauber einrastet.

Teil 52 hier meine ich http://gravitydropper.com/products/turbo-parts/


----------



## jim-beam (9. März 2015)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Nur im obersten loch? Also falls du drei Stufen hast.
> Würde mal schätzen, dass die Überwurfmutter am oberen Ende der Outer Tube zu fest ist. Einfach mal etwas lockern, bis der Bolzen wieder sauber einrastet.
> 
> Teil 52 hier meine ich http://gravitydropper.com/products/turbo-parts/



Ich hab nur zwei Stufen und an der Überwurfmutter hatte ich auch schon gedreht !
Es muss irgendwo Spiel sein denn wenn man sich nur etwas auf dem Sattel bewegt rutscht sie runter.
Gruß


----------



## BenniG. (9. März 2015)

Hast du dir mal das untere loch angesehen? Vielleicht ist Dreck drin. Das Runterrutschen bei Bewegung hatte ich auch, wenn der Bolzen nicht sauber einrastet.


----------



## jim-beam (9. März 2015)

Habe gerade gesehen das das Loch vorne etwas verschlissen ist ! Aber ich gehe  doch mal davon aus das der Bolzen
doch bestimmt 2-3 mm einfährt ? Und nicht an der Kante der Bohrung hält oder ?


----------



## Sera (10. März 2015)

Hast du den Zug samt Zughülle mal getauscht? Hatte ein ähnliches problem letztes Jahr nach dem Winter: Reibungskräfte waren wohl zu groß und der Bolzen ist nicht mehr komplett in das Loch zurück nach dem Betätigen des Hebels. Neuer Schaltzug samt Hülle und es lief wieder Problemlos.


----------



## SmallLutz (10. März 2015)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit der Stütze und hab auch die
Mutter etwas gelöst und sie funktioniert wieder problemlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (14. März 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo man in Deutschland Ersatzteile kaufen kann?
Benötige den Klemmkopf


----------



## Peter Lang (15. März 2015)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/gravity-dropper/sattelstutzen

Ist zwar in England bestellen klappt aber problemlos.


----------



## the donkey (15. März 2015)

Kenn ich danke
Den Klemmkopf zur Aufnahme des Sattels hab ich da nicht gefunden


----------



## mtbjahn (15. März 2015)

Sports Nut ist der Importeur von Gravity Dropper. Die werden Dir wohl weiterhelfen können.


----------



## the donkey (15. März 2015)

Danke da werd ich mal vorstellig liegt zudem vor der Haustüre


----------



## Sera (3. Mai 2015)

Mit welchem Drehmoment zieh ich denn die Schrauben für den Sattel fest? Habe auf der gd Seite nichts dazu gefunden.


----------



## Bartoss (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo allerseits, 

da es mit meiner Moveloc wohl so schnell nix wird und ich schon länger mit det gd geliebäugelt habe , nochmal eine Frage! 
Descender und Classic /Turbo sind vom Innenleben wahrscheinlich identisch. 
Bricht die Descender dann genauso "schnell " wie die remote Stützen?
Muss die Descender dann mit Verstellhebel nach hinten gefahren werden..? 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Bartoss (11. Mai 2015)

Jemand eine Antwort auf meine Frage...?

Gruß


----------



## CaseOnline (11. Mai 2015)

Bartoss schrieb:


> Jemand eine Antwort auf meine Frage...?
> 
> Gruß


Das Innenleben ist gleich. Also hast Du - je nach Sitzposition und Gewicht - die gleichen Probleme. Ich habe den Sattel mittig/neutral positioniert und fahre die GD mit 100kg fahrfertig. Knopf nach vorne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bartoss (12. Mai 2015)

Alles klar, danke und Gruß


----------



## whurr (12. Mai 2015)

Bei mir mit 85kg hat sie mit Kopf nach vorne gerade mal ein halbes Jahr gehalten.


----------



## Bartoss (12. Mai 2015)

Die Befürchtung habe ich, das genau das passiert. ..
Werde mir die Kind shock dropzone ohne remote hohlen und verkaufen wenn meine Moveloc da ist ( wird wohl leider erst zum Ende des Jahres...)
Danke nochmal an alle und Gruß


----------



## accutrax (12. Mai 2015)

seit einigen jahren sollte das eigentlich kein problem mehr sein...früher wars mal eins und es wurde auf der GD seite auch anders empfohlen)

seit einiger zeit steht in den  den "common questions..."


> Can the unit be run forward or backward?
> 
> Yes, The Gravitydropper Turbo an Classic can be run with the unit facing forward or backward, whichever you prefer. If you plan to run the unit facing backward, specify that when you order so that we will use the longer cable.
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## whurr (12. Mai 2015)

Also wenn der Aufbau nicht geändert wurde wüsste ich nicht wieso die Schwachstelle der Bohrung jetzt stabiler sein sollte.
Es sei denn sie verwenden ein anderes Material.


----------



## accutrax (12. Mai 2015)

es gab einige änderungen seit 2007,
und auch jeweils viele freds dazu auf mtbr und im STW forum..
zuletzt dann 2013....


> Lower profile unit for clean cable routing
> Upgraded to 2024 aluminum
> 900% increase in strength


gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whurr (13. Mai 2015)

Ah, na das wär ja wirklich was Gutes, solange die 900% increased strength seit 2013 auch für das inner tube gelten.

Bei mir war der Bruch 2010.


----------



## Murai (13. Mai 2015)

Möglicherweise hattest du einfach Pech. Ich möchte die GD nicht schön reden, aber meine hält mit dem Kopf nach vorne bei gleichem Gewicht (vielleicht sogar etwas mehr) seit einigen Jahren (4 glaube ich).


----------



## Jensen4711 (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir eine Gravity Dropper zulegen.

Könnt ihr mir sagen was der Unterschied zwischen der Turbo

und der Classic ist? Und kann man den Schaltzug einfach kürzen?


----------



## roubi+ (29. Mai 2015)

Bei der classic geht der Zug von der Stütze nach unten ab und beim betätigen des Hebels muss man den Sattel mit dem Hintern "entriegeln". Bei der turbo geht der Zug 90 Grad zur Stütze ab und beim betätigen des Hebels bewegt sich der Sattel sofort. 
Kürzen des Zuges ist kein Problem, da es sich um einen standard Schaltzug handelt.


----------



## Murai (1. Juni 2015)

@Jensen4711: ich habe noch eine GD Turbo, die ich abgeben würde. Du kannst mir bei Interesse eine PN schicken.


----------



## Duc851 (1. Juni 2015)

Hat zufällig jemand einen Faltenbalg übrig?


----------



## Jensen4711 (3. Juni 2015)

Hallo, 
ich könnte eine gebrauchte GD Turbo mit 27,2 mm Durchmesser bekommen. 
Ich brauche allerdings eine 31,6 Sattelstütze. 
Kann man von 27,2 auf 31,6 runter reduzieren oder macht das keinen Sinn?
Ich wiege fahrfertig knapp über 90kg.


----------



## Al_Borland (3. Juni 2015)

Habe ich ne zeitlang gemacht. Die Stütze flext vergleichsweise stark, aber deine 90kg hält sie locker aus.


----------



## Bartoss (18. Juni 2015)

Hallo.
Nach langem Überlegen habe ich mir nun die für mich geeigneteste Vario Sattelstütze gekauft.
Gravity Dropper 5 " Classic Multiposition.
Habe mir monatelang alles über alle möglichen Stützen durchgelesen und erfragt...
Ehrlich gesagt wollte ich ja die moveloc, doch bis Ende des Jahres wollte ich nicht mehr warten.
Jetzt bin ich doch froh die gd zu haben, den Sie ist 100 % mechanisch. ..
Habe nur lange gezögert da die gd auf allen Bildern die ich ergoogeln konnte echt bescheiden aussah und daher ewig nach einer sinnvollen Alternative gesucht.
Was soll ich sagen: In live sieht die Stütze gut aus, verstehe garnicht warum sich einige den Faltenbalk durch irgendwelche Bastell - Aktionen ersetzen wollen...
Die gd ist wohl nicht sehr fotogen 
Wichtig war mir dann auch eine komplett schwarze Stütze, da alles andere mir nicht gefällt. 
Macht ein robusten Eindruck, nix wirkt billig oder wackelig, bin echt begeistert .
Freue mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt und werde nochmal mit Bildern berichten.

Gruß


----------



## mfux (18. Juni 2015)

Faltenbalg: Bei mir zumindest hält der nimmer. Kann schon verstehen wenn sich da wer was selber bastelt... 
Was gibts denn da genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (18. Juni 2015)

Neoprenschlauch, konisch zugeschnitten und mit Neoprenkleber verbunden. Den dann mit Kabelbinder an die GD tackern, fertig. 
Gibt hier auch Bilder und ne Anleitung im Thread.


----------



## mfux (18. Juni 2015)

Thx!


----------



## tequesta (19. Juni 2015)

Möchte jemand eine GD Turbo LP Multi 5" 30,9mm 400mm verkaufen? Gerne PN, danke!


----------



## Red-Stone (20. Juni 2015)

Die GD ist halt die zuverlässigste und unkomplizierteste Vario-Stütze, die ich kenne. Hab meine seit 2009 im Einsatz und ausser ein bisschen Putzen und Schmieren war noch nix nötig.
Wenn ich kucke wieviele KS und Reverbs zwischenzeitlich bei Freunden und Bekannten Probleme gemacht haben, ist mir die Optik echt schnuppe. Hauptsache sie funzt wie sie soll.
Wenns mal ne neue gibt dann höchstens wieder eine GD jedoch in 30,9 und mit mehr Hub.


----------



## Jensen4711 (17. September 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe seit einiger Zeit eine GD Turbo mit 100mm Hub im Einsatz.
Und bin eigentlich voll zufrieden. Ist aber leider keine Multiposition.
würde gerne in das innere Rohr 2 8er Bohrungen machen um 2 Positionen mehr
zu haben. Ist das machbar oder sollte man das aus Haltbarkeitsgründen nicht tun?


----------



## whurr (17. September 2015)

Ich würde das aus Haltbarkeitsgründen nicht machen. Durchsuch mal diesen Thread nach  'gebrochen'.


----------



## Jensen4711 (18. September 2015)

Das mit den gebrochenen Rohren habe ich gelesen, aber waren da nicht nur welche
betroffen bei denen der Bolzen nach vorne zeigt.
Ich meine hier auch schon gelesen zu haben, das einer auch das innere Rohr angebohrt
hat.


----------



## tequesta (22. September 2015)

Hi, weiss jemand wo ich #36 Top Clamp Bolts (Size M5 x .8 x 45mm long) für die Gravity Dropper Turbo LP - oder hochfesten Ersatz - her bekomme? Die hintere ist mir heute an der Stelle, an der sie offenbar den #50 Half Moon touchiert, nach einer etwas härteren Landung auf dem Sattel gerissen. Danke!


----------



## slimane- (15. November 2015)

N' Abend zusammen 

Ich würde an meiner Turbo LP gerne den Remotehebel tauschen. Am besten gefällt mir der Hebel der KS LEV.

Hat jemand sowas schon gemacht und kann mir sagen welche Hebel hierfür in Frage kommen? Vielen Dank vorab...

Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (15. November 2015)

fahre meine turbo lp mit dem thomson dropper remote hebel, funktioniert bestens...
da gabs mal ein thread darüber im mtbr forum,
sollte mit dem hebel der ks auch gehen denke ich..

gruss accu


----------



## slimane- (4. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

kann man die Turbo LP von 3" auf 4" (jeweils Multiposition) mithilfe einer neuen Inner Tube umbauen? Falls ja, brauche ich noch sonstige Ersatzteile oder nur die Inner Tube?

Gruß Sascha


----------



## slimane- (4. Dezember 2015)

Doppelpost


----------



## BenniG. (4. Dezember 2015)

Solange deiner Outer Tube mindestens 350mm hat, sollte das klappen mit einer neuen längeren Innertube.


----------



## dodderer (18. Dezember 2015)

Sacht mal, was ist los bei GD? Werden die in D nicht mehr verkauft? Hibike u.A. haben sie nicht mehr im Programm, andere sagen "Nicht lieferbar" 
Nur noch zu bekommen, was die Händler noch an Lager haben.


----------



## tequesta (18. Dezember 2015)

Sports Nut importiert nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodderer (18. Dezember 2015)

Und kein anderer Importeur in Sicht?


----------



## BenniG. (18. Dezember 2015)

Ist die Frage, ob es noch eine teure GD sein muss. Habe mir letztes Jahr auf die Schnelle eine Mighty besorgt, weil ich eine Woche vor dem Alpencross einen Riss an der GD entdeckt habe und nicht rechtzeitig Ersatz bekommen habe.
Inzwischen ist das Ersatzteil schon ein Jahr da, aber ich hatte keine Veranlassung die Mighty wieder auszubauen. Die funktioniert auch und hat um die 70€ gekostet..

Gesendet von meinem Z1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## accutrax (19. Dezember 2015)

ansonsten die GD  in usa bestellen, funktioniert bestens..
was die kosten angeht muss jeder für sich entscheiden ob sich das lohnt,
auf jeden fall hat man aber die auswahl aus dem kompletten programm, was längen, durchmesser,drop,ausführung angeht

habe meine erste GD aus usa und seit über 6 jahren im einsatz ohne irgendwelche probleme..

gruss accu


----------



## Sera (19. Dezember 2015)

gocycle.de hat noch ziemlich alle im Shop als lieferbar gelistet, sollte jemand jetzt aktuell eine brauchen


----------



## Bartoss (9. Januar 2016)

So, hier die versprochenen Bilder.
Lieber spät als nie...


----------



## Bartoss (9. Januar 2016)

Sorry, irgendwie sind die Bilder 3x rein...?


----------



## slimane- (3. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade dabei den Zug meiner Turbo LP zu wechseln. Brauche ich da ernsthaft einen 0,5 Inbus um die 2 Schrauben im Hebel zu lösen? Woher bekommt man so einen kleinen denn? Habe bereits online gesucht aber leider nichts gefunden...


----------



## tequesta (3. Februar 2016)

vielleicht inch und mm verwechselt?


----------



## dodderer (3. Februar 2016)

Das Teil ist schon superklein. 0,5 inch = 12,62mm, kann also nicht sein


----------



## slimane- (3. Februar 2016)

Kann gut sein 

Bin gerade im Baumarkt bei den Feinmechanikerwerkzeugen fündig geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tequesta (3. Februar 2016)

dodderer schrieb:


> Das Teil ist schon superklein. 0,5 inch = 12,62mm, kann also nicht sein


0,05inch=1,26mm wohl eher.


----------



## dodderer (3. Februar 2016)

Wohl eher, sicher. Da slimane aber 0,5 geschrieben hatte, habe ich mit diesem Faktor gerechnet


----------



## mtbbee (3. Februar 2016)

ich wollte mir eine 5" GD holen, jedoch sind sie ja so gut wie ausverkauft in D und selbst in UK, nur noch Restbestände ...

ich kopiere mal die Mail hier rein was meine Nachfrage in US ergeben hat:

You can order direct through me or there is an online store in Spain who I drop ship for.  Either way it will come from the US. 

http://gravitydropper.com/gravity-dropper-turbo/

http://www.climentbike.com/tijas-telescopicas/275-gravity-dropper-turbo-lp-tija-telescopica-.html


Sincerely,

Kim Sicz
Gravitydropper Seatpost - 37938 Mission Vista Drive - Polson, MT 59860 
tel: 406.883.3555 - email: [email protected] - website: www.gravitydropper.com 
www.facebook.com/GravityDropper www.twitter.com/GravityDropper


----------



## roubi+ (4. Februar 2016)

Oder hier :
http://www.gocycle.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/3852/lang/x/kw/5-125-mm-Auszug-Multiposition/


----------



## dodderer (4. Februar 2016)

Weiß nicht wie es ist, wenn Du in Spanien bestellst, die Ware aber aus US kommt. Normalerweise ist es dann Sache des Verkäufers, eventuelle Zoll- und sonstige Gebühren zu bezahlen. 
Wenn Du direkt in den USA bestellst bezahlst Du auf jeden Fall die Abgaben.


----------



## mtbbee (4. Februar 2016)

gocycle hat leider nicht mehr die die ich haben möchte und werden auch keine mehr bekommen, da Sports nuts sie nicht importier. Sie sagen aufgrund des Dollarkurses lohnt es sich nicht mehr.
Spanien ist EU, Bestellungen in der EU sind Abgabenfrei, also man bezahlt das wie es im Shop steht plus Versandgebühr. Mein Kollege kann Spanisch und rief gestern an, haben leider vergessen nach den Versandgebühren zu fragen.

Bestellungen aus US versuche ich weitgehendst zu vermeiden, da ich keine Lust auf die Schlange am Zoll habe. Ich schreibe denen nachher jedoch nochmals ein email und kläre das mit dem Versand aus US, hoffe jedoch sie käme via Spanien nach D


----------



## ufp (4. Februar 2016)

Das sie bei der Optik nichts machen wollen, ok.
Aber warum sie keine 150mm Version und eine interne Verlegung anbieten ?
Offensichtlich verlangt dies der Markt. 

Das die immer mit 5 Jahresplänen arbeiten müssen.....


----------



## Jensen4711 (4. Februar 2016)

Wo bekomme ich den jetzt am besten
noch Ersatzteile her. Ich brauche eine Inside Tube 4'' 27.2mm Multipos?


----------



## dodderer (4. Februar 2016)

Direkt aus USA, kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (4. Februar 2016)

Falls jemand eine 30,9mm 125mm Multiposition sucht, kommt am Wochenende in den Bikemarkt oder einfach bei mir anfragen.


----------



## Jensen4711 (4. Februar 2016)

dodderer schrieb:


> Direkt aus USA, kein Problem


Was kommt denn da an Versand und Zoll noch drauf?


----------



## mtbbee (4. Februar 2016)

ich habe mal in der Gewichtstabelle geschaut, richtig aktuelle Werte sind nicht drin.
Hat vielleicht jemand des Gewicht von der Turbo LP 5" 30,9 // 400 mm  und von der Descender 5" ?


----------



## dodderer (4. Februar 2016)

Jensen4711 schrieb:


> Was kommt denn da an Versand und Zoll noch drauf?


Ich habe mal 10 $ Porto bezahlt, und beim Zoll ist das durchgerutscht. Ich glaube, bis 40,00€ sind Waren aus USA zollfrei. Aber bitte da nochmal selber googeln


----------



## slimane- (4. Februar 2016)

Jensen4711 schrieb:


> Was kommt denn da an Versand und Zoll noch drauf?



Ich habe kürzlich für 66,50$ Teile bestellt, Fracht waren ca. 22$ (günstigste Versandart).

Der Zoll wollte noch 15,40€.


----------



## dodderer (4. Februar 2016)

slimane- schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin gerade dabei den Zug meiner Turbo LP zu wechseln. Brauche ich da ernsthaft einen 0,5 Inbus um die 2 Schrauben im Hebel zu lösen? Woher bekommt man so einen kleinen denn? Habe bereits online gesucht aber leider nichts gefunden...


Hallo,
habe den Imbus gerade bei mir gefunden. Würde ihn abgeben, da ich die originalen Hebel eh nicht verwende. Allerdings wäre das ein Set mit 3 oder 4 Hebeln, 3 x Ersatzschelle und den Schlüssel. Die Hebel wären gemixt r & l 
Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slimane- (4. Februar 2016)

dodderer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe den Imbus gerade bei mir gefunden. Würde ihn abgeben, da ich die originalen Hebel eh nicht verwende. Allerdings wäre das ein Set mit 3 oder 4 Hebeln, 3 x Ersatzschelle und den Schlüssel. Die Hebel wären gemixt r & l
> Interesse?



Ich bin mittlerweile versorgt, danke für dein Angebot.

Welche Hebel hast du montiert? Ich würde gerne den Thomson verbauen, ist mir aber viel zu teuer...


----------



## dodderer (4. Februar 2016)

Rock Shox


----------



## DrChaos (16. März 2016)

dodderer schrieb:


> Rock Shox



Welchen genau?  Hast du ein Bild? Ich hab ein wenig herumexperimentiert mit einem alten RockShox (von einem Deluxe Dämpfer) und einem 3-fach Gripshift (SRAM 9.0SL, mit ausgebauter Rasterung), funktioniert aber alles nicht so dolle wie ich es gerne hätte ...

LG, Chris


----------



## dodderer (16. März 2016)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CKGbybTsxcsCFUeeGwodH3sMPQ


----------



## DrChaos (17. März 2016)

dodderer schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CKGbybTsxcsCFUeeGwodH3sMPQ



Ich nerve ncoh mal ein wenig weiter 
Wie hast du denn das Problem mit dem eigentlich notwendigen beidseitegem Nippel gelöst?


----------



## dodderer (17. März 2016)

Da gibt es diverse Varianten. Ihc nehme das Innere einer Lüsterklemme.


----------



## DrChaos (17. März 2016)

Danke ... hab' ich genau so gemacht   ist aber nicht so leicht, den Zug dann auf Spannung zu bekommen.
LG


----------



## dodderer (17. März 2016)

Das ist supereinfach, und haben auch schon mehrere Leute aus dem Forum erfolgreich getan. Gib Dir Mühe


----------



## DrChaos (17. März 2016)

dodderer schrieb:


> Das ist supereinfach, und haben auch schon mehrere Leute aus dem Forum erfolgreich getan. Gib Dir Mühe


----------



## dodderer (18. März 2016)

Hallo,
wegen Rahmenwechsel würde ich gerne meine 30,9 classik 5" multiposition gegen eine 27,2 4" multiposition tauschen. Länge 400mm, jeweils.
Meine 30,9er ist letztes Jahr neu gekauft worden, also ist auch noch Garantie drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodderer (12. April 2016)

So, da ich eine 27,2 käuflich erworben habe, und ebenfalls eine 31,6er, kann ich 2 x 30,9 multiposition 5" abgeben.
1 x aus 09/2015 mit RG, einmal Alter unbekannt. 
Hebel wahlweise R oder L


----------



## dodderer (18. April 2016)

Hallo,
mal eine kurze Warnung an Alle, die in Spanien eine GD Kaufen wollen: TUT ES NICHT
Das Teil kommt dann direkt aus den USA, und muß in D dann verzollt werden, und die Mwst. muß entrichtet werden. Das bereits in Spanien 21% entrichtet wurde interessiert hier keinen 
Ich habe gerade "Lehrgeld" bezahlt.


----------



## dodderer (2. Mai 2016)

Aber auch aus den USA kann es ganz lustig sein, wie man am tracking sieht :

*Date & Time

Status of Item

Location*
April 30, 2016 , 4:24 pm

Customs Clearance

GERMANY


Your item is being processed by customs in GERMANY at 4:24 pm on April 30, 2016.

April 30, 2016 , 4:24 pm

Processed Through Facility

GERMANY

April 29, 2016 , 12:12 pm

Arrived at Facility

ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) 

April 29, 2016 , 12:51 am

Processed Through Facility

ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) 

April 29, 2016 , 12:12 am

Arrived at USPS Facility

JAMAICA

April 19, 2016 , 8:26 am

Departed

Montreal, CANADA

April 19, 2016 , 6:13 am

Departed

Montreal, CANADA

April 19, 2016 , 4:14 am

Departed

Louisville, UNITED STATES

April 18, 2016 , 2:07 pm

Arrived

Los Angeles, UNITED STATES

April 17, 2016 , 2:03 pm

Processed Through Facility

ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS) 

April 17, 2016 , 1:15 pm

Arrived at USPS Facility

LOS ANGELES, CA 90009 

April 17, 2016 , 1:15 am

Arrived at Facility

ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS) 

April 15, 2016 , 6:54 pm

Arrived at USPS Facility

SAN FRANCISCO, CA 94128 

April 15, 2016 , 6:24 pm

Departed USPS Facility

SAN FRANCISCO, CA 94188 

April 15, 2016 , 12:35 am

Arrived at USPS Facility

SAN FRANCISCO, CA 94188 

April 13, 2016 , 10:23 pm

Departed USPS Facility

MISSOULA, MT 59801 

April 13, 2016 , 8:01 pm

Arrived at USPS Facility

MISSOULA, MT 59801 

April 13, 2016 , 6:46 pm

Accepted at USPS Origin Facility

POLSON, MT 59860 

April 13, 2016 , 5:15 pm

Departed Post Office

POLSON, MT 59860 

April 13, 2016 , 1:53 pm

Acceptance

POLSON, MT 59860


----------



## dodderer (12. Mai 2016)

dodderer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal eine kurze Warnung an Alle, die in Spanien eine GD Kaufen wollen: TUT ES NICHT
> Das Teil kommt dann direkt aus den USA, und muß in D dann verzollt werden, und die Mwst. muß entrichtet werden. Das bereits in Spanien 21% entrichtet wurde interessiert hier keinen
> Ich habe gerade "Lehrgeld" bezahlt.



So, und jetzt die gute Nachricht: 
Ich habe, nach einigen mails, ohne Wenn und Aber, die vollen Zoll- und Steuerausgaben vom spanischen Händler ersetzt bekommen. Auch die Entschuldigung ist glaubwürdig aus.


----------



## Bartoss (12. Mai 2016)

Spanien ist ja auch nicht die Service-Wüste Deutschland


----------



## dodderer (12. Mai 2016)

Naja, die erste Reaktion des Verkäufers war: Hättest Du vorher gefragt hätten wir Dir das gesagt mit dem Versand aus den USA.
Da Du nicht gefragt hast: Pech gehabt
Aber es hat ja am Ende doch geklappt

Edith: Die kaufen das Teil bei dem Amis für 150,00$, zumindest nach beiligender Rechnung


----------



## Bartoss (13. Mai 2016)

Oh ok...
Na dann Glückwunsch zum Glück


----------



## mikefize (13. Mai 2016)

Ich hätte noch eine unbenutzte GD Turbo Multi mit 5" Drop in 30,9 abzugeben. Wenn jemand Interesse hat, gerne PN, sonst geht sie die Tage in den Bikemarkt.


----------



## Bartoss (8. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich schaue immer mal wieder was die Benutzer von KS Lev Integra/ RS reverb stelth so schreiben, über ihre Problemchen.
Ich hoffe ja immer das ich mal was lese, über uneingeschränkte Zuverlässigkeit ala Gravity Dropper, denn rein optisch sagen mir diese Stützen schon mehr zu...
Aber Fehlanzeige, wenn man absolut zuverlässige Funktion/ Haltbarkeit in den Vordergrund stellt ( so wie wahrscheinlich die meisten...) führt kaum ein Weg an der GD vorbei !
Meine Funzt nach wie vor absolut einwandfrei, Schlamm, Regenfahrten, Temp. unter Null Grad, die GD macht vollkommen unbeindruckt das wofür sie da ist  Bin zufrieden
Werde Sie behalten, hoffe das 150mm bald bei GD zu haben sind...wäre dann der Idealfall !
Wollte ich nur mal los werden

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bartoss (8. Juni 2016)

Hab eine mail an Gravity Dropper geschrieben, die auch schon beantwortet wurde.
150 mm sind nicht in Planung!
Schade, aber für mich aktuell kein Beinbruch.
Gruß


----------



## slimane- (20. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß zufällig jemand wo ich so eine "Winkel-Zughülle" herbekomme? Meine Außenhülle knickt an der Stelle leider andauernd ab... Oder vielleicht eine andere gute Idee??






Besten Dank vorab


----------



## Al_Borland (20. Oktober 2016)

Dürfte ein V-Brake-Umlenker sein.

€dit: Sowas hier: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Avid/Bremszugfuehrung-Noodle-p12394/

Den unteren Teil kann man mit ner Zange abziehen und das Röhrchen mit ner Metallsäge passend kürzen. Dann noch die Schaltzughülle auffüttern (Isoband etc.), um auf den Durchmesser einer Bremszughülle zu kommen und fertich is die Laube.


----------



## dodderer (20. Oktober 2016)

Sollte an jeder v-brake dran sein. Kann man auch einzeln kaufen in verschiedenen Winkeln.


----------



## slimane- (20. Oktober 2016)

Ahh, dachte schon ich hätte das schon mal irgendwo gesehen. Danke


----------



## Feltz2009 (20. Oktober 2016)

slimane- schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> weiß zufällig jemand wo ich so eine "Winkel-Zughülle" herbekomme? Meine Außenhülle knickt an der Stelle leider andauernd ab... Oder vielleicht eine andere gute Idee??
> 
> ...


Gute Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feltz2009 (20. Oktober 2016)

Zwischenbericht meiner Super Gravity Dropper nach 5Jahren xxT KM und xx THm
Gewicht Fahrer 95Kg + Rucksack ein wenig mehr.
Neuen Hebel da ich bei einem Wechsel des Zuges die MINI Schrauben zu fest angezogen habe ( also selber schuld kein Verschleis ).
1x bis jetzt die 3 Gleitschienen erneurt da diese Spiel hatten ( Verschleis )
Sonst NIX gewesen Winter Sommer Berg rauf Berg runter Bikepark Alp usw

Wochenend neuen Zug und ne neue Hülle verbaut und weiter gehts.

ICH SAGE DANKE


----------



## dodderer (21. Oktober 2016)

Jo, gestern mit nem Kumpel ein paar Meter gefahren, seine Magura  (wie heisst das Teil?) hat immer wieder gezickt, da war ich mit der GD doch absolut sorgenfrei 
Ist nur schade für den Hersteller, dass die Attribute der GD am Markt nicht mehr gefragt sind


----------



## lahura (24. Januar 2017)

Jemand ein Tip wo ich noch eine GD Classic 30,9 in 5" bekomme (in D)
HS, Gocycle,.......keine mehr!

Grüße,
Mario


----------



## accutrax (24. Januar 2017)

ich denke das wird schwierig..
habe im dezember deswegen direkt in USA geordert...
ging recht schnell, musste sie diesmal aber direkt beim Zoll abholen..

 mit Versand und Zoll kommt da einiges zusammen, aber wenn ich denke das meine erste 
GD seit 2009 im ständigen einsatz ist und ohne Probleme funktioniert  ist sie mir das wert...

gruss accu


----------



## ufp (25. Januar 2017)

Feltz2009 schrieb:


> Zwischenbericht meiner Super Gravity Dropper nach 5Jahren xxT KM und xx THm
> Gewicht Fahrer 95Kg + Rucksack ein wenig mehr.
> Neuen Hebel


Welchen hast du gekauft?
Ich habe mir einen BikeYoke gekauft. Bin aber bisher nur 1x damit gefahren, kann daher noch nicht viel sagen, außer dass er wesetlich einfacher, also leichtgängiger geht, ergonomischer ist und um welten besser aussieht.

Fährst du mit der GD auch im Winter bzw bei Minusgraden? Wie ist da die Ein- und Ausfahrleistung?


----------



## mfux (25. Januar 2017)

Was soll sich da ändern, bei ner Stahlfeder?
Funzt einwandfrei und genauso zackig.


----------



## Sera (26. Januar 2017)

Schlamm, Schnee und Kälte konnten meiner GD bisher nichts ausrichten. Ich nehme sie einmal im Jahr auseinander, reinige sie, fette neu und wechsel bei Bedarf den Zug samt Außenhülle.


----------



## mfux (26. Januar 2017)

Ich fahr sie seit 5-6Jahren. Vor 3Jahren mal zerlegt und gefettet. 
Nie ein Problem...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ufp (4. Februar 2017)

mfux schrieb:


> Was soll sich da ändern, bei ner Stahlfeder?
> Funzt einwandfrei und genauso zackig.


Weil ich, zB eine Forca SP 4000 habe, die vom Aufbau her ähnlich ist; also auch mechanisch und mit einer Stahlfeder.
Doch die fährt manchmal nicht (r-)aus . Die paar Mal, wo ich mit ihr gefahren bin, also bei Minusgraden, bleibt sie manchmal stecken . Sie wurde auch schon mal zerlegt und neu gefettet. Zumindest im warmen "schießt" sie dann mit einer atemberaubenden Geschwindigkeit raus. Aber bei Kälte...

Daher die Frage.


----------



## amajo (11. März 2017)

Ich suche eine Gravity Dropper Descender oder eine, die ich zu einer Descender umbauen kann. 31,6 mm wäre toll...weiss aber gar nicht, ob es die gibt...würde ich dann mit Shim lösen. Danke für Angebote per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piazza (5. April 2017)

Falls jemand noch eine 5" GD mit Remote (Classic oder Turbo) in 30.9mm hat, die er verkaufen will, bitte PN an mich. Danke!


----------



## ufp (25. Februar 2018)

Weiß jemand von euch, ob ich die GD mit einem Hebel zum runterdrücken (wie zB von Thomson, oder von Bikeyoke 2-By) verwenden kann oder muss die Ansteuerung von der Seite kommen?


----------



## der-gute (25. Februar 2018)

Du brauchst einfach einen Hebel mit Zugklemmung.


----------

